# Che fare??? Io mi sento tradita, ma ...



## alice (29 Aprile 2013)

Ciao a tutti!
Dopo 20 anni di vita insieme e in un periodo particolarmente difficile sotto tanti aspetti, ho "beccato" mio marito a chattare con una donna!
Mi è caduto il mondo addosso!
Abbiamo avuto tante difficoltà da superare ed entrambi ci eravamo distratti da quello che era il fulcro della nostra relazione, il nostro volerci bene.
L'abitudine, il dare per scontato che comunque lui era al mio fianco e soprattutto la certezza che sarebbero tornati tempi migliori, mi hanno fatto adagiare sotto tanti aspetti e seppure ne fossi consapevole, non mi sono resa conto in tempo che tutto avrebbe potuto dissolversi.
Recentemente lui ha comprato il super telefono e di conseguenza si è iscritto a fb. Non mi ha mai dato motivo di essere gelosa. E fiduciosa ho lasciato che stringesse amicizie con tutti e tutte, buttando un occhio, ma più per gioco che per vera gelosia. Sono uscite fuori diverse amiche, alcune di mia conoscenza altre da scuola o vita precedente...
Ad un certo punto, mi sono resa conto che stava continuamente su fb, era diventato irritabile e si scocciava per qualsiasi cosa chiedessimo io o suo figlio. Appena poteva scappava in camera a caricare foto, commentare e giocare ai vari giochi di fb..

Questo atteggiamento mi ha insospettitto e sono entrata nel suo profilo. Ho trovato un messaggio che lasciava intuire una certa complicità con una tizia. Da li mi sono messa di punta e ho lasciato attivo il suo profilo sul mio telefono. 
Una sera...io guardavo la tv e lui era in camera, ufficialmente a giocare su internet, ad un certo punto è venuto a mangiucchiare qualcosa in cucina, mi ha offerto un cioccolatino, mi ha chiesto cosa stessi guardando in tv e via in camera...trenta secondi dopo leggo un suo messaggio a lei..."Ciao stella ci sei?" e poi "Se chiudo vuol dire che non posso parlare, non dorme" e lei "Ciao gioia, tranquillo, dalle il sonnifero"
Io sono rimasta di stucco, e, quasi a proteggermi perchè non si dicessero altro, come una pazza sono entrata in camera e gli ho chiesto spiegazioni, ho urlato la mia delusione con tutto il fiato che avevo in corpo, ho preso il telefono e ho scritto nella chat dando dei coglioni ad entrambi per come si erano fatti beccare e chiedendo spiegazioni dei nomignoli e la confidenza che lei si era presa suggerendo una dose di sonnifero.

Lei naturalmente è sparita, lui ha farfugliato che era solo una vecchia amica di scuola con la quale si sfidava su un gioco di fb. Che non la vede da trent'anni e che io ho travisato.
Sono passati alcuni giorni, e su mia richiesta lui ha confessato che si è trattato solo di qualche confidenza ad una che gli ha fatto un po' di moine, che ama solo me e nostro figlio e ha bloccato l'amicizia con quella tizia.
Io ho spulciato per bene fb, ma ad un certo punto lei deve aver bloccato me, perche non riesco più ad entrare nel suo profilo.
Ho la certezza che non si sentono via fb, ma chi mi dice che non si siano scambiati telefono o altro e continuino alle mie spalle. Non so lui dove trovi il tempo perchè non lo mollo un attimo. Ma a questo punto mi aspetto di tutto!!!

Io credo che lui abbia fatto una stronzata, ma la cosa che più mi brucia è non aver sufficenti elementi per capire cosa veramente cì sia stato. Mio marito ha cancellato tutti i messaggi precedenti prima che potessi leggerli e lei non so dove abiti, per cui non ho neanche modo di confrontarmi. Ho visto solo una foto, che con varie domande a lui, credo aver capito essere lei. Una bella donna!!!
Suggerimenti?


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Aprile 2013)

alice ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti!
> Dopo 20 anni di vita insieme e in un periodo particolarmente difficile sotto tanti aspetti, ho "beccato" mio marito a chattare con una donna!
> Mi è caduto il mondo addosso!
> Abbiamo avuto tante difficoltà da superare ed entrambi ci eravamo distratti da quello che era il fulcro della nostra relazione, il nostro volerci bene.
> ...


non sopporto più internet, davvero. Ogni giorno ne sento una.
Intanto benvenuta.
Senti... fai un bel respiro.
L'hai beccato a fare il piacione sulla chat, ok.
Si era fatto prendere la mano, ok.
Ti ha pure mancato di rispetto, ok.
Però io credo che adesso la cosa più importante sia che tu hai capito che lui si stava allontanando.
E magari, se è questo quello che vuoi, fai in tempo a rimediare.
Tu cosa vuoi?


----------



## stellina (29 Aprile 2013)

intanto benvenuta....
capita...so che non ti solleva il mal comune mezzo gaudio....
ok lei è una bella donna, ma che ti frega di lei. fosse la più cessa o la più bella donna del mondo cambierebbe qualcosa? no! 
hai capito che lui si stava allontanando non solo da te come coppia ma da voi come famiglia, bene chiediti cosa vuoi e se vuoi lui come coppia o come famiglia: vattelo a riprendere!!!! sei sua moglie da 20 anni e sai perfettamente cosa lo fa stare bene, cosa lo fa sentire un manzo!!!!
ma bada non andare a riprenderlo per il possesso ma solo perchè tu lo vuoi. quindi respira e chiediti "io cosa voglio?"
un abbraccio


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Aprile 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> intanto benvenuta....
> capita...so che non ti solleva il mal comune mezzo gaudio....
> ok lei è una bella donna, ma che ti frega di lei. fosse la più cessa o la più bella donna del mondo cambierebbe qualcosa? no!
> hai capito che lui si stava allontanando non solo da te come coppia ma da voi come famiglia, bene chiediti cosa vuoi e se vuoi lui come coppia o come famiglia: vattelo a riprendere!!!! sei sua moglie da 20 anni e sai perfettamente cosa lo fa stare bene, cosa lo fa sentire un manzo!!!!
> ...


:smile: diciamolo, che non ci siamo messe d'accordo prima


----------



## stellina (29 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :smile: diciamolo, che non ci siamo messe d'accordo prima


:abbraccio:
è che siamo combattive!!!


----------



## lothar57 (29 Aprile 2013)

alice ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti!
> Dopo 20 anni di vita insieme e in un periodo particolarmente difficile sotto tanti aspetti, ho "beccato" mio marito a chattare con una donna!
> Mi è caduto il mondo addosso!
> Abbiamo avuto tante difficoltà da superare ed entrambi ci eravamo distratti da quello che era il fulcro della nostra relazione, il nostro volerci bene.
> ...


Ciao cara..sono cose che si fanno,almeno io le faccio da tanti anni,anche se i''nomignoli''li capisco solo se ci e'conosciuti...io infatti alle volte li uso,perche'non sono donne virtuali, ma le conosco bene,anche piu'che bene.
Perche'non si cerca un'amica,li',ma un'amante.....non ti preocuppare se ha piu'di 50anni ci sta'.....ciao!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (29 Aprile 2013)

concordo sulla cazzata. però prima di sparare a zero, raffredda la tua rabbia e cerca di vedere se veramente vi sia qualcosa di tipo "amoroso". perché la rinascita di amizie può avere effetti collateriali inaspettati senza che però sia qualcosa di compromettente.

se dovessi trovare un mio amico di cuore in qualche parte del mondo, sarei gelosissimo con chiunque altro, perché le esperienze vissute assieme erano importanti, vitali per noi. c'è un rapporto che va al di là di ogni immaginazione. e quando capita, nascono sospetti, ma infondati. gelosia. invidia.


----------



## Annuccia (29 Aprile 2013)

anche io sono certa si tratti di una cazzata...faceva il belloccio in chat...però la storia del sonnifero mi ha fatto girare le balle..sinceramente.


----------



## alice (29 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non sopporto più internet, davvero. Ogni giorno ne sento una.
> Intanto benvenuta.
> Senti... fai un bel respiro.
> L'hai beccato a fare il piacione sulla chat, ok.
> ...


Grazie per l'accoglienza! Posso dirti che senz'altro io voglio lui, e noi tre insieme. Ma questa cosa è diventata un tarlo nel cervello, perchè mai e poi mai me la sarei aspettata! Lui è un uomo bello e piacevole, ma non ha mai avuto atteggiamenti da piacione! E come ti dicevo ho bisogno di capire cosa è stato veramente. Lui non ne vuole parlare e tende a sminuire il fatto in se e anche a non rendersi davvero conto di quanto io mi sia sentita ferita! Tra l'altro, da un'analisi del suo profilo, prima che mi bloccasse, sono convinta che lei sia in agguato, perchè ha un profilo con poche info vere e tanti post allusivi e provocatori! Perfetto per coinvolgere uomini, ma non complicarsi troppo la sua vita! E mi fa paura!!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Aprile 2013)

alice ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti!
> Dopo 20 anni di vita insieme e in un periodo particolarmente difficile sotto tanti aspetti, ho "beccato" mio marito a chattare con una donna!
> Mi è caduto il mondo addosso!
> Abbiamo avuto tante difficoltà da superare ed entrambi ci eravamo distratti da quello che era il fulcro della nostra relazione, il nostro volerci bene.
> ...


Internet fa più danni che la grandine, detto ciò, se ritieni che lui abbia solo effettivamente fatto una cazzata fine a se stessa e se decidi che vuoi continuare il tuo matrimonio, affronta il problema con calma e cerca un nuovo dialogo con lui...se potete cercate di passare  qualche giorno di vacanza tu è lui soli non sarebbe male per ritrovarvi :smile:


----------



## alice (29 Aprile 2013)

Grazie a tutti! Non ne ho parlato con nessuno e potermi sfogare mi aiuta!


----------



## alice (29 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Internet fa più danni che la grandine, detto ciò, se ritieni che lui abbia solo effettivamente fatto una cazzata fine a se stessa e se decidi che vuoi continuare il tuo matrimonio, affronta il problema con calma e cerca un nuovo dialogo con lui...se potete cercate di passare  qualche giorno di vacanza tu è lui soli non sarebbe male per ritrovarvi :smile:


Effettivamente questa cosa ha risvegliato una grande passione, fin troppa a sentir lui! Mi curo di più, lo provoco, cerco di ingelosirlo! 
Ma non mi basta, a dirla tutta, vorrei far passare 10minuti di terrore alla tizia in questione! 
Io sono una donna molto corretta e mai vado in giro a far moine! Non mi manca la possibilità, sono a detta di molti una donna piacente, ma anche quando ricevo complimenti o apprezzamenti, smorzo subito e non do seguito perchè prima di ogni altra cosa sono una donna sposata felicemente e innamorata di mio marito! Gli uomini delle altre per me sono asessuati! Non sopporto che ci siano donne senza scrupoli capaci di infischiarsene!


----------



## alice (29 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Internet fa più danni che la grandine, detto ciò, se ritieni che lui abbia solo effettivamente fatto una cazzata fine a se stessa e se decidi che vuoi continuare il tuo matrimonio, affronta il problema con calma e cerca un nuovo dialogo con lui...se potete cercate di passare  qualche giorno di vacanza tu è lui soli non sarebbe male per ritrovarvi :smile:


Effettivamente questa cosa ha risvegliato una grande passione, fin troppa a sentir lui! Mi curo di più, lo provoco, cerco di ingelosirlo! 
Ma non mi basta, a dirla tutta, vorrei far passare 10minuti di terrore alla tizia in questione! 
Io sono una donna molto corretta e mai vado in giro a far moine! Non mi manca la possibilità, sono a detta di molti una donna piacente, ma anche quando ricevo complimenti o apprezzamenti, smorzo subito e non do seguito perchè prima di ogni altra cosa sono una donna sposata felicemente e innamorata di mio marito! Gli uomini delle altre per me sono asessuati! Non sopporto che ci siano donne senza scrupoli capaci di infischiarsene!


----------



## contepinceton (29 Aprile 2013)

ALice...
Ma quale mondo che ti cade in testa...
Maddai
QUello è il paese delle meraviglie...

Ma cito la grande frase 
di toro incornato
al secolo Joey Blow di tradi detto la murena...

SONO SOLO MANCIATE DI BYTE ok?

Hai beccato lui e lei in un mondo farlocco...
Ah ma lo sai che in fb
si cucca?

E pensa quello che è capitato a me invece...
Vado in bagno a far la cacca e lascio il pc in cucina
era aperto su questo portale
per carità che non sia mai

Sento mia figlia e la sua amica
a ridere a crepapelle 

perchè leggevano un bel 3d
pieno d'amore e di sensualità....

Si parlava del dito al culo....
ecc..ecc..ecc...

Mi crollò un peto addosso...e asgraffignai a loro il pc...

Se ci caschi troppo dentro
ti si incasina la mentalità....


Nebbbia in valpadana
sposta la sottana
voglio far l'amorrrr con teeeeeeeeeeeeee...


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Aprile 2013)

Ciao,

non sarò molto d'aiuto temo, faccio fatica ad immaginarmi nella tua situazione, e a capire le paure, la rabbia, quant'altro.
Più che altro perchè recentemente un mio amico è stato sgamato a fare la stessa cosa.

Sposato, con un figlio piccolo, la moglie una virago bellissima, altera e gelida, che lo comanda a bacchetta. Impegnata solo sul figlio, una volta che lui ha inseminato e che provvede al mantenimento, lo tratta a pesci in faccia. Questo lo so non perchè me l'ha confidato lui, ma perchè è quello che vedo io e tutti i suoi amici ogniqualvolta si esce insieme.
Lui la adora e la venera.
Cmq, lei l'ha beccato a fare il piacione su fb con una tipa che aveva conosciuto anni e anni prima.
Chiaro che non è bello.
Ma lei l'ha trattato come se l'avesse tradita con 5 donne nel suo stesso letto. Mentre lei era nell'altra stanza a tenere il figlio.

Lui non avrebbe mai e poi mai tradito. A parte tutto, non ne aveva neppure la possibilità pratica. Era uno sfogo. Un gioco. Pericoloso se vuoi, ma un gioco.

Mà. So di non essere obiettiva perchè è un mio amico. Ed è anche per questa vicenda che dico... ma dai, suvvia, per due messaggi...
Prendilo come l'opportunità di non darvi più per scontati, e via....


----------



## alice (29 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ALice...
> Ma quale mondo che ti cade in testa...
> Maddai
> QUello è il paese delle meraviglie...
> ...


Divertente il tuo commento, ma seppur sorrido, sono arrossita dall'imbarazzo! 
Questo dovrebbe farti capire che tipo sono e perchè questa cosa mi abbia tanto sconvolta! 
Grazie comunque, mi ci voleva!


----------



## Alessandra (29 Aprile 2013)

alice ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti!
> Dopo 20 anni di vita insieme e in un periodo particolarmente difficile sotto tanti aspetti, ho "beccato" mio marito a chattare con una donna!
> Mi è caduto il mondo addosso!
> Abbiamo avuto tante difficoltà da superare ed entrambi ci eravamo distratti da quello che era il fulcro della nostra relazione, il nostro volerci bene.
> ...



brava! staccalo dal pc e riportalo nella realta' delle 4 dimensioni fatta di te e lui e di interessi che si risvegliano 
FB e' come una droga...per fortuna con la tua sfuriata l'hai fatto tremare...almeno si stacca dallo schermo...



P.S.
Il modo per spiare il profilo di lei c'e'...e' anche semplice...ma te lo sconsiglio.
conosco una che spia sempre il profilo della rivale e si sta bruciando la salute mentale...e' diventata malattia....meglio che non puoi piu' visualizzarlo...cosi' non ti fai neanche i paragoni con la "bella donna"....che detto fra noi...tutte fighe sulle foto dei profili...d'altronde nella pagina di presentazione, a meno che non si scelga un altro avatar, chi non mette la propria miglior foto?:singleeye:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Aprile 2013)

Alessandra ha detto:


> brava! staccalo dal pc e riportalo nella realta' delle 4 dimensioni fatta di te e lui e di interessi che si risvegliano
> FB e' come una droga...per fortuna con la tua sfuriata l'hai fatto tremare...almeno si stacca dallo schermo...
> 
> 
> ...


io


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Aprile 2013)

alice ha detto:


> Effettivamente questa cosa ha risvegliato una grande passione, fin troppa a sentir lui! Mi curo di più, lo provoco, cerco di ingelosirlo!
> Ma non mi basta, a dirla tutta, vorrei far passare 10minuti di terrore alla tizia in questione!
> Io sono una donna molto corretta e mai vado in giro a far moine! Non mi manca la possibilità, sono a detta di molti una donna piacente, ma anche quando ricevo complimenti o apprezzamenti, smorzo subito e non do seguito perchè prima di ogni altra cosa sono una donna sposata felicemente e innamorata di mio marito! Gli uomini delle altre per me sono asessuati! Non sopporto che ci siano donne senza scrupoli capaci di infischiarsene!


benvenuta

ma tesoro, abbi pazienza, se fossi felicemente sposata non ti roderebbe tanto per una situazione così campata in aria, di cui non sai praticamente nulla: quindi rifletti un pò sulle gioie vere e/o presunte del tuo matrimonio

interessarti a oltranza della faccenda e restare appiccicata a tuo marito per controllarlo servirà solo a dare risalto spropositato a una probabile sciocchezza
hai chiarito con lui cosa non ti va, non serve che tu lo faccia sentire un ragazzino beccato con le dita nella marmellata
è tempo di dirottare le tue energie altrove, visto che per tua stessa ammissione SAI quali possano essere i punti da rinsaldare nel vostro rapporto


----------



## lunaiena (29 Aprile 2013)

alice ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti!
> Dopo 20 anni di vita insieme e in un periodo particolarmente difficile sotto tanti aspetti, ho "beccato" mio marito a chattare con una donna!
> Mi è caduto il mondo addosso!
> Abbiamo avuto tante difficoltà da superare ed entrambi ci eravamo distratti da quello che era il fulcro della nostra relazione, il nostro volerci bene.
> ...


Nessuno
non ti fissare solo troppo...

Perche poi ti vuoi confrontare con lei?


----------



## Alessandra (29 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> io



idem...
l'emoticon del ciclope non era a caso :singleeye:
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


ma molti la mettono...la maggior parte


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Aprile 2013)

alice ha detto:


> Effettivamente questa cosa ha risvegliato una grande passione, fin troppa a sentir lui! Mi curo di più, lo provoco, cerco di ingelosirlo!
> Ma non mi basta, a dirla tutta, *vorrei far passare 10minuti di terrore alla tizia in questione! *
> Io sono una donna molto corretta e mai vado in giro a far moine! Non mi manca la possibilità, sono a detta di molti una donna piacente, ma anche quando ricevo complimenti o apprezzamenti, smorzo subito e non do seguito perchè prima di ogni altra cosa sono una donna sposata felicemente e innamorata di mio marito! Gli uomini delle altre per me sono asessuati! Non sopporto che ci siano donne senza scrupoli capaci di infischiarsene!


da ex tradita ti dico che non mi è mai passato per la mente di dovermi scontrare con l'altra, non mi è mai interessato, la questione era tra me e lui, stop


----------



## contepinceton (29 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> da ex tradita ti dico che non mi è mai passato per la mente di dovermi scontrare con l'altra, non mi è mai interessato, la questione era tra me e lui, stop


:up::up::up::up:
Sai cosa mi piace tantissimo di te o di questo post?
L'ex tradita.
Essere ex traditi.

Ma che fare...
che ex potrei essere io?

Sai...
Ero appena sposato...
Andai al bar
e uno disse...Ehilà Conte pien de figa...presentami qualcuna...

Io alzai la mano e mostrai con orgoglio la fede nuziale
e dissi...
amico mio, sono andato in pensione, ho chiuso con quell'attività...

Lui mi guardò imbarazzato e stranito...

Mah...:smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up:
> Sai cosa mi piace tantissimo di te o di questo post?
> L'ex tradita.
> Essere ex traditi.
> ...


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: Fino a prova contraria ( ex) :rotfl:e comunque se dovessi tornare in auge nel ruolo sareste i primi a saperlo  sappiatelo


----------



## Sayuri (29 Aprile 2013)

alice ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti!
> Dopo 20 anni di vita insieme e in un periodo particolarmente difficile sotto tanti aspetti, ho "beccato" mio marito a chattare con una donna!
> Mi è caduto il mondo addosso!
> Abbiamo avuto tante difficoltà da superare ed entrambi ci eravamo distratti da quello che era il fulcro della nostra relazione, il nostro volerci bene.
> ...


Sei stata troppo impulsiva e ti sei bruciata le tue carte. Tuo marito si è "salvato" e se ha qualcosa da nascondere ora starà molto più attento. Tu continuerai a vivere nel dubbio se fidarti o non fidarti. Chi ha delle cose a cui tiene da nascondere impara a farlo molto bene. Che fare? Ricomincia da te! Prenditi cura di te, esci, ritrova anche tu vecchi amici su FB, passa del tempo collegata, lascia sul telefono qualche messaggio "strano". È più facile attirare la loro attenzione così se ci tengono che non in altri modi. 
Ah! Bandita acidità e recriminazioni, avresti già perso in partenza passando da rompic*****ni!


----------



## Sayuri (29 Aprile 2013)

alice ha detto:


> Effettivamente questa cosa ha risvegliato una grande passione, fin troppa a sentir lui! Mi curo di più, lo provoco, cerco di ingelosirlo!
> Ma non mi basta, a dirla tutta, vorrei far passare 10minuti di terrore alla tizia in questione!
> Io sono una donna molto corretta e mai vado in giro a far moine! Non mi manca la possibilità, sono a detta di molti una donna piacente, ma anche quando ricevo complimenti o apprezzamenti, smorzo subito e non do seguito perchè prima di ogni altra cosa sono una donna sposata felicemente e innamorata di mio marito! Gli uomini delle altre per me sono asessuati! Non sopporto che ci siano donne senza scrupoli capaci di infischiarsene!


Tizie senza scrupoli o mariti poco corretti??


----------



## lunaiena (29 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> da ex tradita ti dico che non mi è mai passato per la mente di dovermi scontrare con l'altra, non mi è mai interessato, la questione era tra me e lui, stop


Idem:up:


----------



## alice (30 Aprile 2013)

Ringrazio tutti voi per i punti di riflessione che mi offrite! 
Il punto è che il barattolo di marmellata è stato solo scoperchiato e ha emanato un intenso e invitante profumo. Le mani non le hanno sporcate perchè non hanno avuto il tempo. Ma cosa sarebbe successo se non li avessi scoperti?
Quello che mi manda in bestia è che chattava mentre io lavoravo o cucinavo per la famiglia o lavavo i piatti! Questo è orrendo e molto offensivo per una donna che gli è stata vicino per 20 anni, sempre fedele e piena di fiducia!
Per cui lui è stato scorrettissimo, senza alcun dubbio!
Sono stata una cretina, avrei dovuto avere più sangue freddo e gustarmi la chattata! 
Ora avrei meno dubbi e sospetti!
Perchè quello che ho letto puó essere tutto o niente!
Certo lui è stato patetico cercando di salvarsi con scuse assurde, ma poi ha confessato di essersi lasciato irretire dalle moine di lei perchè trascurato da me! 
Furbo! Così la colpa è stata mia che non gli davo più attenzioni e di lei che ha fatto la tr....!


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Aprile 2013)

alice ha detto:


> Ringrazio tutti voi per i punti di riflessione che mi offrite!
> Il punto è che il barattolo di marmellata è stato solo scoperchiato e ha emanato un intenso e invitante profumo. Le mani non le hanno sporcate perchè non hanno avuto il tempo. Ma cosa sarebbe successo se non li avessi scoperti?
> Quello che mi manda in bestia è che chattava mentre io lavoravo o cucinavo per la famiglia o lavavo i piatti! Questo è orrendo e molto offensivo per una donna che gli è stata vicino per 20 anni, sempre fedele e piena di fiducia!
> Per cui lui è stato scorrettissimo, senza alcun dubbio!
> ...


Ciao la ferita è ancora troppo fresca e quindi la tua rabbia è assolutamente giustificata ma un consiglio  spassionato vorrei dartelo  evita di martellarti con i se : ..... se non li avessi scoperti cosa sarebbe accaduto .... se li avessi controllati di più prima di intervenire .... Fai passare un po' di tempo cercando di riprendere le redini della tua relazione, se hai dubbi chiedi a lui e ascoltalo ponendo particolare attenzione al suo desiderio di recuperare un rapporto un po' in stanca. Da come ci hai raccontato mi è sembrata veramente un cedimento quasi adolescenziale da parte sua, può capitare, certo non dovrebbe ma può capitare anche a persone che in linea di massima si sono comportate sempre correttamente. Non farti travolgere dal rancore e dalle recriminazioni a manetta .... Peggioreresti la situazione, il tempo e il dialogo sono indispensabili in questi casi


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> benvenuta
> 
> ma tesoro, abbi pazienza, se fossi felicemente sposata non ti roderebbe tanto per una situazione così campata in aria, di cui non sai praticamente nulla: quindi rifletti un pò sulle gioie vere e/o presunte del tuo matrimonio
> 
> ...


quotone.
Invece di fantasticare su quello che poteva essere, prendi questo come un avviso, baciati i gomiti, passa meno tempo a pulire casa e più tempo a lavorare sulla coppia.
Credimi... a te adesso non sembra... ma potrebbe essere stata la vostra fortuna.


----------



## Diletta (30 Aprile 2013)

alice ha detto:


> Ringrazio tutti voi per i punti di riflessione che mi offrite!
> Il punto è che il barattolo di marmellata è stato solo scoperchiato e ha emanato un intenso e invitante profumo. Le mani non le hanno sporcate perchè non hanno avuto il tempo. *Ma cosa sarebbe successo se non li avessi scoperti?*
> Quello che mi manda in bestia è che chattava mentre io lavoravo o cucinavo per la famiglia o lavavo i piatti! Questo è orrendo e molto offensivo per una donna che gli è stata vicino per 20 anni, sempre fedele e piena di fiducia!
> Per cui lui è stato scorrettissimo, senza alcun dubbio!
> ...




Datti la risposta peggiore: sarebbero andati a letto! 
Mi sembra abbastanza scontato come finale, come altrettanto scontato è il motivo di questo "incidente di percorso" (vedilo in questa ottica).
Il vostro rapporto era in fase di stasi, eravate distanti. Purtroppo è molto facile che ci si senta attirati da un gioco trasgressivo. L'ho chiamato gioco perché è questo il significato che viene quasi sempre dato dai mariti o compagni di vita: un'evasione piacevole. Loro non arrivano a capire il pericolo per il loro matrimonio, non ci pensano proprio...e fb fa perdere loro ogni parvenza di lucidità. 
Entrano in un vortice di lucida follia...lasciandosi irretire da quattro moine da parte di chi le sa fare bene ed è un'escalation...
Sono proprio degli imbecilli...(scusami, ma mi è scappata dalle dita!).

Allora, mi ricompongo e ti dico di vederla dal verso giusto, e cioè che:
questa è un'occasione per voi. C'era bisogno di questo scossone per ridar vita ad un matrimonio assonnato e ringrazia che si sia trattato "solo" di questo.

Non tutto il male viene per nuocere. 
Stampatelo a caratteri cubitali nella mente e ripetitelo più volte nei momenti di rabbia, quando il solo vederlo ti rovina la giornata e vorresti fargli pagare l'offesa che ti ha recato.  
Va da sé che, quando sei al colmo della rabbia, tirala tutta fuori e così ti sfoghi, ma poi, finito lo sfogo, devi "rimediare" evitando di essere la moglie che rimprovera e rinfaccia continuamente, tanto non serve a nulla, ma anzi, è controproducente per te.  
Le colpe, o meglio, le responsabilità, sono di entrambi. Tu reagivi in un modo e lui ha reagito in un altro alla situazione di disagio che vivevate.
Lui ha reagito (male) nel modo a lui più gratificante, e credimi, non solo a lui, ma alla maggior parte di loro, questo riesce molto bene! 
E comunque, un effetto positivo l'hai già riscontrato: ti sei riscoperta donna e ti curi e ti valorizzi di più. Questo ha un effetto benefico per te in primis, e per la coppia. Infatti dici che lui se ne è accorto. 
Metti un altro po' di pepe nel vostro rapporto: gioca un po' anche tu, a modo tuo...fallo essere non troppo sicuro di te, mai.
Lui sminuirà sempre la cosa perché è  proprio così che la giudica lui, e capirà poco anche la mancanza di rispetto... 
Insomma...questa è una grande opportunità per il vostro matrimonio se riuscirete a coglierla e a sfruttarla.
In bocca al lupo quindi!


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2013)

alice ha detto:


> Ringrazio tutti voi per i punti di riflessione che mi offrite!
> Il punto è che il barattolo di marmellata è stato solo scoperchiato e ha emanato un intenso e invitante profumo. Le mani non le hanno sporcate perchè non hanno avuto il tempo. Ma cosa sarebbe successo se non li avessi scoperti?
> Quello che mi manda in bestia è che chattava mentre io lavoravo o cucinavo per la famiglia o lavavo i piatti! Questo è orrendo e molto offensivo per una donna che gli è stata vicino per 20 anni, sempre fedele e piena di fiducia!
> Per cui lui è stato scorrettissimo, senza alcun dubbio!
> ...


No dai....scusami ma lurkare la chattata del marito
sa tanto da sfigate eh?

Pensa che se io sapessi che lei legge...

Ah grandio ci darei dentro come un demonio...
E userei quella della chat come amante farlocca per sviare le attenzioni verso quelle con cui non chatto, ma ciulo!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma cosa vuoi che ti dica eh?
Leggi la Bibbia...Anche Eva brincata da Dio dice il serpente mi ha ingannata e io ho mangiato no?

Del resto una moglie quando è mogliosa e vuole attenzionare il marito sa come fiaccarlo no?
Inizia: attenzione one...andiamo assieme a fare la spesa....attenzione two...fai attenzione a pulire bene i pavimenti...attenzione three...scaricami la lavastoviglie....

Insomma troppe attenzioni....fanno male eh...


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao la ferita è ancora troppo fresca e quindi la tua rabbia è assolutamente giustificata ma un consiglio  spassionato vorrei dartelo  evita di martellarti con i se : ..... se non li avessi scoperti cosa sarebbe accaduto .... se li avessi controllati di più prima di intervenire .... Fai passare un po' di tempo cercando di riprendere le redini della tua relazione, se hai dubbi chiedi a lui e ascoltalo ponendo particolare attenzione al suo desiderio di recuperare un rapporto un po' in stanca. Da come ci hai raccontato mi è sembrata veramente un cedimento quasi adolescenziale da parte sua, può capitare, certo non dovrebbe ma può capitare anche a persone che in linea di massima si sono comportate sempre correttamente. Non farti travolgere dal rancore e dalle recriminazioni a manetta .... Peggioreresti la situazione, il tempo e il dialogo sono indispensabili in questi casi


e poi la rete pullula...di bellezze....virtuali....che....


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2013)

alice ha detto:


> Ringrazio tutti voi per i punti di riflessione che mi offrite!
> Il punto è che il barattolo di marmellata è stato solo scoperchiato e ha emanato un intenso e invitante profumo. Le mani non le hanno sporcate perchè non hanno avuto il tempo. Ma cosa sarebbe successo se non li avessi scoperti?
> Quello che mi manda in bestia è che chattava mentre io lavoravo o cucinavo per la famiglia o lavavo i piatti! Questo è orrendo e molto offensivo per una donna che gli è stata vicino per 20 anni, sempre fedele e piena di fiducia!
> Per cui lui è stato scorrettissimo, senza alcun dubbio!
> ...



e perchè la bolli di default come una cazzata?
Mi sembra da quello che hai scritto che invece una parte del problema sia quello. Da entrambe le parti.

Lei non ha fatto la troia, ma basta ste cazzate dove sono sempre le altre essù.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> e perchè la bolli di default come una cazzata?
> Mi sembra da quello che hai scritto che invece una parte del problema sia quello. Da entrambe le parti.
> 
> Lei non ha fatto la troia, ma basta ste cazzate dove sono sempre le altre essù.


Quotone
Ma è sempre più facile pensare che il marito é un imbecille con un neurone che si fa irretire dalla zoccola di turno.
Ma tu non ti incazzeresti se Mattia scoprendoti ti trattasse come una cretina che si é fatta intortare da Man?
Boh..


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Datti la risposta peggiore: sarebbero andati a letto!
> Mi sembra abbastanza scontato come finale, come altrettanto scontato è il motivo di questo "incidente di percorso" (vedilo in questa ottica).
> Il vostro rapporto era in fase di stasi, eravate distanti. Purtroppo è molto facile che ci si senta attirati da un gioco trasgressivo. L'ho chiamato gioco perché è questo il significato che viene quasi sempre dato dai mariti o compagni di vita: un'evasione piacevole. Loro non arrivano a capire il pericolo per il loro matrimonio, non ci pensano proprio...e fb fa perdere loro ogni parvenza di lucidità.
> Entrano in un vortice di lucida follia...lasciandosi irretire da quattro moine da parte di chi le sa fare bene ed è un'escalation...
> ...


DIletta, diletta caraaaaaa
sposta la sottanaaaaaa
voglio far l'amor con teeeeeeeeeeeeeee....

Io mi metterei a piangere 
e ti direi
sniff sob
sniff sob

guarda come mi sono ridotto
tu non me la molli mai, moglie....

e pur di ragranellare qualcosa
mi sono dato alle chat

insomma
sniff sob
un passo avanti
rispetto a filmeto polno e seghe...

MA

Mai che si avveri la mia fantasia erotica, mai...
Io sono lì che chatto con puttanoni
la mia lingua gira gli occhi sgranati
come fantozzi infoiato


ma ecco
una mano con le dita con smalto 
rosso porca
si mette silenziosa sul monitor
è lei la moglie
tutta nuda
con la vestaglia nera

che sussurra
dai pianta lì
quella cretina
e vieni a letto con me.


Mai che capitino ste robe....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> e perchè la bolli di default come una cazzata?
> Mi sembra da quello che hai scritto che invece una parte del problema sia quello. Da entrambe le parti.
> 
> *Lei non ha fatto la troia,* ma basta ste cazzate dove sono sempre le altre essù.


macché.
avessi letto un che parla di darmi il sonnifero non penso che l'avrei pensata come ragazza simpaticamente disinibita .che non toglie la responsabilità unica e importante del marito.
che andasse in cerca di uomini liberi la lucrezia borgia dei poveri


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> macché.
> avessi letto un che parla di darmi il sonnifero non penso che l'avrei pensata come ragazza simpaticamente disinibita .che non toglie la responsabilità unica e importante del marito.
> che andasse in cerca di uomini liberi *la lucrezia borgia dei poveri*



Visto recentemente un documentario su di lei.
Sembra che sia stata vituperata del tutto ingiustamente.


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Visto recentemente un documentario su di lei.
> Sembra che sia stata vituperata del tutto ingiustamente.


mi spiace molto ma non avevo altro:mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> macché.
> avessi letto un che parla di darmi il sonnifero non penso che l'avrei pensata come ragazza simpaticamente disinibita .che non toglie la responsabilità unica e importante del marito.
> che andasse in cerca di uomini liberi la lucrezia borgia dei poveri


A me è parso più grave che lui non le dicesse nulla a quella battuta infelice....


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Visto recentemente un documentario su di lei.
> Sembra che sia stata vituperata del tutto ingiustamente.


Si....
E bellissimo il remake hard
con Rossana Doll e Roberto Maalone...

Lucrezia stirpe maledetta...


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quotone
> Ma è sempre più facile pensare che il marito é un imbecille con un neurone che si fa irretire dalla zoccola di turno.
> Ma tu non ti incazzeresti se Mattia scoprendoti ti trattasse come una cretina che si é fatta intortare da Man?
> Boh..



Mi incazzerei di brutto infatti.

Ho letto pure che vorrebbe farle passare 10 minuti di terrore.
Ma terrore di che?
Per cosa?


Invece di fare la spia sui social e di pensare di essere la grande vendicatrice di un non tradimento, cerca di rimettere insieme il vostro rapporto che è evidente che ha avuto delle falle.

Se vai avanti così stai pur sicura che un bel paio di corna non  le leva nessuno.
Ma di quelle vere, e allora si che scoprirai la VERA differenza tra SENTIRSI traditi ed ESSERLO.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi spiace molto ma non avevo altro:mrgreen:


Povera Lucrezia...


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Povera Lucrezia...


e vabé, scusa lucrezina:singleeye:mi pento e mi dolgo


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> macché.
> avessi letto un che parla di darmi il sonnifero non penso che l'avrei pensata come ragazza simpaticamente disinibita .che non toglie la responsabilità unica e importante del marito.
> che andasse in cerca di uomini liberi la lucrezia borgia dei poveri



ma siete di coccio?
Ha fatto una battuta.
Fastidiosa finchè vuoi, ma una battuta.
Trovo più da stronzi che lui abbia scritto a lei che la moglie non stava dormendo.

Povera Lucrezia Borgia. Lo stigma falsissimi tra l'altro, dell'avvelenatrice troia la perseguita.


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> A me è parso più grave che lui non le dicesse nulla a quella battuta infelice....



esatto.


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Visto recentemente un documentario su di lei.
> Sembra che sia stata vituperata del tutto ingiustamente.



assolutamente ingiustamente!


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> *ma siete di coccio?
> *Ha fatto una battuta.
> Fastidiosa finchè vuoi, ma una battuta.
> Trovo più da stronzi che lui abbia scritto a lei che la moglie non stava dormendo.
> ...


ti spiace argomentare senza commenti alla gioei toy?
ben gentile


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> A me è parso più grave che lui non le dicesse nulla a quella battuta infelice....


sì, sì anche , certo


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti spiace argomentare senza commenti alla gioei toy?
> ben gentile



Ho argomentato.
lei ha fatto una battuta che lui le ha permesso.
E comunque rimane una battuta con contorno di niente.

Non mi sembra sia quello il problema, lei intendo.
Il problema è la coppia della nostra gentile nuova utente.


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2013)

alice ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti!
> Dopo 20 anni di vita insieme e in un periodo particolarmente difficile sotto tanti aspetti, ho "beccato" mio marito a chattare con una donna!
> Mi è caduto il mondo addosso!
> Abbiamo avuto tante difficoltà da superare ed entrambi ci eravamo distratti da quello che era il fulcro della nostra relazione, il nostro volerci bene.
> ...


buongiorno e benvenuta,
avrà fatto una stronzata, ma forse tu ti stavi cullando troppo in merito al tuo rapporto, lo davi per consolidato e non ti sei accorta che era sorta una certa monotonia nel rapporto.
probabilmente tuo marito avrà cercato in qualche modo di fartelo capire ma tu eri presa dalla quotidianità e non eri in grado di farlo sentire vivo.
comunque ritengo che ci siano gli spazi per un recupero, sta solo a te riprendere il filo del rapporto creando nell'intimità quel pizzico di peperoncino in più


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho argomentato.
> lei ha fatto una battuta che lui le ha permesso.
> E comunque rimane una battuta con contorno di niente.
> 
> ...


non so, non sono in grado di analizzare.lascio a voi


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so, non sono in grado di analizzare.lascio a voi



non c'è nulla da analizzare. C'è da leggere quello che lei ha scritto in merito.


----------



## free (30 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> buongiorno e benvenuta,
> avrà fatto una stronzata, ma forse tu ti stavi cullando troppo in merito al tuo rapporto, lo davi per consolidato e non ti sei accorta che era sorta una certa monotonia nel rapporto.
> probabilmente tuo marito avrà cercato in qualche modo di fartelo capire ma tu eri presa dalla quotidianità e non eri in grado di farlo sentire vivo.
> comunque ritengo che ci siano gli spazi per un recupero, sta solo a te riprendere il filo del rapporto creando nell'intimità quel pizzico di peperoncino in più



ma una randellata in testa potrebbe andare bene per fare sentire il marito vivo??:mrgreen:


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma una randellata in testa potrebbe andare bene per fare sentire il marito vivo??:mrgreen:


con la violenza? mah :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi incazzerei di brutto infatti.
> 
> Ho letto pure che vorrebbe farle passare 10 minuti di terrore.
> Ma terrore di che?
> ...


sì. E bisogna cominciare con un'autocritica. Sembra assurdo ma è così, perchè possiamo migliorare solo noi stessi.
Inoltre sinceramente in un momento di stanca e di difficoltà... io non credo sia produttivo fare la virago.
Credo sia molto meglio che tu ti chieda se a tuo marito non sia mancato qualcosa, se pensi ne valga la pena.
Lo so che adesso ti incazzi perchè 20 anni di rispetto e la fatica di ogni giorno ecc... ; ma ti sta parlando chi ha le tue stesse esperienze.
Sono quei 20 anni di abitudine, routine e dare tutto per scontato il tuo nemico, non una che fa la civetta in chat.


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2013)

Min, questa frase che la nostra nuova amica scrive, quante volte l'abbiamo letta e io l'ho pure vissuta, come un bel via libera al tradimento?
Lei si è adagiata nella coppia e ha fatto le sue valutazioni.
Dare addosso all'altra non risolve, ma anzi. Peggiora.

Abbiamo avuto tante difficoltà da superare ed entrambi ci eravamo distratti da quello che era il fulcro della nostra relazione, il nostro volerci bene.
*L'abitudine, il dare per scontato che comunque lui era al mio fianco e soprattutto la certezza che sarebbero tornati tempi migliori, mi hanno fatto adagiare sotto tanti aspetti e seppure ne fossi consapevole, non mi sono resa conto in tempo che tutto avrebbe potuto dissolversi.*


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì. E bisogna cominciare con un'autocritica. Sembra assurdo ma è così, perchè possiamo migliorare solo noi stessi.
> Inoltre sinceramente in un momento di stanca e di difficoltà... io non credo sia produttivo fare la virago.
> Credo sia molto meglio che tu ti chieda se a tuo marito non sia mancato qualcosa, se pensi ne valga la pena.
> Lo so che adesso ti incazzi perchè 20 anni di rispetto e la fatica di ogni giorno ecc... ; ma ti sta parlando chi ha le tue stesse esperienze.
> Sono quei 20 anni di abitudine, routine e dare tutto per scontato il tuo nemico, non una che fa la civetta in chat.


:up: condivido


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì. E bisogna cominciare con un'autocritica. Sembra assurdo ma è così, perchè possiamo migliorare solo noi stessi.
> Inoltre sinceramente in un momento di stanca e di difficoltà... io non credo sia produttivo fare la virago.
> Credo sia molto meglio che tu ti chieda se a tuo marito non sia mancato qualcosa, se pensi ne valga la pena.
> Lo so che adesso ti incazzi perchè 20 anni di rispetto e la fatica di ogni giorno ecc... ; ma ti sta parlando chi ha le tue stesse esperienze.
> Sono quei 20 anni di abitudine, routine e dare tutto per scontato il tuo nemico, non una che fa la civetta in chat.



quotone.


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> non c'è nulla da analizzare. C'è da leggere quello che lei ha scritto in merito.


non posso, ora vado


----------



## free (30 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì. E bisogna cominciare con un'autocritica. Sembra assurdo ma è così, perchè possiamo migliorare solo noi stessi.
> Inoltre sinceramente in un momento di stanca e di difficoltà... io non credo sia produttivo fare la virago.
> Credo sia molto meglio che tu ti chieda se a tuo marito non sia mancato qualcosa, se pensi ne valga la pena.
> Lo so che adesso ti incazzi perchè 20 anni di rispetto e la fatica di ogni giorno ecc... ; ma ti sta parlando chi ha le tue stesse esperienze.
> *Sono quei 20 anni di abitudine, routine e dare tutto per scontato il tuo nemico*, non una che fa la civetta in chat.



vabbè, ma se una è di indole tranquilla e serena, come la nostra amica, che deve fare in pratica?
come mai nessuno dice mai che si può fare?:mrgreen:


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> vabbè, ma se una è di indole tranquilla e serena, come la nostra amica, che deve fare in pratica?
> come mai nessuno dice mai che si può fare?:mrgreen:


credo che sia proprio il fatto di essere troppo tranquilla e serena 
e di pensare che il proprio compagno/a sia ormai parte integrante :mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (30 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> macché.
> avessi letto un che parla di darmi il sonnifero non penso che l'avrei pensata come ragazza simpaticamente disinibita .che non toglie la responsabilità unica e importante del marito.
> *che andasse in cerca di uomini liberi l*a lucrezia borgia dei poveri



E brava Minerva!!!!

Ti super quoto!!:up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti spiace argomentare senza commenti alla gioei toy?
> ben gentile


Non ti permetto di trattare così Tebe...


----------



## free (30 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> credo che sia proprio il fatto di essere troppo tranquilla e serena
> e di pensare che il proprio compagno/a sia ormai parte integrante :mrgreen:


allora, meglio se si è squilibrati e fuori di testa?
così il partner non si annoia di certo!:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> credo che sia proprio il fatto di essere troppo tranquilla e serena
> e di pensare che il proprio compagno/a sia ormai parte integrante :mrgreen:


Ma infatti lei lo ha ammesso quanto hai scritto, ma invece di dedicarsi alla sua coppia, fa la spia dei poveri.
Puntando l'altra come se fosse il fulcro di tutto.
Ma non lo è.
_L'altra_ è una conseguenza.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> vabbè, ma se una è di indole tranquilla e serena, come la nostra amica, che deve fare in pratica?
> come mai nessuno dice mai che si può fare?:mrgreen:


Parlare con suo marito... ma con l'umiltà di chi riconosce di avere non colpa... ma parte della responsabilità di una situazione. E che da quella situazione vuole uscire, assieme a lui, se lui vuole.
Dentro di loro ci sono ancora le due persone che si sono conosciute e innamorate 20 anni fa; si devono parlare quelle due persone, con lo stato d'animo di allora.
Ma per farlo bisogna spogliarsi di tutta la ragione e di tutto il torto, sia che sia la ragione che si ha che il torto che si è subìto, mettere da parte orgoglio e voglia di prevaricazione.


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non ti permetto di trattare così Tebe...



...sono rimasta tanto traumatizzata...


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> vabbè, ma se una è di indole tranquilla e serena, come la nostra amica, che deve fare in pratica?
> come mai nessuno dice mai che si può fare?:mrgreen:


Ma semplice no?
Si fa un profilo farlocco da troione su fb
e da lì si mette a chattare con suo marito no?

Insomma...l'abc dell'imboscata muliebre no?

Per cosa credi che io sia molto diffidente verso certe cose...eh?

Potrebbe sempre trattarsi di stanislaa moglionsky in uno dei suoi terribili travestimenti no?

Cioè credimi
vivere come una donna
è come essere nella boscaglia vietnamita no?


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> allora, meglio se si è squilibrati e fuori di testa?
> così il partner non si annoia di certo!:mrgreen:


a volte essere un fuori di testa aiuta il rapporto
crea situazioni e non lo fa assopire :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...sono rimasta tanto traumatizzata...


povera Tebina:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Parlare con suo marito... ma con l'umiltà di chi riconosce di avere non colpa... ma parte della responsabilità di una situazione. E che da quella situazione vuole uscire, assieme a lui, se lui vuole.
> Dentro di loro ci sono ancora le due persone che si sono conosciute e innamorate 20 anni fa; si devono parlare quelle due persone, con lo stato d'animo di allora.
> Ma per farlo bisogna spogliarsi di tutta la ragione e di tutto il torto, sia che sia la ragione che si ha che il torto che si è subìto, mettere da parte orgoglio e voglia di prevaricazione.


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Ma quando mai
una moglie si riconosce colpevole di qualcosa difronte al marito?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Ma quando mai
> una moglie si riconosce colpevole di qualcosa difronte al marito?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Infatti ho scritto NON di colpa.
E tu, da bravo maschietto... hai letto di fretta.
Poi vi lamentate che ci lamentiamo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (30 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> a volte essere un fuori di testa aiuta il rapporto
> crea situazioni e non lo fa assopire :mrgreen:



ma non è mica facile da gestire il partner fuori di testa, si fa un sacco di fatica
ergo, la prossima volta lo voglio fare io, e vediamo come va:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non ti permetto di trattare così Tebe...


ormai è andata, sarà per un'altra volta:mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (30 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> vabbè, ma se una è di indole tranquilla e serena, come la nostra amica, che deve fare in pratica?
> come mai nessuno dice mai che si può fare?:mrgreen:



Anche piccole cose, tipo darsi un bacio all'uscita e al rientro a casa, un abbraccio...
Piccoli gesti che contribuiscono a rinnovare quell'armonia in una coppia.
Insieme ai gesti, anche le parole sono importanti...
E poi, fare in modo che lui non ci consideri mai del tutto acquisite, ma lo stesso vale per lui nei nostri confronti.
Quindi, non lasciarsi andare ad una "semplicità" eccessiva neanche quando siamo dentro casa, per esempio. 
Troppe volte commettiamo lo sbaglio di considerare il nostro compagno come di nostra proprietà, del tipo "tanto sono sua moglie e lui è mio, ora e sempre".
Non è mica vero...là fuori ci sono avvoltoi e rapaci di ogni tipo, che si nascondono sotto tacchi alti e scollature procaci.
Il nostro uomo va conquistato ogni giorno, ma per prima cosa occorre una buona dose di autostima che deve far dire: 
"le altre non meritano neanche di legarmi le scarpe"


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Anche piccole cose, tipo darsi un bacio all'uscita e al rientro a casa, un abbraccio...
> Piccoli gesti che contribuiscono a rinnovare quell'armonia in una coppia.
> Insieme ai gesti, anche le parole sono importanti...
> E poi, fare in modo che lui non ci consideri mai del tutto acquisite, ma lo stesso vale per lui nei nostri confronti.
> ...




hai visto una mia foto?

Uguale!



:rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (30 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma semplice no?
> Si fa un profilo farlocco da troione su fb
> e da lì si mette a chattare con suo marito no?
> 
> ...


Ciao Mitico...ma sai che mi pare tutto francamente assurdo..e che cosa hai poi fatto sto pover omo???una innocua chat....allora io????dovrei essere lapidato???mahhhhh.......siete folli.........


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2013)

Non so voi, ma una con scollature procaci e tacchi alti mi preoccupa meno di una normale,  con un bel sorriso e fascino da non scollatura.


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ormai è andata, sarà per un'altra volta:mrgreen:


:bandiera:


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non so voi, ma una con scollature procaci e tacchi alti mi preoccupa meno di una normale,  con un bel sorriso e fascino da non scollatura.



Concordo


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Concordo



difficilmente porto tacchi, non porto scollature, non sono procace ma....




chiudete i mariti in casa...sono letale.:diavoletto:


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> difficilmente porto tacchi, non porto scollature, non sono procace ma....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il tuo _flap flap_ è un'arma impropria....  :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Mitico...ma sai che mi pare tutto francamente assurdo..e che cosa hai poi fatto sto pover omo???una innocua chat....allora io????dovrei essere lapidato???mahhhhh.......siete folli.........


ANche perchè stava a casa no?

Lo sappiamo tutti...è fuori per la strada....nei viali attorno a Bologna che incontriamo le avvoltoie rapaci no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Fuori porta Saragozza no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> hai visto una mia foto?
> 
> Uguale!
> 
> ...


vero. adesso che fa caldo però come farai con la tutina in lattice?


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> difficilmente porto tacchi, non porto scollature, non sono procace ma....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma perché ti ci metti sempre in mezzo?ti presento volentieri il marito...è abituato a giovani modelle nude, capirai:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (30 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ANche perchè stava a casa no?
> 
> Lo sappiamo tutti...è fuori per la strada....nei viali attorno a Bologna che incontriamo le avvoltoie rapaci no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Fuori porta Saragozza no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


....mah nei viali credo,perche'manco le vedo..ci siano le rumene a pagamento..schifezza...
invece il caldo,regala visioni insidiose...anche se alle volte si dovrebbero guardare allo specchio,prima di mettersi la mini gonna...


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2013)

free ha detto:


> vabbè, ma se una è di indole tranquilla e serena, come la nostra amica, che deve fare in pratica?
> come mai nessuno dice mai che si può fare?:mrgreen:


Puoi essere tranquilla e serena, anche tralasciando i lavori domestici ogni tanto, lasciando i figli ai nonni e dedicandoti a tuo marito
Se devo scegliere tra pulire la casa (ovvio che non vivo nella merda) e stare con lui magari mentre i figli sono fuori io non avrei dubbi
Questo non ti preserva dal tradimento ma sai di aver fatto il possibile per farli sentire che per lui ci sei sempre. Dopodichè è pieno di uomini che tradiscono anche se hanno tutto ciò che vogliono, ma tu non hai nulla da rimproverarti



free ha detto:


> allora, meglio se si è squilibrati e fuori di testa?
> così il partner non si annoia di certo!:mrgreen:


Spiegato sopra



Diletta ha detto:


> Anche piccole cose, tipo darsi un bacio all'uscita e al rientro a casa, un abbraccio...
> Piccoli gesti che contribuiscono a rinnovare quell'armonia in una coppia.
> Insieme ai gesti, anche le parole sono importanti...
> E poi, fare in modo che lui non ci consideri mai del tutto acquisite, ma lo stesso vale per lui nei nostri confronti.
> ...


Si certo, pieno di donne così e soprattutto è proprio quello che fa capitolare un uomo. 
:sbatti:



Tebe ha detto:


> Non so voi, ma una con scollature procaci e tacchi alti mi preoccupa meno di una normale, con un bel sorriso e fascino da non scollatura.


:up:


----------



## Leda (30 Aprile 2013)

Leggo i vostri commenti e mi dico che forse sono strana io.
Al posto della nostra nuova utente avrei lasciato finire la chat per avere più elementi in mano da portare poi sul tavolo delle trattative, ma capisco il suo volersi evitare uno choc aggiuntivo.
Concordo con chi dice che l'episodio è stato un bel campanello d'allarme, che porta all'attenzione una situazione di progressivo distacco, ottimo terreno di cultura per fughe centrifughe alla coppia e che in un certo senso è una fortuna che l'abbia risvegliata da un pericoloso torpore.
Ma se nella coppia si sveglia solo uno e le soluzioni le cerca da solo, beh, quasi sicuramente non le troverà.
Le strategie che suggeriscono in molti (curati di più, lascia messaggi ambigui sul cellulare, ecc.) mi lasciano interdetta.
Mi ricordano un film degli anni 60 con Doris Day, dove la mamma della protagonista le insegna come tenersi un marito basandosi sulle analogie tra gli uomini e i cani contenute in un manuale. Roba da star male, a pensare che c'è chi può prenderlo sul serio al posto di farcisi su qualcosa in più che due risate, come si conviene per un'innocua commediola americana.
Chi lavora in solitudine resta in solitudine, solo in due, per quanto animato dalle migliori intenzioni.
Lui dove lo mettiamo?
Lui che minimizza l'accaduto e non si prende la responsabilità di ammettere che era in fuga, e che è solo stato fermato prima di riuscirci?
Dov'è la sua disponibilità al dialogo, a rivedere i suoi passi falsi, la sua risposta disfuzionale ad un problema comune?
Il controllo non è vicinanza, scopare di più non aumenta l'intimità, ingelosire non è comunicazione: è roba da adolescenti.
Chi usa strategie da due soldi manterrà in piedi rapporti da due soldi.
L'autenticità prevederebbe di andare a fondo delle proprie illusioni, delusioni e aspettative e mettersi a nudo di fronte e con l'altro.
Qui mi pare che si suggerisca solo di cambiarsi la maschera e rimanere comunque due attori, due ruoli, invece che risolversi a mostrarsi come due persone, ognuna col proprio mondo interiore.
Ma, lo ripeto, probabilmente sono strana io.


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> vero. adesso che fa caldo però come farai con la tutina in lattice?


guarda non dirmi nulla.
con il caldo è veramente una tragedia ma ne ho comprata un altra per il periodo estivo.
questa quella che uso di solito







questa quella estiva


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Leggo i vostri commenti e mi dico che forse sono strana io.
> Al posto della nostra nuova utente avrei lasciato finire la chat per avere più elementi in mano da portare poi sul tavolo delle trattative, ma capisco il suo volersi evitare uno choc aggiuntivo.
> Concordo con chi dice che l'episodio è stato un bel campanello d'allarme, che porta all'attenzione una situazione di progressivo distacco, ottimo terreno di cultura per fughe centrifughe alla coppia e che in un certo senso è una fortuna che l'abbia risvegliata da un pericoloso torpore.
> Ma se nella coppia si sveglia solo uno e le soluzioni le cerca da solo, beh, quasi sicuramente non le troverà.
> ...


Quoto, il neretto soprattutto


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Leggo i vostri commenti e mi dico che forse sono strana io.
> Al posto della nostra nuova utente avrei lasciato finire la chat per avere più elementi in mano da portare poi sul tavolo delle trattative, ma capisco il suo volersi evitare uno choc aggiuntivo.
> Concordo con chi dice che l'episodio è stato un bel campanello d'allarme, che porta all'attenzione una situazione di progressivo distacco, ottimo terreno di cultura per fughe centrifughe alla coppia e che in un certo senso è una fortuna che l'abbia risvegliata da un pericoloso torpore.
> Ma se nella coppia si sveglia solo uno e le soluzioni le cerca da solo, beh, quasi sicuramente non le troverà.
> ...


allora pure io


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché ti ci metti sempre in mezzo?ti presento volentieri il marito..*.è abituato a giovani modelle nude,* capirai:mrgreen:



appunto.
io sono tutto il contrario di giovane, nuda e modella...

la mia non fisicità non conta. non la uso per irretire mariti.

E' il fascino...

ti devo spiegare proprio tutto...

:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Leggo i vostri commenti e mi dico che forse sono strana io.
> Al posto della nostra nuova utente avrei lasciato finire la chat per avere più elementi in mano da portare poi sul tavolo delle trattative, ma capisco il suo volersi evitare uno choc aggiuntivo.
> Concordo con chi dice che l'episodio è stato un bel campanello d'allarme, che porta all'attenzione una situazione di progressivo distacco, ottimo terreno di cultura per fughe centrifughe alla coppia e che in un certo senso è una fortuna che l'abbia risvegliata da un pericoloso torpore.
> Ma se nella coppia si sveglia solo uno e le soluzioni le cerca da solo, beh, quasi sicuramente non le troverà.
> ...



quoto pure io.


----------



## Leda (30 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto, il neretto soprattutto





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> allora pure io





Tebe ha detto:


> quoto pure io.



Mi sento meno sola... grazie


----------



## Hellseven (30 Aprile 2013)

Non vorrei fare la parte del pessimista ma credo che quando si è in una fase iniziale di scoperta del web come strumento di approccio con l'altro sesso non basta essere stati scoperti per far ritenere sedata la curiosità. Può bastare a far finta che lo sia, ma ho dei dubbi sul fatto che lo sia del tutto. E' forte la curiosità di vedere sino a dove ci si può spingere col mezzo .... Sono certo però che non è il tuo caso.


----------



## Leda (30 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non vorrei fare la parte del pessimista ma credo che quando si è in una fase iniziale di scoperta del web come strumento di approccio con l'altro sesso non basta essere stati scoperti per far ritenere sedata la curiosità. Può bastare a far finta che lo sia, ma ho dei dubbi sul fatto che lo sia del tutto. E' forte la curiosità di vedere sino a dove ci si può spingere col mezzo .... Sono certo però che non è il tuo caso.


Ma io farei un passo indietro ancora, e mi (o meglio GLI) chiederei perchè sente la curiosità di approcciarsi con l'altro sesso mentre è sposato con me, eh.


----------



## oscuro (30 Aprile 2013)

*Ma*



Diletta ha detto:


> Anche piccole cose, tipo darsi un bacio all'uscita e al rientro a casa, un abbraccio...
> Piccoli gesti che contribuiscono a rinnovare quell'armonia in una coppia.
> Insieme ai gesti, anche le parole sono importanti...
> E poi, fare in modo che lui non ci consideri mai del tutto acquisite, ma lo stesso vale per lui nei nostri confronti.
> ...


Tacchi alti,scollaute procaci,mutande girovagina,portamento famelico, chiappe scaldacazzi,la questione non sono le tentazioni,la questione è chi hai accanto.....


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non vorrei fare la parte del pessimista ma credo che quando si è in una fase iniziale di scoperta del web come strumento di approccio con l'altro sesso non basta essere stati scoperti per far ritenere sedata la curiosità. Può bastare a far finta che lo sia, ma ho dei dubbi sul fatto che lo sia del tutto. E' forte la curiosità di vedere sino a dove ci si può spingere col mezzo .... Sono certo però che non è il tuo caso.



non credo proprio che la scoperta dei potenti mezzi del web qui centri qualcosa.
Io leggo una coppia che non parla, con lui che minimizza e lei che si focalizza sull'altra (che altra non è) e perde di vista quello che è veramente importante.
Nessuno dei due fa ammenda della causa del corto circuito, ma anzi.
Mi sembra quasi che facciano di tutto per non mettersi a nudo appunto.

Un dialogo fra sordi totali


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tacchi alti,scollaute procaci,mutande girovagina,portamento famelico, chiappe scaldacazzi,la questione non sono le tentazioni,la questione è chi hai accanto.....


bravo Oscuro


----------



## Hellseven (30 Aprile 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma io farei un passo indietro ancora, e mi (o meglio GLI) chiederei perchè sente la curiosità di approcciarsi con l'altro sesso mentre è sposato con me, eh.


Questa mi pare una ottima domanda. Chissà se si è poi pronti per la risposta ma soprattutto chissà se si riceverà mai una risposta veritiera.


----------



## Hellseven (30 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> non credo proprio che la scoperta dei potenti mezzi del web qui centri qualcosa.
> Io leggo una coppia che non parla, con lui che minimizza e lei che si focalizza sull'altra (che altra non è) e perde di vista quello che è veramente importante.
> Nessuno dei due fa ammenda della causa del corto circuito, ma anzi.
> Mi sembra quasi che facciano di tutto per non mettersi a nudo appunto.
> ...


Credo che se si arriva ai potenti mezzi per rimediare sesso o passione è perché qualcosa di più o meno simile a quello che descrivi nel rapporto ci sia sempre. O no? O anche nei rapporti di coppia che funzionano si coltivano mondi paralleli in cui il confine tra amicizia e desiderio è labile?


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ....mah nei viali credo,perche'manco le vedo..ci siano le rumene a pagamento..schifezza...
> invece il caldo,regala visioni insidiose...anche se alle volte si dovrebbero guardare allo specchio,prima di mettersi la mini gonna...


Ah che tempi di degrado...
ai miei tempi c'erano le austriache...

na roba guarda...ma na roba....


----------



## oscuro (30 Aprile 2013)

*Si*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bravo Oscuro


E quando concentri la tue attenzioni sulle altre è perchè non vuoi vedere chi hai accanto realmente,e allora le donne sono tutte zoccole..e questo stronzo di marito diventa quasi una vittima di queste arpie dalle mutande eversive.


----------



## lunaiena (30 Aprile 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Leggo i vostri commenti e mi dico che forse sono strana io.
> Al posto della nostra nuova utente avrei lasciato finire la chat per avere più elementi in mano da portare poi sul tavolo delle trattative, ma capisco il suo volersi evitare uno choc aggiuntivo.
> Concordo con chi dice che l'episodio è stato un bel campanello d'allarme, che porta all'attenzione una situazione di progressivo distacco, ottimo terreno di cultura per fughe centrifughe alla coppia e che in un certo senso è una fortuna che l'abbia risvegliata da un pericoloso torpore.
> Ma se nella coppia si sveglia solo uno e le soluzioni le cerca da solo, beh, quasi sicuramente non le troverà.
> ...




É "Una sposa per due " con Sandra Dee...
molto istruttivo quel film...


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tacchi alti,scollaute procaci,mutande girovagina,portamento famelico, chiappe scaldacazzi,la questione non sono le tentazioni,la questione è chi hai accanto.....


:up::up::up:


----------



## Leda (30 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Credo che se si arriva ai potenti mezzi per rimediare sesso o passione è perché qualcosa di più o meno simile a quello che descrivi nel rapporto ci sia sempre. O no? O anche nei rapporti di coppia che *funzionano *si coltivano mondi paralleli in cui il confine tra amicizia e desiderio è labile?


Beh, funzionano... Magari diciamo che reggono.
Ma se i presupposti sono questi diciamo che sono perennemente sull'orlo della deflagrazione, eh.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> E quando concentri la tue attenzioni sulle altre è perchè non vuoi vedere chi hai accanto realmente,e allora le donne sono tutte zoccole..e questo stronzo di marito diventa *quasi una vittima *di queste arpie dalle mutande eversive.


non esageriamo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Credo che se si arriva ai potenti mezzi per rimediare sesso o passione è perché qualcosa di più o meno simile a quello che descrivi nel rapporto ci sia sempre. O no? O anche nei rapporti di coppia che funzionano si coltivano mondi paralleli in cui il confine tra amicizia e desiderio è labile?


ma noi non sappiamo se lui voleva rimorchiare o semplicemente ha aperto un profilo fb per fare altro. Non è che si rimorchia solo su internet.
E magari con questa ha parlato del più e del meno per un pò, poi hanno trovato affinità.
Affinità anche date da una situazione di coppia di lui non propriamente idilliaca, per stessa ammissione della nostra utente.


Non voglio certo difendere lui, ma nemmeno lei.
Ha avuto la fortuna (si fa per dire) di beccare qualcosa (forse) in tempo e che fa?

Se la prende con l'altra non guardando a casa sua e se stessa.


----------



## stellina (30 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> e perchè la bolli di default come una cazzata?
> Mi sembra da quello che hai scritto che invece una parte del problema sia quello. Da entrambe le parti.
> 
> Lei non ha fatto la troia, ma basta ste cazzate dove sono sempre le altre essù.


un bel verde!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Aprile 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma io farei un passo indietro ancora, e mi (o meglio GLI) chiederei perchè sente la curiosità di approcciarsi con l'altro sesso mentre è sposato con me, eh.



Domandona.

Diamine, io ce l'ho sempre la curiosità di approcciarmi all'altro sesso. Questione di carattere.
Capisco però che nel suo caso, se sono 20 anni che non dà motivo di dubbio, qualcosa possa essere cambiato.

Ma la spiegazione "periodo di stanca", a me sembra plausibilissima.


----------



## Leda (30 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> non credo proprio che la scoperta dei potenti mezzi del web qui centri qualcosa.
> Io leggo una coppia che non parla, con lui che minimizza e lei che si focalizza sull'altra (che altra non è) e perde di vista quello che è veramente importante.
> Nessuno dei due fa ammenda della causa del corto circuito, ma anzi.
> Mi sembra quasi che facciano di tutto per non mettersi a nudo appunto.
> ...


Quotone!




Hellseven ha detto:


> Questa mi pare una ottima domanda. Chissà se si è poi pronti per la risposta ma soprattutto chissà se si riceverà mai una risposta veritiera.


Se non si riesce nemmeno ad essere sinceri con se stessi, non vedo come si può esserlo con qualcun altro.
La sordità sembra partire da dentro, per molti.


----------



## oscuro (30 Aprile 2013)

*Sbriciolata*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non esageriamo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Accade spesso,gli uomini di oggi sono degli invertebrati,bambinoni viziati e infantili dal pisello flaccido e inerte.


----------



## stellina (30 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> non credo proprio che la scoperta dei potenti mezzi del web qui centri qualcosa.
> Io leggo una coppia che non parla, con lui che minimizza e lei che si focalizza sull'altra (che altra non è) e perde di vista quello che è veramente importante.
> Nessuno dei due fa ammenda della causa del corto circuito, ma anzi.
> Mi sembra quasi che facciano di tutto per non mettersi a nudo appunto.
> ...


ti riquotoooooooooooo


----------



## Minerva (30 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Ah che tempi di degrado...*
> ai miei tempi c'erano le austriache...
> 
> na roba guarda...ma na roba....


:rotfl:


----------



## Hellseven (30 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma noi non sappiamo se lui voleva rimorchiare o semplicemente ha aperto un profilo fb per fare altro. Non è che si rimorchia solo su internet.
> E magari con questa ha parlato del più e del meno per un pò, poi hanno trovato affinità.
> Affinità anche date da una situazione di coppia di lui non propriamente idilliaca, per stessa ammissione della nostra utente.
> 
> ...


Su questo ti quoto, è vero. ma si torna sempre al fatto che non tutti vogliono la verità


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Beh, funzionano... Magari diciamo che reggono.
> Ma se i presupposti sono questi diciamo che sono perennemente sull'orlo della deflagrazione, eh.


a volte... è così difficile spogliarsi di tutte le medaglie: brava moglie, bravo marito, quello che pulisce la casa, quello che pensa ai figli, quello che li porta sempre dal pediatra, quello che ti è stato vicino quando ne hai avuto bisogno.
Sembriamo quei reduci di guerra dei film americani che tornati a casa... vedono che il sacrificio che hanno fatto non serve a nulla e che il paese che dovrebbe essere loro grato li ignora.
Perchè quel paese nel frattempo è andato avanti.
E non si vive solo di commemorazioni di battaglie.
E niente è dovuto.
e ci si ritrova estranei a casa propria.


----------



## oscuro (30 Aprile 2013)

*Ma*

Io ne ho fatti parecchi di puttantour ma zoccole austriache mai.....a roma mai!


----------



## Hellseven (30 Aprile 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Quotone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non farei della sincerità il punto cruciale, ma focalizzarei la mia attenzione sul coraggio: è quella la chiave di volta di tutto, per me. Sopratutto coraggio con se stessi


----------



## lunaiena (30 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> e perchè la bolli di default come una cazzata?
> Mi sembra da quello che hai scritto che invece una parte del problema sia quello. Da entrambe le parti.
> 
> Lei non ha fatto la troia, ma basta ste cazzate dove sono sempre le altre essù.


ma non è stata lei a bollarla tale è lui che con la sua furberia la fatta apparire così ...
scaricando le colpe su una e sull'altra ...
almeno io lo intesa così...


----------



## oscuro (30 Aprile 2013)

*Hell*



Hellseven ha detto:


> Non farei della sincerità il punto cruciale, ma focalizzarei la mia attenzione sul coraggio: è quella la chiave di volta di tutto, per me. Sopratutto coraggio con se stessi


Ci vuole coraggio ad essere sinceri...!


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non farei della sincerità il punto cruciale, ma focalizzarei la mia attenzione sul coraggio: è quella la chiave di volta di tutto, per me. Sopratutto coraggio con se stessi



E qualche volta il problema non è nè coraggio nè sincerità.

E' che davvero non ci si arriva. Ci si reputa ottimali nel proprio ruolo e personalità, e la possibilità di essere in minimo modo in torto o difetto o corresponsabili non è che non la si prenda in considerazione.
Lo si prende in considerazione, ma il proprio specchio personale ci rimanda l'immagine della somma delle virtù.

A quel punto...


----------



## Hellseven (30 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> E qualche volta il problema non è nè coraggio nè sincerità.
> 
> E' che davvero non ci si arriva. Ci si reputa ottimali nel proprio ruolo e personalità, e la possibilità di essere in minimo modo in torto o difetto o corresponsabili non è che non la si prenda in considerazione.
> Lo si prende in considerazione, ma il proprio specchio personale ci rimanda l'immagine della somma delle virtù.
> ...


Un'osservazione non giusta ma giustissima :up:


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ma non è stata lei a bollarla tale è lui che con la sua furberia la fatta apparire così ...
> scaricando le colpe su una e sull'altra ...
> almeno io lo intesa così...




mi riferivo a questa frase.
Il neretto.
Lui dice che si è sentito trascurato e lei in un post prima l'ha anche ammesso, ma bolla lo stesso il tutto come una cazzata.

_"Certo lui è stato patetico cercando di salvarsi con scuse assurde, ma poi ha confessato di essersi lasciato irretire dalle *moine di lei perchè trascurato da me!"*_


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Un'osservazione non giusta ma giustissima :up:



Ne conosco almeno due così.
Sono quelli che poi dicono "il mio unico errore/difetto è stato quello di essere troppo buono"

(cosa che magari in altri casi è pure vera eh...)


----------



## Hellseven (30 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ne conosco almeno due così.
> Sono quelli che poi dicono "il mio unico errore/difetto è stato quello di essere troppo buono"
> 
> (cosa che magari in altri casi è pure vera eh...)


Ma sai N. i rapporti di coppia prevedono due persone: e se il rapporto non va un pò di responsabilità è SEMPRE di entrambi, non c'è la manichea distinzione tra il buono e il cattivo, concordi?


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ma sai N. i rapporti di coppia prevedono due persone: e secondo se il rapporto non va un pò di responsabilità è SEMPRE di entrambi, non c'è la manichea distinzione tra il buono e il cattivo, concordi?



Assolutamente sì.

E il recupero è impossibile se non ci si mette entrambi.


.....



Aggiungo e correggo. Qualche volta il rapporto in sè va benissimo, ma questo non toglie la voglia di uno o entrambi di divertirsi fuori. Vedi Lothar. Sono convintissima che sua moglie è la migliore moglie che possa esserci per lui.
Vale cmq quello che ho scritto sopra quando si avverte un senso di disagio all'interno della coppia.


----------



## lunaiena (30 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> mi riferivo a questa frase.
> Il neretto.
> Lui dice che si è sentito trascurato e lei in un post prima l'ha anche ammesso, ma bolla lo stesso il tutto come una cazzata.
> 
> _"Certo lui è stato patetico cercando di salvarsi con scuse assurde, ma poi ha confessato di essersi lasciato irretire dalle *moine di lei perchè trascurato da me!"*_



io in ogni caso l'ho intesa che lui vuol fare l'innocentino...
il che secondo me non è che ha fatto chissà cosa ...si sta montando un teatrino per poco...
Sono le classiche litigate gelosoidi di coppia ...


----------



## Gian (30 Aprile 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Leggo i vostri commenti e mi dico che forse sono strana io.
> Al posto della nostra nuova utente avrei lasciato finire la chat per avere più elementi in mano da portare poi sul tavolo delle trattative, ma capisco il suo volersi evitare uno choc aggiuntivo.
> Concordo con chi dice che l'episodio è stato un bel campanello d'allarme, che porta all'attenzione una situazione di progressivo distacco, ottimo terreno di coltura per fughe centrifughe alla coppia e che in un certo senso è una fortuna che l'abbia risvegliata da un pericoloso torpore.
> Ma se nella coppia si sveglia solo uno e le soluzioni le cerca da solo, beh, quasi sicuramente non le troverà.
> ...


E' un ragionamento perfetto.
molto bello il tuo post e ti ho dato il verde. :up:
ma per partire dalla tua frase iniziale, il problema fondamentale è
che in questi casi si agisce d'impulso. E i risultati sono dannosi.
la ragione consigliava di aspettare e di vedere dove andavano a finire
l'istinto ha fatto entrare l'utente in una stanza per fare la ovvia, umana scenata
che ciascuno di noi avrebbe fatto.
perchè non siamo pronti a questo genere di cose: tutto qui.
Si fanno danni perchè non siamo preparati, altrimenti ci si siede
come scienziati al computer a spiar mosse degli altri, o come intercettatori
della polizia....ci si incavola e per una donna abituata al comportamento
normale del marito tutto questo deve apparire devastante.

in bocca al lupo alla signora.


----------



## Eliade (30 Aprile 2013)

alice ha detto:


> Ringrazio tutti voi per i punti di riflessione che mi offrite!
> Il punto è che il barattolo di marmellata è stato solo scoperchiato e ha emanato un intenso e invitante profumo. Le mani non le hanno sporcate perchè non hanno avuto il tempo. Ma cosa sarebbe successo se non li avessi scoperti?
> Quello che mi manda in bestia è che chattava mentre io lavoravo o cucinavo per la famiglia o lavavo i piatti! Questo è orrendo e molto offensivo per una donna che gli è stata vicino per 20 anni, sempre fedele e piena di fiducia!
> Per cui lui è stato scorrettissimo, senza alcun dubbio!
> ...


Ciao alice, benvenuta!
Posso capire la tua delusione e incazzatura. Dubito seriamente mi sarei trattenuta alla lettura di quella chat. Altro che 10 minuti di terrore le avrei fatto passare a quella e non certo per il rapporto che stava instaurando con mio marito...ma solo per quella battuta, fatta in un momento e in una posizione nella quale lei DOVEVA solo stare zitta, non aveva alcun diritto di dire A sulla mia persona.
Mi sarei arrabbiata il triplo con mio marito, cioè io sto lavando i piatti che TUUU hai sporcato, nei quali IO ti ho cucinato la cena...e ti permetti di andartene a chattare con quella e anche di specificare che siccome non stavo dormendo potevi staccare all'improvviso?? 
La mia reazione a freddo:
"Amoooorreeee, hai ragione! Ti ho trascurato. Vieni qua pucci pucci. Tieni questi sono grembiule e guanti...da oggi il lunedi,martedi,mercoledi e domenica i piatti e cucina li lavi tu, altrimenti te li ritrovi sporchi al pasto successivo. Poi stira qualche camicia e metti al letto il bimbo...ah controlla se nella lavatrice ci sono panni da stendere, così se ti trovi fai anche questo servizio. Nel frattempo i vado a farmi bella per te, così dopo ti faccio tante coccole. Meoooooowwwwwww" .
Ma vaffanculo va...:incazzato:


----------



## Diletta (30 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si certo, pieno di donne così e soprattutto è proprio quello che fa capitolare un uomo.
> :sbatti:
> 
> 
> :up:




Dipende...se si è in cerca di sesso senza complicanze quello può essere già un buon biglietto da visita.

E comunque, eccome se ce ne sono...


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Dipende...se si è in cerca di sesso senza complicanze quello può essere già un buon biglietto da visita.
> 
> E comunque, eccome se ce ne sono...



Quindi tutte le donne che girano sul tacco 12 truccate e scollate lo fanno per trombarsi dei poveri mariti che sarebbero fedeli ma visto che sono provocati, cedono?


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi tutte le donne che girano sul tacco 12 truccate e scollate lo fanno per trombarsi dei poveri mariti che sarebbero fedeli ma visto che sono provocati, cedono?


poveri mariti, sempre trombati :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## viola di mare (30 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi tutte le donne che girano sul tacco 12 truccate e scollate lo fanno per trombarsi dei poveri mariti che sarebbero fedeli ma visto che sono provocati, cedono?




:up: che poi d'estate è proprio difficilissimo essere tutte scollacciate...


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> poveri mariti, sempre trombati :rotfl::rotfl:


Ne ho veramente le palline piene di leggere di sti poveri uomini che non sono capaci di intendere e di volere......
Sarà che ho un opinione diversa degli uomini, o sarà che sono stata fortunata a conoscere uomini diversi...e che palle!!!


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ne ho veramente le palline piene di leggere di sti poveri uomini che non sono capaci di intendere e di volere......
> Sarà che ho un opinione diversa degli uomini, o sarà che sono stata fortunata a conoscere uomini diversi...e che palle!!!


c'è una scarsa considerazione del maschio
in alcune soggetti può essere vero, ma non generalizzerei


----------



## Diletta (30 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi tutte le donne che girano sul tacco 12 truccate e scollate lo fanno per trombarsi dei poveri mariti che sarebbero fedeli ma visto che sono provocati, cedono?




No, ma è sufficiente l'aspetto esteriore per spingere l'uomo a pensarla in quel modo...

Io non dirò mai e poi mai "poveri mariti", che per me possono tranquillamente andarsene tutti affanculo.


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> c'è una scarsa considerazione del maschio
> in alcune soggetti può essere vero, ma non generalizzerei


mi trovo da solo a difendere la categoria?


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, ma è sufficiente l'aspetto esteriore per spingere l'uomo a pensarla in quel modo...
> 
> Io non dirò mai e poi mai "poveri mariti", che per me *possono tranquillamente andarsene tutti affanculo*.


addirittura?


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, *ma è sufficiente l'aspetto esteriore per spingere l'uomo a pensarla in quel modo*...
> 
> Io non dirò mai e poi mai "poveri mariti", che per me possono tranquillamente andarsene tutti affanculo.



Deve rivedere il mio abbigliamento...


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2013)

bah
saranno tutti al cinema a vedere lo spettacolo delle 22


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> c'è una scarsa considerazione del maschio
> in alcune soggetti può essere vero, ma* non generalizzerei *


Ecco appunto. Ma qui per qualcuno sembra impossibile:unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (30 Aprile 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> bah
> saranno tutti al cinema a vedere lo spettacolo delle 22


Mi spiace ma difendere gli uomini è difficile oggi come oggi.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi tutte le donne che girano sul tacco 12 truccate e scollate lo fanno per trombarsi dei poveri mariti che sarebbero fedeli ma visto che sono provocati, cedono?


AH SI !!!???? ma pensa te che gatte morte :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: poveri maritini inermi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi spiace ma difendere gli uomini è difficile oggi come oggi.


fai parte della categoria per cui .....


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi spiace ma difendere gli uomini è difficile oggi come oggi.


ti tocca in verdissimo virtuale perchè sai che non ne do


----------



## Diletta (30 Aprile 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Leggo i vostri commenti e mi dico che forse sono strana io.
> Al posto della nostra nuova utente avrei lasciato finire la chat per avere più elementi in mano da portare poi sul tavolo delle trattative, ma capisco il suo volersi evitare uno choc aggiuntivo.
> Concordo con chi dice che l'episodio è stato un bel campanello d'allarme, che porta all'attenzione una situazione di progressivo distacco, ottimo terreno di cultura per fughe centrifughe alla coppia e che in un certo senso è una fortuna che l'abbia risvegliata da un pericoloso torpore.
> Ma se nella coppia si sveglia solo uno e le soluzioni le cerca da solo, beh, quasi sicuramente non le troverà.
> ...




I suggerimenti che mi sono sentita di dare io, alcuni dei quali banali e forse leggeri, sono indicati per tutte le coppie che hanno alle spalle tanti anni di matrimonio.
E' anche così che ci si ricorda l'un l'altro che siamo una coppia e una coppia unita. 
Col tempo questa idea può passare in secondo piano, tante sono le cose e le incombenze giornaliere che assorbono la nostra vita e, spesso, questo progressivo distacco avviene proprio senza accorgersene ed è questo il terreno fertile per un tradimento.

Ora, nell'immediato del fatto, è logico che bisogna che i due si aprano al dialogo e si mettano a nudo, ciascuno libero di esprimere i propri bisogni e disagi.
Va trovata la cura per il loro matrimonio ora zoppicante e sta a loro, a tutti e due.
Ma pensavo che lo avessero già messo in atto...


----------



## Anais (30 Aprile 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> AH SI !!!???? ma pensa te che gatte morte :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: poveri maritini inermi...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Se poi si mettono pure a civettare sono proprio fritti


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Aprile 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non farei della sincerità il punto cruciale, ma focalizzarei la mia attenzione sul coraggio: è quella la chiave di volta di tutto, per me. Sopratutto coraggio con se stessi


io parlerei di onestà ... essere onesti con se stessi e non raccontarsi cazzate già sarebbe un buon punto di partenza :smile:


----------



## oscuro (30 Aprile 2013)

*Gas*



gas ha detto:


> fai parte della categoria per cui .....


Alt!io sono atipico dalla nascita,io con questi uomini non ho nulla da spartire,posso essere stato anche stronzo nel mio passato,palesando chiaramente la mia stronzaggine.


----------



## Diletta (30 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Deve rivedere il mio abbigliamento...




...ma che te ne frega?
Al massimo gli dici che ha preso un grosso abbaglio.
E sono stata molto diplomatica...:smile:


----------



## Diletta (30 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> addirittura?



Sì, oggi mi gira così. 
Succede, a volte, quando ti ritornano in mente certe cosette...e allora fantastichi sulle varie vendette da mettere in atto, che poi non farai mai, ma è uno sfogo mentale...


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma che te ne frega?
> Al massimo gli dici che ha preso un grosso abbaglio.
> E sono stata molto diplomatica...:smile:



Ma ovvio che non me ne frega nulla
Inutile Diletta, io e te siamo i poli opposti non ci capiremo mai.
Il più delle volte quando scrivi io penso l'esatto opposto e non trovo modi per riuscire a venirti incontro


----------



## Diletta (30 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma ovvio che non me ne frega nulla
> Inutile Diletta, io e te siamo i poli opposti non ci capiremo mai.
> Il più delle volte quando scrivi io penso l'esatto opposto e non trovo modi per riuscire a venirti incontro


Ma ci si viene già incontro, con l'ironia...
Lo so che la tua era una battuta.
E anche la mia, ovviamente...
Figuriamoci se ci lasciamo condizionare da loro.
E' anche logico che, ma l'abbiamo già affrontato questo discorso, è meglio porsi in un certo modo in base alla situazione e al contesto, ma non è anche divertente vedere quanto sono fessi?


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> mi trovo da solo a difendere la categoria?


oggi maschietti in giro pochi. Non che a me cambi molto. Pure quando ce ne sono tanti non rimendio nulla. Ah... beh... ho i jeans e le scarpe da tennis. Ho anche la felpa col cappuccio, ammetto.


----------



## Gian (30 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> oggi maschietti in giro pochi. Non che a me cambi molto. Pure quando ce ne sono tanti non rimendio nulla. Ah... beh... ho i jeans e le scarpe da tennis. Ho anche la felpa col cappuccio, ammetto.


perfetta !


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> oggi maschietti in giro pochi. Non che a me cambi molto. Pure quando ce ne sono tanti non rimendio nulla. Ah... beh... ho i jeans e le scarpe da tennis. Ho anche la felpa col cappuccio, ammetto.


:rotfl::rotfl: quindi sei MOLTO sexy


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> io in ogni caso l'ho intesa che lui vuol fare l'innocentino...
> il che secondo me non è che ha fatto chissà cosa ...*si sta montando un teatrino per poco...*
> Sono le classiche litigate gelosoidi di coppia ...


concordo.


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> mi trovo da solo a difendere la categoria?



no, la difendo pure io


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> no, la difendo pure io


hai visto? Con il look casual broccolo. Quindi butta le foto con le autoreggenti che ti ho mandato, quelle non vanno bene.


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> no, la difendo pure io


:up:


----------



## lunaiena (30 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> mi trovo da solo a difendere la categoria?



Mi trovi d'accordo ...
anche se molte volte la scarsa considerazione è reciproca ...


----------



## perplesso (30 Aprile 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Alt!io sono atipico dalla nascita,io con questi uomini non ho nulla da spartire,posso essere stato anche stronzo nel mio passato,palesando chiaramente la mia stronzaggine.


mi riassumete brevemente la questione?


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> mi riassumete brevemente la questione?



Gli uomini tradiscono perchè le donne sono zoccole e provocano con abbigliamenti, insidiano su Fb, ecc ecc..
Praticamente sono una massa di cerebrolesi incapaci di intendere e di volere

io e Gas e qualcun altro difendevamo la categoria Uomini.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Gli uomini tradiscono perchè le donne sono zoccole e provocano con abbigliamenti, insidiano su Fb, ecc ecc..
> Praticamente sono una massa di cerebrolesi incapaci di intendere e di volere
> 
> io e Gas e qualcun altro difendevamo la categoria Uomini.


Io posso testimoniare a loro discolpa che mi broccolano SOLO in abbigliamento casual.
Ma non sono certa di essere un teste della difesa


----------



## perplesso (30 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Gli uomini tradiscono perchè le donne sono zoccole e provocano con abbigliamenti, insidiano su Fb, ecc ecc..
> Praticamente sono una massa di cerebrolesi incapaci di intendere e di volere
> 
> io e Gas e qualcun altro difendevamo la categoria Uomini.


capisco.    e chi sostiene l'accusa?


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Gli uomini tradiscono perchè le donne sono zoccole e provocano con abbigliamenti, insidiano su Fb, ecc ecc..
> Praticamente sono una massa di cerebrolesi incapaci di intendere e di volere
> 
> io e Gas e qualcun altro difendevamo la categoria Uomini.



Dai, il problema è solo la generalizzazione.
Basta aggiungere "alcuni/alcune/molti" e siamo tutti d'accordo.

Se un uomo NON vuole tradire non tradirà, neppure con chili di morbide tette schiacciate in faccia.

Un uomo che VUOLE tradire tenderà a puntare quelle che segnalano disponibilità

(categoria a parte, che detesto e aborro, quelli che si divertono a puntare "prede" difficili e le intortano con bugie...)

Alcune donne, sì, usano vestiario e atteggiamenti per il piacere di essere broccolate.
Altre usano lo stesso vestiaro perchè così piace a loro.

Altre, mostrano di essere disponibili in altro modo.


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> capisco. e chi sostiene l'accusa?


ora vuoi addirittura un bignami :mrgreen:


----------



## gas (30 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io posso testimoniare a loro discolpa che mi broccolano SOLO in abbigliamento casual.
> Ma non sono certa di essere un teste della difesa


tu sei

furbetta? :mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (30 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> ora vuoi addirittura un bignami :mrgreen:


mah,mi basta solo una mappa per orientarmi


----------



## perplesso (30 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io posso testimoniare a loro discolpa che mi broccolano SOLO in abbigliamento casual.
> Ma non sono certa di essere un teste della difesa


quindi il tuo pezzo forte è il lato B.....


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Dai, il problema è solo la generalizzazione.
> Basta aggiungere "alcuni/alcune/molti" e siamo tutti d'accordo.
> 
> Se un uomo NON vuole tradire non tradirà, neppure con chili di morbide tette schiacciate in faccia.
> ...


Detto così siamo tutti d'accordo
Ma non mi sembra che la maggioranza la pensi così
E io un pochino stufata del fatto che non si attribuiscano le responsabilità a chi di dovere


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> capisco. e chi sostiene l'accusa?



chi in particolare a parte Diletta non so..
Ma basta che una entri qui tradita dal marito e dopo 10 post si inizia a parlare di quanto stronza sia la tipa che sta dall'altra parte....


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> chi in particolare a parte Diletta non so..
> Ma basta che una entri qui tradita dal marito e dopo 10 post si inizia a parlare di quanto stronza sia la tipa che sta dall'altra parte....



Però stella, a me non sembra che sia come tu dici...


----------



## perplesso (30 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> chi in particolare a parte Diletta non so..
> Ma basta che una entri qui tradita dal marito e dopo 10 post si inizia a parlare di quanto stronza sia la tipa che sta dall'altra parte....


il solito problema della territorialità allora


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Però stella, a me non sembra che sia come tu dici...


Leggi il primo post
La presunta amante ha un'uscita a dir poco infelice
Qualcuno ha sottolineato che lui avrebbe dovuto fanculizzarla all'istante? No
Quanto tempo ci abbiamo messo a scrivere che lei ha scritto una cosa pessima (sono d'accordo)?
Da li a quante mettono le foto del profilo per accalappiare, a quante civettano ecc ecc



Magari sono storta io oggi e leggo quel che voglio leggere, può essere eh


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> il solito problema della territorialità allora



Si o del possesso.




E approposito di questo mi domandavo perchè avessi interesse per il lato B si Sbri


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Leggi il primo post
> La presunta amante ha un'uscita a dir poco infelice
> Qualcuno ha sottolineato che lui avrebbe dovuto fanculizzarla all'istante? No
> Quanto tempo ci abbiamo messo a scrivere che lei ha scritto una cosa pessima (sono d'accordo)?
> ...



Forse un pochino stortina (capita )
Perchè sì, mi pare che si sia detto che non reagire a quella battuta di pessimo gusto sia stato brutto da parte di lui. Almeno, mi pare.

Ma davvero, sono convintissima che il clima generale non sia "le donne sono esseri maligni che sculettano per farsi un uomo". 

Insomma, almeno fino a che non passa di qui Rabarbaro :mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (30 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Detto così siamo tutti d'accordo
> Ma non mi sembra che la maggioranza la pensi così
> E io un pochino stufata del fatto che non si attribuiscano le responsabilità a chi di dovere



a me sembra che il broccolaggio esista indistintamente 
dall'abbigliamento sia per uomini che per donne...
Cerco sempre di essere abbastanza anonima invisibile e iindisponente ma 
di broccolatori ne ho trovati ovunque...(quei 4o5 dico )
quindi non ho mai pensato dipendesse da tacchi o scollature ...che non uso mai...


----------



## perplesso (30 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si o del possesso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pura curiosità.  ovviamente


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> quindi il tuo pezzo forte è il lato B.....


no... purtroppo temo che da lontano, vestita così, mi credano più giovane.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> chi in particolare a parte Diletta non so..
> Ma basta che una entri qui tradita dal marito e dopo 10 post si inizia a parlare *di quanto stronza sia la tipa che sta dall'altra parte*....


beh... se è sempre la stessa effettivamente... un pochino stronza lo è.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> beh... se è sempre la stessa effettivamente... un pochino stronza lo è.


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no... purtroppo temo che da lontano, vestita così, mi credano più giovane.



il solito problema.
Dietro liceo, davanti museo


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> il solito problema.
> Dietro liceo, davanti museo


nono, cripta proprio.
Hai buttato via le foto? Quella con la scollatura profonda, anche.


----------



## Tebe (30 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> nono, cripta proprio.
> Hai buttato via le foto? Quella con la scollatura profonda, anche.


anche quella con la scollatura che si vede _anche _la guest?
No dai...quella è bella.
Devo proprio buttarla?


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> anche quella con la scollatura che si vede _anche _la guest?
> No dai...quella è bella.
> Devo proprio buttarla?


eh ma... hai visto anche tu... con quelle non rimedio nulla. Adesso me ne faccio una con il pigiamone di flanella rosa con gli orsetti. Quello con il cuoricione davanti.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> beh... se è sempre la stessa effettivamente... un pochino stronza lo è.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:A me starebbe sulle bip iù che altro perché avrebbe a disposizione tanto di quel tempo libero che io me lo sogno :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, ma è sufficiente l'aspetto esteriore per spingere l'uomo a pensarla in quel modo...
> 
> Io non dirò mai e poi mai "poveri mariti", che per me possono tranquillamente andarsene tutti affanculo.


Grande......vien qua Diletta...
che....ti scollaccio tutta....


----------



## stellina (30 Aprile 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> chi in particolare a parte Diletta non so..
> Ma basta che una entri qui tradita dal marito e dopo 10 post si inizia a parlare di quanto stronza sia la tipa che sta dall'altra parte....


sai a volte è più facile dire "noi" siamo una coppia perfetta ma quella zoccola là è andata a disturbare il mio povero marito che essendo un uomo è un po' celebroleso e quindi ha ceduto. così la colpa ricade solo sulla terza persona che è esterna a quel noi e la "coppia perfetta è salva" e nessuno dei due è costretto ad affrontare una bella e profonda analisi personale e di coppia. le analisi profonde fanno paura a molti...si può arrivare a vedere cose che si desidera ignorare, a scoprire limiti diversi, sfumature nuove in noi e nel nostro partner. le introspezioni creano paura perchè disequilibriano l'equilibrio raggiunto in anni di convivenza. non si vogliono vedere le falle...e si fa gli struzzi.
però questa è la mia personalissima opinione....per me è stato durissimo sedermi davanti a mio marito e dirgli noi abbiamo dei problemi seri, riflettiamoci. molte donne che conosco hanno preferito dare la colpa alla "zoccola"


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> sai a volte è più facile dire "noi" siamo una coppia perfetta ma quella zoccola là è andata a disturbare il mio povero marito che essendo un uomo è un po' celebroleso e quindi ha ceduto. così la colpa ricade solo sulla terza persona che è esterna a quel noi e la "coppia perfetta è salva" e nessuno dei due è costretto ad affrontare una bella e profonda analisi personale e di coppia. le analisi profonde fanno paura a molti...si può arrivare a vedere cose che si desidera ignorare, a scoprire limiti diversi, sfumature nuove in noi e nel nostro partner. le introspezioni creano paura perchè disequilibriano l'equilibrio raggiunto in anni di convivenza. non si vogliono vedere le falle...e si fa gli struzzi.
> però questa è la mia personalissima opinione....per me è stato durissimo sedermi davanti a mio marito e dirgli noi abbiamo dei problemi seri, riflettiamoci. molte donne che conosco hanno preferito dare la colpa alla "zoccola"


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:

Ecco però sei andata oltre un posto dove io non riuscirei MAI.
Se tu mi dici NOI...
Io ti rispondo TU...
Perchè io sto benissimo così come sto...

Casomai diremo...senti il nostro rapporto, che chiameremo rapporto tuedio...dove io sono dio...e tu sei tu...
Ha dei problemi...

Casomai, stellina del cuor mio,
Cioè...sono io che tento di convincerti che non ho colpa ma che è stata la zoccola...a zoccolarmi.

Ma vorrei spezzare una lama in favore di questo meraviglioso marito.

Io non ti conosco di persona.
Ma ti ho conosciuta in fb.

Posso dimostrarti scientificamente che ci metto un nanosecondo a mandarti un messaggio porchissimo, o lercissimo, o ultrahard...

Chattare non è certo come parlarsi uno difronte all'altro in un baretto e magari toccandosi le mani, e magari cercando di accarezzarti per sbaglio una coscia...oppure fissandoti negli occhi...e bau bau...

Pensiamo mai, che proprio sti marchingegni virtuali, portino le persone a "recitarsi" per gioco?

Vediamo...
Tu sei lì e stai stirando, hai i bigodini in testa, che ti costa...andare in fb e scrivermi...
Sono qui tutta bagnata che penso a te?

Nulla...

Non so se mi sono spiegato...ma se sto "solo" chattando....

Magari mi sfogo no?
Che ne so...


----------



## Nocciola (30 Aprile 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> sai a volte è più facile dire "noi" siamo una coppia perfetta ma quella zoccola là è andata a disturbare il mio povero marito che essendo un uomo è un po' celebroleso e quindi ha ceduto. così la colpa ricade solo sulla terza persona che è esterna a quel noi e la "coppia perfetta è salva" e nessuno dei due è costretto ad affrontare una bella e profonda analisi personale e di coppia. le analisi profonde fanno paura a molti...si può arrivare a vedere cose che si desidera ignorare, a scoprire limiti diversi, sfumature nuove in noi e nel nostro partner. le introspezioni creano paura perchè disequilibriano l'equilibrio raggiunto in anni di convivenza. non si vogliono vedere le falle...e si fa gli struzzi.
> però questa è la mia personalissima opinione....per me è stato durissimo sedermi davanti a mio marito e dirgli noi abbiamo dei problemi seri, riflettiamoci. molte donne che conosco hanno preferito dare la colpa alla "zoccola"


Quoto
Se posso approvo


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho argomentato.
> *lei ha fatto una battuta che lui le ha permesso.
> E comunque rimane una battuta con contorno di niente.
> *
> ...


<Concordo. Può essere anche proprio senza secondi fini (ci potrebbero anche essere ma non è la battuta un indizio valido) son cose che si dicono anche in amicizia per scaricare tensioni famigliari.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2013)

gas ha detto:


> buongiorno e benvenuta,
> avrà fatto una stronzata, ma forse tu ti stavi cullando troppo in merito al tuo rapporto, lo davi per consolidato e non ti sei accorta che era sorta una certa monotonia nel rapporto.
> probabilmente tuo marito avrà cercato in qualche modo di fartelo capire ma tu eri presa dalla quotidianità e non eri in grado di farlo sentire vivo.
> comunque ritengo che ci siano gli spazi per un recupero, sta solo a te riprendere il filo del rapporto creando nell'intimità quel pizzico di peperoncino in più





free ha detto:


> ma una randellata in testa potrebbe andare bene per fare sentire il marito vivo??:mrgreen:


Non sono certa delle "ricette" proposte. Non è facilissimo mettere pepe o peperoncino dopo tanti anni. Se si cerca il peperoncino in casa si trova difficilmente. In una coppia dovrebbe contare altro. Se non basta il solido che c'è e si vogliono emozioni si può anche fare la lap dance (per la moglie) o lo strip da Full Monty ma si è sempre le stesse persone.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Min, questa frase che la nostra nuova amica scrive, quante volte l'abbiamo letta e io l'ho pure vissuta, come un bel via libera al tradimento?
> Lei si è adagiata nella coppia e ha fatto le sue valutazioni.
> Dare addosso all'altra non risolve, ma anzi. Peggiora.
> 
> ...


Lavorare su questo è altra cosa dal peperoncino.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Mitico...ma sai che mi pare tutto francamente assurdo..e che cosa hai poi fatto sto pover omo???una innocua chat....allora io????*dovrei essere lapidato???*mahhhhh.......siete folli.........


Sì :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## stellina (30 Aprile 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> Ecco però sei andata oltre un posto dove io non riuscirei MAI.
> Se tu mi dici NOI...
> ...


contino mio concordo sulla storia delle chat 






ma io parlavo del fatto che non concepisco il binomio donna =zoccola ingegnosa che irretisce, marito= povero corpo decelebrato dominato solo dal sesso in balia della zoccola!


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Leggo i vostri commenti e mi dico che forse sono strana io.
> Al posto della nostra nuova utente avrei lasciato finire la chat per avere più elementi in mano da portare poi sul tavolo delle trattative, ma capisco il suo volersi evitare uno choc aggiuntivo.
> Concordo con chi dice che l'episodio è stato un bel campanello d'allarme, che porta all'attenzione una situazione di progressivo distacco, ottimo terreno di cultura per fughe centrifughe alla coppia e che in un certo senso è una fortuna che l'abbia risvegliata da un pericoloso torpore.
> Ma se nella coppia si sveglia solo uno e le soluzioni le cerca da solo, beh, quasi sicuramente non le troverà.
> ...


Sono strana anch'io, allora. Quoto tutto, meno Doris Day: era Sandra Dee con il marito Bobby Darin.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a volte... è così difficile spogliarsi di tutte le medaglie: brava moglie, bravo marito, quello che pulisce la casa, quello che pensa ai figli, quello che li porta sempre dal pediatra, quello che ti è stato vicino quando ne hai avuto bisogno.
> Sembriamo quei reduci di guerra dei film americani che tornati a casa... vedono che il sacrificio che hanno fatto non serve a nulla e che il paese che dovrebbe essere loro grato li ignora.
> Perchè quel paese nel frattempo è andato avanti.
> E non si vive solo di commemorazioni di battaglie.
> ...


Vero. Però i film li fanno proprio per ricordare a chi è stato a casa che chi ha combattuto (teniamo fuori il giudizio sull'imperialismo) l'ha fatto per loro. Anche questo è un modo per dare per scontato l'altro.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Assolutamente sì.
> 
> E il recupero è impossibile se non ci si mette entrambi.
> 
> ...


Sono sempre più spesso d'accordo con te.


----------



## alice (30 Aprile 2013)

Ho apprezzato molti dei vostri commenti, non conosco ancora bene le modalità di risposta del forum per cui perdonate se non rispondo ad ognuno.
Forse devo chiarire un paio di cose...
Non sono una sprovveduta, dedita solo alla pulizia della casa e alla cura dei figli. 
Sono una donna per cui contano moltissimo lealtà, rispetto e fiducia in qualsiasi tipo di rapporto. 
Mi sono resa conto che il nostro rapporto viveva un momento di crisi, eccome, ma ho pensato che l'amore tra noi fosse così forte e inattaccabile che superate alcune difficoltà (familiari, di salute, economiche) saremmo tornati a viverci come prima. Ero così presa dal risolvere le contrarietà della vita che ho dimenticato di tenere stretta la mano di mio marito.
Lui non è mai stato un grande comunicatore soprattutto di sentimenti, dopo tre giorni di rabbia dal fatto, gli ho scritto una lunga lettera in cui ho messo sul piatto tutte le mie colpe e mancanze. E ho ribadito ció che voglio dal nostro rapporto. Lui ha detto "bella lettera" ha detto che quella era sta una cosa da niente e che stavo esagerando.
Questo è il punto...non ha mai mostrato vero pentimento e non si è scusato come io avrei voluto. 
Lei è un altro capitolo ve ne scriveró!


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono sempre più spesso d'accordo con te.



Non sulla coppia aperta però :mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (30 Aprile 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> *contino mio* concordo sulla storia delle chat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


piano con le parole...


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> contino mio concordo sulla storia delle chat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Questa interpretazione è stata data nel caldo della discussione, leggendo ora a me non è sembrato. Certo non le è simpatica quella che dice di darle il sonnifero per chattare con comodo ma mi sembra comprensibile.


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Aprile 2013)

alice ha detto:


> Ho apprezzato molti dei vostri commenti, non conosco ancora bene le modalità di risposta del forum per cui perdonate se non rispondo ad ognuno.
> Forse devo chiarire un paio di cose...
> Non sono una sprovveduta, dedita solo alla pulizia della casa e alla cura dei figli.
> Sono una donna per cui contano moltissimo lealtà, rispetto e fiducia in qualsiasi tipo di rapporto.
> ...



Magari non ha mostrato "vero" pentimento perchè non c'era granchè di cui pentirsi. Almeno a vedere suo.
Magari è davvero una cazzata, e battersi il petto, o scusarsi a modo tuo (e non a modo suo) sarebbe stato più una presa per i fondelli (vabbè, scusiamoci, mostriamoci pentiti, sì, rompiscatole) invece che quello che desideri tu.

Magari invece è pentito e vergognoso e maschera il suo imbarazzo.

Tu hai fatto un gesto che sentivi -la lettera- ti incazzi perchè non hai ricevuto "adeguato" riscontro?
Ognuno manifesta come si sente... quello che sente.

Una chat per me è una cavolata, ormai l'hai capito... ma se per te è davvero così infinitamente importante, spiegagli perchè lo è.
A me, lo dovresti spiegare. Da me, non potresti avere pentimento sincero perchè non lo proverei.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non sulla coppia aperta però :mrgreen:


Tanto non ci dobbiamo mettere insieme io e te :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Aprile 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non sulla coppia aperta però :mrgreen:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## stellina (30 Aprile 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> piano con le parole...


vabbbene lunettina mia!!!
da una stellina


----------



## stellina (30 Aprile 2013)

alice ha detto:


> Ho apprezzato molti dei vostri commenti, non conosco ancora bene le modalità di risposta del forum per cui perdonate se non rispondo ad ognuno.
> Forse devo chiarire un paio di cose...
> Non sono una sprovveduta, dedita solo alla pulizia della casa e alla cura dei figli.
> Sono una donna per cui contano moltissimo lealtà, rispetto e fiducia in qualsiasi tipo di rapporto.
> ...


 brutte le aspettative deluse! scusa se insisto ma perchè lui dovrebbe scusarsi come faresti tu se fossi nei suoi panni. tu non sei lui e lui non è te. avrete sicuramente modalità espressive e caratteriali diverse. non capisco questa aspettativa quando anche tu rilevi che lui non è mai stato un gran comunicatore sentimentale....


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Aprile 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> brutte le aspettative deluse! scusa se insisto ma perchè lui dovrebbe scusarsi come faresti tu se fossi nei suoi panni. tu non sei lui e lui non è te. avrete sicuramente modalità espressive e caratteriali diverse. non capisco questa aspettativa quando anche tu rilevi che lui non è mai stato un gran comunicatore sentimentale....



quoto....


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> brutte le aspettative deluse! scusa se insisto ma perchè lui dovrebbe scusarsi come faresti tu se fossi nei suoi panni. tu non sei lui e lui non è te. avrete sicuramente modalità espressive e caratteriali diverse. non capisco questa aspettativa quando anche tu rilevi che lui non è mai stato un gran comunicatore sentimentale....


Però in chat comunicava


----------



## stellina (30 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa interpretazione è stata data nel caldo della discussione, leggendo ora a me non è sembrato. *Certo non le è simpatica quella che dice di darle il sonnifero per chattare con comodo ma mi sembra comprensibile.*


mi ripeto da moglie tradita di vecchia data non mi frega assolutamente nulla dell'altra. anzi mi fa tristezza una donna che deve sperare che io dorma per chattare con mio marito...con tutto il giorno al lavoro e la pausa pranzo senza moglie si deve ridurre ad attendere la sera che lui è in famiglia e che la probabilità di essere sgamati è più alta!!???:sonar:


----------



## stellina (30 Aprile 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però in chat comunicava


comunicava...più che comunicava faceva il piacione! cosa ben diversa dal comunicare a livello emotivo profondo...


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> mi ripeto da moglie tradita di vecchia data non mi frega assolutamente nulla dell'altra. anzi mi fa tristezza una donna che deve sperare che io dorma per chattare con mio marito...con tutto il giorno al lavoro e la pausa pranzo senza moglie si deve ridurre ad attendere la sera che lui è in famiglia e che la probabilità di essere sgamati è più alta!!???:sonar:


Triste e poco simpatica.


stellina ha detto:


> comunicava...più che comunicava faceva il piacione! cosa ben diversa dal comunicare a livello emotivo profondo...


Certo. E' solo un altro modo che ha trovato per evitare di comunicare. Però con la moglie neanche quello. Non è simpaticissimo nemmeno lui.


----------



## Tebe (1 Maggio 2013)

alice ha detto:


> Ho apprezzato molti dei vostri commenti, non conosco ancora bene le modalità di risposta del forum per cui perdonate se non rispondo ad ognuno.
> Forse devo chiarire un paio di cose...
> Non sono una sprovveduta, dedita solo alla pulizia della casa e alla cura dei figli.
> Sono una donna per cui contano moltissimo lealtà, rispetto e fiducia in qualsiasi tipo di rapporto.
> ...


con il suo sangue?


----------



## Tebe (1 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Magari non ha mostrato "vero" pentimento perchè non c'era granchè di cui pentirsi. Almeno a vedere suo.
> Magari è davvero una cazzata, e battersi il petto, o scusarsi a modo tuo (e non a modo suo) sarebbe stato più una presa per i fondelli (vabbè, scusiamoci, mostriamoci pentiti, sì, rompiscatole) invece che quello che desideri tu.
> 
> Magari invece è pentito e vergognoso e maschera il suo imbarazzo.
> ...


_k_uoto


----------



## alice (1 Maggio 2013)

*Lei*

Una ex compagna di scuola dice lui. Ma di questo non ho avuto riscontro. Nessun amico in comune, da dove è cicciata fuori?
Se davvero fosse stata semplicemente una ex amica ritrovata...
Perchè non ha risposto ai miei impulsivi insulti in chat dicendomi 'hei stai tranquilla hai capito male, scherzavo!" È fuggita e dopo qualche giorno ha fatto in modo che non potessi più visualizzare il suo profilo.
Nel frattempo io ho potuto vedere che... Non ha inserito nessuna info personale, solo 4 o 5 foto di donne diverse, una credo sia lei.
Sono andata indietro nei giorni e posso affermare con sicurezza che non chattavano da più di 1 mese. I messaggi della chat erano stati rimossi, ma ho visto che tipo di post pubblicava. 
I suoi (non indirizzati direttamente a lui, ma comunque pubblicati in quel periodo sul diario) erano tutti inviti alla libertà, a godere della vita, a essere felici, uno addirittura diceva, "non siamo amici, non siamo fidanzati, ma siamo qualcosa e questo qualcosa mi piace".
Lui metteva un mi piace a quasi tutti, e uno che invitava a non rinunciare a ció che ci piace, lo ha commetato in privato chiedendole se fosse per inviargli messaggi subliminali.
Per alcuni giorni dopo il fatto lei  ha continuato a inserire post, ma avevano un tono diverso, tipo... "Se dai una seconda possibilità a qualcuno è come dargli una pallottola perchè alla prima ti ha mancato"...oppure ..."la migliore qualità del bugiardo è girare la frittata a suo favore" e questo era scritto accompagnato ad una foto di un attore a cui mio marito somiglia!
Pensate ancora che non debba avercela, oltre che con mio marito, anche un po' con lei?
Dimenticavo...datemi pure della paranoica!


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Maggio 2013)

alice ha detto:


> Una ex compagna di scuola dice lui. Ma di questo non ho avuto riscontro. Nessun amico in comune, da dove è cicciata fuori?
> Se davvero fosse stata semplicemente una ex amica ritrovata...
> Perchè non ha risposto ai miei impulsivi insulti in chat dicendomi 'hei stai tranquilla hai capito male, scherzavo!" È fuggita e dopo qualche giorno ha fatto in modo che non potessi più visualizzare il suo profilo.
> Nel frattempo io ho potuto vedere che... Non ha inserito nessuna info personale, solo 4 o 5 foto di donne diverse, una credo sia lei.
> ...


Penso che sbagli obiettivo.
L'avevi azzeccato all'inizio, poi hai sbandato.

Obiettivo: coppia. Dove è cominciata la stanca, come fare per ritrovare la consapevolezza dell'importanza reciproca.

Ti perdi su come e quali scuse vorresti, se lui è pentito o no, lei com'è e quanto stronza è.

NON sono le cose importanti. Se ti ci fissi, la cosa davvero importante rischia di andare in secondo piano, e lì sì che son problemi grossi.


----------



## alice (1 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Penso che sbagli obiettivo.
> L'avevi azzeccato all'inizio, poi hai sbandato.
> 
> Obiettivo: coppia. Dove è cominciata la stanca, come fare per ritrovare la consapevolezza dell'importanza reciproca.
> ...


L'obiettivo ce l'ho chiaro e il lavoro sulla coppia è iniziato immediatamente e devo dire che ho anche dei risultati, anche in termini di comunicazione. Ma pensi davvero che interrotti sul più bello abbiano mollato lì?
Io non ci credo, ed ecco che tremo ogni volta che gli arriva un sms o sta al pc o si allontana con il telefono in mano.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Maggio 2013)

alice ha detto:


> Una ex compagna di scuola dice lui. Ma di questo non ho avuto riscontro. Nessun amico in comune, da dove è cicciata fuori?
> Se davvero fosse stata semplicemente una ex amica ritrovata...
> Perchè non ha risposto ai miei impulsivi insulti in chat dicendomi 'hei stai tranquilla hai capito male, scherzavo!" È fuggita e dopo qualche giorno ha fatto in modo che non potessi più visualizzare il suo profilo.
> Nel frattempo io ho potuto vedere che... Non ha inserito nessuna info personale, solo 4 o 5 foto di donne diverse, una credo sia lei.
> ...


Non ti concentrare su di lei, non è la causa ma la conseguenza. Può essere la più stronza del pianeta ma che lo sia o meno poco cambia,  non controllare ciò che fa,  pensa a riaprire un dialogo ed una relazione costruttiva con tuo marito verificate se nel tempo si ricreano le complicità necessario in ogni sano rapporto


----------



## Diletta (1 Maggio 2013)

alice ha detto:


> L'obiettivo ce l'ho chiaro e il lavoro sulla coppia è iniziato immediatamente e devo dire che ho anche dei risultati, anche in termini di comunicazione. Ma pensi davvero che interrotti sul più bello abbiano mollato lì?
> Io non ci credo, ed ecco che tremo ogni volta che gli arriva un sms o sta al pc o si allontana con il telefono in mano.



E allora controllalo, non c'è altro da fare per placare la tua (comprensibile) ansia.
Non ci devono essere ombre né dubbi, altrimenti non ricucite un bel nulla.
So che si possono recuperare i messaggi cancellati da fb, guarda in rete se trovi informazioni...
Il fine giustifica i mezzi e in questo caso il fine è il tuo matrimonio e la tua serenità interiore.
Ormai tuo marito si è giocato la tua fiducia...quindi devi fare tutto da sola, tanto non credi più a lui, vero? 
Non tremare, ma agisci e subito!


----------



## alice (1 Maggio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> E allora controllalo, non c'è altro da fare per placare la tua (comprensibile) ansia.
> Non ci devono essere ombre né dubbi, altrimenti non ricucite un bel nulla.
> So che si possono recuperare i messaggi cancellati da fb, guarda in rete se trovi informazioni...
> Il fine giustifica i mezzi e in questo caso il fine è il tuo matrimonio e la tua serenità interiore.
> ...


Grazie per aver compreso il punto!
Ho cercato, ma sembra impossibile recuperare i messaggi. C'è qualche sezione del forum dove trovare info?


----------



## Circe (1 Maggio 2013)

alice ha detto:


> L'obiettivo ce l'ho chiaro e il lavoro sulla coppia è iniziato immediatamente e devo dire che ho anche dei risultati, anche in termini di comunicazione. Ma pensi davvero che interrotti sul più bello abbiano mollato lì?
> Io non ci credo, ed ecco che tremo ogni volta che gli arriva un sms o sta al pc o si allontana con il telefono in mano.


mi permetto di suggerirti di non abbassare le antenne. agli uomini che hanno iniziato a sentirsi dinuovo galletti fuori dal matrimonio è difficile ritornare ad essere miti e contenti della propria vita. se si è accesa la scintilla e l'adrenalina in tuo marito, farà di tutto x tornare a provarla.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Maggio 2013)

Circe ha detto:


> mi permetto di suggerirti di non abbassare le antenne. agli uomini che hanno iniziato a sentirsi dinuovo galletti fuori dal matrimonio è difficile ritornare ad essere miti e contenti della propria vita. se si è accesa la scintilla e l'adrenalina in tuo marito, farà di tutto x tornare a provarla.


E le mogli accendono la miccia
dopo aver gettato benzina sul foco...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Penso che sbagli obiettivo.
> L'avevi azzeccato all'inizio, poi hai sbandato.
> 
> Obiettivo: coppia. Dove è cominciata la stanca, come fare per ritrovare la consapevolezza dell'importanza reciproca.
> ...


quotone


----------



## Simy (1 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Deve rivedere il mio abbigliamento...



pure io :unhappy:


----------



## stellina (1 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Penso che sbagli obiettivo.
> L'avevi azzeccato all'inizio, poi hai sbandato.
> 
> Obiettivo: coppia. Dove è cominciata la stanca, come fare per ritrovare la consapevolezza dell'importanza reciproca.
> ...


non posso darti un green ma stra approvo!!!!!


----------



## stellina (1 Maggio 2013)

alice ha detto:


> Una ex compagna di scuola dice lui. Ma di questo non ho avuto riscontro. *Nessun amico in comune, da dove è cicciata fuori?*
> *Se davvero fosse stata semplicemente una ex amica ritrovata...*
> *Perchè non ha risposto ai miei impulsivi insulti in chat dicendomi 'hei stai tranquilla hai capito male, scherzavo!" *È fuggita e dopo qualche giorno ha fatto in modo che *non potessi più visualizzare il suo profilo.*
> Nel frattempo io ho potuto vedere che... Non ha inserito nessuna info personale, solo 4 o 5 foto di donne diverse, una credo sia lei.
> ...


 ho sottolineato alcune cose che mi hanno fatto riflettere... 
sul primo neretto se fosse stata una vecchia amica ritrovata da cosa si distingue da una nuova amica su profilo fb?
sul rosso non ha risposto ai tuoi "impulsivi insulti" con uno scusa?! tu insulti una e lei ti deve chiedere scusa...tu no! tu puote! e ti stupisci che ti ha bannato??!!! cioè tu sbrani una e ti stupisci che ti spamma e non ti chiede scusa. questa cosa non la capisco. proprio. avresti ottenuto mooolto di più, se proprio volevi parlare con lei, facendolo con calma. 
poi vabbè penso che fb sia una cosa terribile e che permetta di fare tutte le congetture del mondo. 
e ci aggiungo che quando qualche post dopo diletta ti scrive "Ormai tuo marito si è giocato la tua fiducia...quindi devi fare tutto da sola, tanto non credi più a lui, vero?" tu dici "Grazie per aver compreso il punto!"...
tu cara hai perso fiducia in lui. hai controllato tutto, forse avrai in premio una bella gastrite e poi? 
scusa ma non sono in linea con il tuo metodo operandi.
vuoi tuo marito? vuoi la tua coppia? vattela a riprendere ma non con le urla, non insultando questa lei. oggi è lei e la insulti e se ne va...ma se non ricostruisci con tuo marito domani sarà un'altra. fidatiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## contepinceton (1 Maggio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> ho sottolineato alcune cose che mi hanno fatto riflettere...
> sul primo neretto se fosse stata una vecchia amica ritrovata da cosa si distingue da una nuova amica su profilo fb?
> sul rosso non ha risposto ai tuoi "impulsivi insulti" con uno scusa?! tu insulti una e lei ti deve chiedere scusa...tu no! tu puote! e ti stupisci che ti ha bannato??!!! cioè tu sbrani una e ti stupisci che ti spamma e non ti chiede scusa. questa cosa non la capisco. proprio. avresti ottenuto mooolto di più, se proprio volevi parlare con lei, facendolo con calma.
> poi vabbè penso che fb sia una cosa terribile e che permetta di fare tutte le congetture del mondo.
> ...


Ma io però ehm...
Parlo da marito maritoso...
Cioè vediamo...
Se lei mi becca in chat magari dice...ma casso non hai proprio niente di meglio da fare?

Ma non oserei mai immaginarmi lei che mi fa storie per na chat...
Perchè le riderei ampiamente in faccia...

O risponderei come quel marito no?
Mia cara tu ti preoccupi per nulla no?

Ok...speta che vo di là che è rientrata ora dal lavoro che non mi faccia una sfuriata perchè anzichè correre da lei...sono qui a fare il piacione in questo forum...


----------



## alice (1 Maggio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> ho sottolineato alcune cose che mi hanno fatto riflettere...
> sul primo neretto se fosse stata una vecchia amica ritrovata da cosa si distingue da una nuova amica su profilo fb?
> sul rosso non ha risposto ai tuoi "impulsivi insulti" con uno scusa?! tu insulti una e lei ti deve chiedere scusa...tu no! tu puote! e ti stupisci che ti ha bannato??!!! cioè tu sbrani una e ti stupisci che ti spamma e non ti chiede scusa. questa cosa non la capisco. proprio. avresti ottenuto mooolto di più, se proprio volevi parlare con lei, facendolo con calma.
> poi vabbè penso che fb sia una cosa terribile e che permetta di fare tutte le congetture del mondo.
> ...


Ma forse non hai letto dall'inizio... Non hai chiaro che i miei insulti non sono stati altro che un bel "coglioni!" diretto a lei e mio marito intenti in una chat in cui lui avvisava che io non dormivo e lei consigliava di darmi il sonnifero! No scusa, dopo si, pure sissignora!????


----------



## contepinceton (1 Maggio 2013)

alice ha detto:


> Ma forse non hai letto dall'inizio... Non hai chiaro che i miei insulti non sono stati altro che un bel "coglioni!" diretto a lei e mio marito intenti in una chat in cui lui avvisava che io non dormivo e lei consigliava di darmi il sonnifero! No scusa, dopo si, pure sissignora!????


Ma dei, ma non sei troppo permalosa?
Cioè...mah...la mia ci avrebbe riso su...
Casomai mi bastona se mi sente parlare ad ora tarda al telefono o su skipe no?

Ma ammetto di usare...la moglie...come scusa...per defilarmi...dalle chat...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (1 Maggio 2013)

alice ha detto:


> Ma forse non hai letto dall'inizio... Non hai chiaro che i miei insulti non sono stati altro che un bel "coglioni!" diretto a lei e mio marito intenti in una chat in cui lui avvisava che io non dormivo e lei consigliava di darmi il sonnifero! No scusa, dopo si, pure sissignora!????



Ma pensare che forse la frase fosse ironica ?
Qualche volta avrai fatto delle battute su altri ironicamente...


----------



## alice (1 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma pensare che forse la frase fosse ironica ?
> Qualche volta avrai fatto delle battute su altri ironicamente...


Lei non è una mia amica, chattavano di nascosto, e mio marito l'avvisava che purtroppo io ancora non dormivo!
Non so dove dovrei vedere ironia in questa cosa! Gli ha detto bene che prontamente ha cancellato tutti i messaggi precedenti!
Chissà perchè?!


----------



## contepinceton (1 Maggio 2013)

alice ha detto:


> Lei non è una mia amica, chattavano di nascosto, e mio marito l'avvisava che purtroppo io ancora non dormivo!
> Non so dove dovrei vedere ironia in questa cosa! Gli ha detto bene che prontamente ha cancellato tutti i messaggi precedenti!
> Chissà perchè?!


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Ma ti rendi conto?
Suvvia un po' di amor proprio ti metti in mezzo a due che chattano...
Pensa solo se lui riusciva a dirle...

Ma hai visto che arpia mi ritrovo in casa...???


----------



## lunaiena (1 Maggio 2013)

alice ha detto:


> Lei non è una mia amica, chattavano di nascosto, e mio marito l'avvisava che purtroppo io ancora non dormivo!
> Non so dove dovrei vedere ironia in questa cosa! Gli ha detto bene che prontamente ha cancellato tutti i messaggi precedenti!
> Chissà perchè?!



Forse perché davi di matto se li avessi letti:mrgreen:
(ok ero ironica e non sono tua amica )
ma ascolta il problema non è lei o lui o gli scritti o quello che hhanno fatto...
La cosa io la considererei un campanello di allarme si...mi verrebbe da pensare :
cazzo ma qui se non faccio qualcosa di concreto per poterci riavvicinare rischio di perdere 
la mia famiglia ....
Con la chattara il problema è minimo se tuo marito ha intenzione di tradirti 
magari fa anche il piacciona e lo spiritosone con colleghe o altre donne conosciute fuori...
Dovresti arrivare a capire perché è arrivato a questo...


----------



## Brunetta (1 Maggio 2013)

alice ha detto:


> Lei non è una mia amica, chattavano di nascosto, e mio marito l'avvisava che purtroppo io ancora non dormivo!
> Non so dove dovrei vedere ironia in questa cosa! Gli ha detto bene che prontamente ha cancellato tutti i messaggi precedenti!
> Chissà perchè?!


Capisco la tua reazione. Se tu fossi un tipo più freddo avresti reagito diversamente. Hai reagito per come sei fatta tu. Anche l'altra ha reagito per come è lei. Potrebbe essere stato solo un gioco e non voleva rogne. Hanno ragione tutti: ora devi decidere cosa vuoi ed esigere che tuo marito dialoghi davvero ma devi essere disponibile anche tu.


----------



## stellina (1 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Forse perché davi di matto se li avessi letti:mrgreen:
> (ok ero ironica e non sono tua amica )
> ma ascolta il problema non è lei o lui o gli scritti o quello che hhanno fatto...
> La cosa io la considererei un campanello di allarme si...mi verrebbe da pensare :
> ...


quotone....purtroppo non riesco a darti un verde!!!!!MA QUOTONE!!!


----------



## stellina (1 Maggio 2013)

alice ha detto:


> Ma forse non hai letto dall'inizio... Non hai chiaro che i miei insulti non sono stati altro che un bel "coglioni!" diretto a lei e mio marito intenti in una chat in cui lui avvisava che io non dormivo e lei consigliava di darmi il sonnifero! *No scusa, dopo si, pure sissignora!????*


ho capito che gli hai dato dei coglioni, ma io al massimo lo avrei dato solo a lui...se proprio ne avessi sentita la necessità. anzi i sarei fatta una risata...e avrei pensato perchè lo fa, e se lo fa anche fuori. cioè pensaci durante la sua giornata lavorativa e sul pc del lavoro tu non hai accesso...quindi, non ti fare venire un infarto, se è arrivato a fare una chat a casa figurati cosa fa quando non ci sei...capito ora???
invece non ho capito la tua frase in neretto...me la spieghi?


----------



## alice (1 Maggio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> ho capito che gli hai dato dei coglioni, ma io al massimo lo avrei dato solo a lui...se proprio ne avessi sentita la necessità. anzi i sarei fatta una risata...e avrei pensato perchè lo fa, e se lo fa anche fuori. cioè pensaci durante la sua giornata lavorativa e sul pc del lavoro tu non hai accesso...quindi, non ti fare venire un infarto, se è arrivato a fare una chat a casa figurati cosa fa quando non ci sei...capito ora???
> invece non ho capito la tua frase in neretto...me la spieghi?


Mio marito queste cose non le ha mai fatte, e non lo dico perchè sono ceca, sorda o non voglio vedere.
Sono 20 anni che stiamo insieme.
Si è iscritto a fb tre mesi fa, e dopo un mese io ho scoperto questa cosa.
Capisci che sono sconvolta proprio perchè non mi ha mai dato questo tipo di problemi?
Io so bene quali sono le mie colpe, ma sono certa che per come è fatto lui, se questa non avesse osato tanto con le moine, non lo avrebbe fatto!
La frase in neretto è tipo dire...questa mi sta broccolando il marito e io dovrei chiedergli con calma perchè lo fa?


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Maggio 2013)

alice ha detto:


> Mio marito queste cose non le ha mai fatte, e non lo dico perchè sono ceca, sorda o non voglio vedere.
> Sono 20 anni che stiamo insieme.
> Si è iscritto a fb tre mesi fa, e dopo un mese io ho scoperto questa cosa.
> Capisci che sono sconvolta proprio perchè non mi ha mai dato questo tipo di problemi?
> Io so bene quali sono le mie colpe, ma sono certa che per come è fatto lui, se questa non avesse osato tanto con le moine, non lo avrebbe fatto!



Se non era lei, sarebbe stata un'altra.
Sono convinta che tuo marito sia stato sempre a posto.
Ma non penso proprio che sia perchè non ha mai incontrato qualcuna che ci provasse o che esteticamente gli piacesse.

E così, si ritorna al punto... mollala di pensare a lei perchè è UNA PERDITA DI TEMPO.
Tutto qua. Mica ti si dice che lei è una dolce ragazza ingenua. Ma che sprechi energie nella direzione sbagliata.

Dici che ti assumi le tue responsabilità, che vedi dove era il problema. Bene. A posto. Dacci un occhio, ma poi stop. Pensa a voi, e godi di essere con tuo marito, affiatati come prima.


----------



## stellina (1 Maggio 2013)

alice ha detto:


> Mio marito queste cose non le ha mai fatte, e non lo dico perchè sono ceca, sorda o non voglio vedere.
> Sono 20 anni che stiamo insieme.
> Si è iscritto a fb tre mesi fa, e dopo un mese io ho scoperto questa cosa.
> Capisci che sono sconvolta proprio perchè non mi ha mai dato questo tipo di problemi?
> Io so bene quali sono le mie colpe, ma sono certa che per come è fatto lui, se questa non avesse osato tanto con le moine, non lo avrebbe fatto!


contenta che il pensiero che lui non l'abbia mai fatto prima o che non lo faccia anche fuori da fb (che fb sia solo un mezzo di un atteggiamento che lui sta adottando) non ti sfiori. per me sarebbe il pensiero principale insieme al fatto che se lui l'ha fatto è perchè voleva e si sentiva di farlo (nessuno gli ha puntato una pistola alla testa dicendogli fai il piacione con lei). quindi non mi fossilizzerei sulla battuta (per me ironica) ma sul perchè sente l'esigenza di chattare con altre donne visto che prima tale esigenza non l'ha mai sentita...
noto che sei sconvolta e il mio consiglio è sempre lo stesso. non ti fissare su di lei. guarda il tuo matrimonio, guarda la vostra relazione...


----------



## lunaiena (1 Maggio 2013)

alice ha detto:


> Mio marito queste cose non le ha mai fatte, e non lo dico perchè sono ceca, sorda o non voglio vedere.
> Sono 20 anni che stiamo insieme.
> Si è iscritto a fb tre mesi fa, e dopo un mese io ho scoperto questa cosa.
> Capisci che sono sconvolta proprio perchè non mi ha mai dato questo tipo di problemi?
> ...



E chi ti dice che non si sia scritto apposta per broccolarla?
Puó darsi che sapesse che lei era in Fb e si è iscritto ...
Magari raccondandole tante bugie su di voi ...che ne sappiamo noi...


----------



## Nocciola (1 Maggio 2013)

alice ha detto:


> Mio marito queste cose non le ha mai fatte, e non lo dico perchè sono ceca, sorda o non voglio vedere.
> Sono 20 anni che stiamo insieme.
> Si è iscritto a fb tre mesi fa, e dopo un mese io ho scoperto questa cosa.
> Capisci che sono sconvolta proprio perchè non mi ha mai dato questo tipo di problemi?
> ...



CVD



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se non era lei, sarebbe stata un'altra.
> Sono convinta che tuo marito sia stato sempre a posto.
> Ma non penso proprio che sia perchè non ha mai incontrato qualcuna che ci provasse o che esteticamente gli piacesse.
> 
> ...


Quoto
leggi sopra, ieri mi hai detto che non capita spesso



stellina ha detto:


> contenta che il pensiero che lui non l'abbia mai fatto prima o che non lo faccia anche fuori da fb (che fb sia solo un mezzo di un atteggiamento che lui sta adottando) non ti sfiori. per me sarebbe il pensiero principale insieme al fatto che se lui l'ha fatto è perchè voleva e si sentiva di farlo (nessuno gli ha puntato una pistola alla testa dicendogli fai il piacione con lei). quindi non mi fossilizzerei sulla battuta (per me ironica) ma sul perchè sente l'esigenza di chattare con altre donne visto che prima tale esigenza non l'ha mai sentita...
> noto che sei sconvolta e il mio consiglio è sempre lo stesso. non ti fissare su di lei. guarda il tuo matrimonio, guarda la vostra relazione...


:up:


----------



## Nausicaa (1 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> CVD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vabbè dai, a lei è appena capitato, è giustificata a pensarlo un pochino, a meno che non ci si fossilizzi sopra  :smile:


----------



## stellina (1 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Vabbè dai, a lei è appena capitato, è giustificata a pensarlo un pochino, a meno che non ci si fossilizzi sopra  :smile:


va bene è fresca  stavo riflettendo su quanto tempo sia passato per me...sulle prime mie sensazioni a caldo...su come ho elaborato il fatto...mi sembra che siano passate intere vite...


----------



## Brunetta (2 Maggio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> va bene è fresca  stavo riflettendo su quanto tempo sia passato per me...sulle prime mie sensazioni a caldo...su come ho elaborato il fatto...mi sembra che siano passate intere vite...


Infatti. Magari ha anche bisogno di considerarlo meno vacuo di come le apparirebbe se lo considerasse uno in cerca di chattate per poter cercare di ritrovare un dialogo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Vabbè dai, a lei è appena capitato, è giustificata a pensarlo un pochino, a meno che non ci si fossilizzi sopra  :smile:


Non sono d'accordo. È la prima cosa che ha pensato perché è il suo schema mentale, il suo approccio.
La prima cosa che ti viene da pensare, la prima reazione parlano di te, del tuo rapporto col mondo, con l'altro sesso, con le situazioni impreviste della vita prima di tutte le mediazioni che ci costruirai sopra dopo.


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2013)

alice ha detto:


> Mio marito queste cose non le ha mai fatte, e non lo dico perchè sono ceca, sorda o non voglio vedere.
> Sono 20 anni che stiamo insieme.
> Si è iscritto a fb tre mesi fa, e dopo un mese io ho scoperto questa cosa.
> Capisci che sono sconvolta proprio perchè non mi ha mai dato questo tipo di problemi?
> ...



Madonna.
Un altro cerebroleso.

:miiiii:


ho letto male vero?


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. È la prima cosa che ha pensato perché è il suo schema mentale, il suo approccio.
> La prima cosa che ti viene da pensare, la prima reazione parlano di te, del tuo rapporto col mondo, con l'altro sesso, con le situazioni impreviste della vita prima di tutte le mediazioni che ci costruirai sopra dopo.



Mmmm... forse hai ragione.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Madonna.
> Un altro cerebroleso.
> 
> :miiiii:
> ...


No:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Maggio 2013)

Non c'entra un tubo, ma leggendo di nuovo l'espressione "broccolare"...

non la usa più nessuno l'espressione "andare dietro"?

Io vado dietro a quello, l'altro viene dietro a me...
Ho scoperto con sorpresa guardando un film ambientato negli anni TOT che l'espressione viene dal fatto che i maschietti letteralmente seguivano la ragazza da loro concupita.
Le andavano dietro letteralmente, per la strada...


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Maggio 2013)

alice ha detto:


> Mio marito queste cose non le ha mai fatte, e non lo dico perchè sono ceca, sorda o non voglio vedere.
> Sono 20 anni che stiamo insieme.
> Si è iscritto a fb tre mesi fa, e dopo un mese io ho scoperto questa cosa.
> Capisci che sono sconvolta proprio perchè non mi ha mai dato questo tipo di problemi?
> ...


Senti... con tutta l'empatia possibile ma... e se tuo marito si fosse iscritto su FB proprio per fare il piacione?
Mi spiego meglio:
20 anni di matrimonio (so di cosa parli)
in ufficio tutti che parlano di cosa combinano sui social network
voglia di trasgressione... voglia di novità, di sentirsi nuovamente 'in gioco'...
secondo me probabilmente ha cercato qualcuna con cui 'giocare' e ha trovato lei.
Adesso sarà vergognoso, si sentirà come un ragazzino preso sul fatto mentre frega gli spiccioli dalla tasca di papà.
Le debolezze capitano a tutti, prima o poi, grandi o piccole.
Che sia la cucchiaiata di nutella che non dovevi mangiare perchè sei a dieta, la sigaretta che non dovevi fumare perchè avevi promesso di smettere o la chattata di nascosto.
Ma quando ci beccano, la vergogna viene superata dalla stizza perchè... era solo una debolezza, un attimo di evasione e non stavamo facendo male a nessuno.
E non si può essere sempre perfetti, c'è da andare via di testa.
Attenzione, non giustifico: sto cercando di immaginare come si possa sentire lui, sbagliato o giusto che sia.
Quindi io se fossi in te sull'episodio non chiederei più scuse e pentimento.
Hai fatto bene a ricordargli, con quella lettera, che sotto tutta la montagna di obblighi e impegni e consuetudine... c'è una donna che ama ancora il suo uomo e tiene a lui.
Perchè io così l'avrei interpretata.
Credo che questo gli abbia dato materia su cui riflettere.
Credevi di essere in un bunker, completamente protetta, invece a un tratto si è spalancata una finestra a casa tua: adesso sai che può succedere e puoi anche approfittare dell'aria fresca che è entrata in casa.


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Senti... con tutta l'empatia possibile ma... e se tuo marito si fosse iscritto su FB proprio per fare il piacione?
> Mi spiego meglio:
> 20 anni di matrimonio (so di cosa parli)
> in ufficio tutti che parlano di cosa combinano sui social network
> ...



Splendido


----------



## Simy (2 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Madonna.
> Un altro cerebroleso.
> 
> :miiiii:
> ...


purtoppo no... :unhappy:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Senti... con tutta l'empatia possibile ma... e se tuo marito si fosse iscritto su FB proprio per fare il piacione?
> Mi spiego meglio:
> 20 anni di matrimonio (so di cosa parli)
> in ufficio tutti che parlano di cosa combinano sui social network
> ...


Ma uffa...per cosa credi che io mi sia iscritto su fb? Eh?
Colpa degli amici...
Che dissero dai mettiti anche tu, che trovi na montagna di figa...
Ma così non è stato...:diffi::diffi::diffi::diffi::diffi:

Insomma dei...
Capita che sti giocattolini per i neofiti diventino na figata...
Ma appunto i primi tre mesi...poi...


----------



## Diletta (2 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Senti... con tutta l'empatia possibile ma... e se tuo marito si fosse iscritto su FB proprio per fare il piacione?
> Mi spiego meglio:
> 20 anni di matrimonio (so di cosa parli)
> in ufficio tutti che parlano di cosa combinano sui social network
> ...




Splendido anche per me!
:up::up::up::up:


----------



## stellina (2 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. È la prima cosa che ha pensato perché è il suo schema mentale, il suo approccio.
> La prima cosa che ti viene da pensare, la prima reazione parlano di te, del tuo rapporto col mondo, con l'altro sesso, con le situazioni impreviste della vita prima di tutte le mediazioni che ci costruirai sopra dopo.


verde


----------



## Eliade (2 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Madonna.
> Un altro cerebroleso.
> 
> :miiiii:
> ...


Scusa ma io non sono d'accordo.
Se così fosse, tebe, anche Man sarebbe un cerebroleso...se non fossi stata tu a fargli tutte quelle moine, lui non avrebbe tradito.
E chi ti dice che non abbi fatto il piacione proprio perché era lei a fare moine?
La cosa della vecchia amica di scuola mi puzza, il fatto che non abbiano amici in comune non è normale. Cioè normalmente non si cerca una ed una sola vecchia compagna...si cercano tutti e inevitabilmente si hanno amici in comune! Fa che, invece, questa l'abbia conosciuta per lavoro?
Un'altra cosa, se io non avessi avuto nulla da nascondere, avrei risposto come si deve al "coglioni" della moglie...se non altro perché mi sarei sentita ferita nel mio orgoglio. Cioè, come ti permetti di darmi della cogliona quando non ho fatto nulla?
Invece no, da brava lei è, diciamo, scomparsa. I due sapevano perfettamente di star facendo una cosa non pulita, non a caso aspettava che la moglie dormisse...

Ti ridò di nuovo il consiglio, riequilibra il rapporto...i piatti lasciali lavare a lui, così puoi farti bella per lui, affinché non si senta più trascurato.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Maggio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Scusa ma io non sono d'accordo.
> Se così fosse, tebe, anche Man sarebbe un cerebroleso...se non fossi stata tu a fargli tutte quelle moine, lui non avrebbe tradito.
> E chi ti dice che non abbi fatto il piacione proprio perché era lei a fare moine?
> La cosa della vecchia amica di scuola mi puzza, il fatto che non abbiano amici in comune non è normale. Cioè normalmente non si cerca una ed una sola vecchia compagna...si cercano tutti e inevitabilmente si hanno amici in comune! Fa che, invece, questa l'abbia conosciuta per lavoro?
> ...


Man sarebbe cerebroleso per  la moglie se sgamandolo darebbe la colpa a Tebe e non a lui


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Man sarebbe cerebroleso per  la moglie se sgamandolo darebbe la colpa a Tebe e non a lui



ecco.


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Senti... con tutta l'empatia possibile ma... e se tuo marito si fosse iscritto su FB proprio per fare il piacione?
> Mi spiego meglio:
> 20 anni di matrimonio (so di cosa parli)
> in ufficio tutti che parlano di cosa combinano sui social network
> ...


dici cose molto sensate.
la cosa che mi perplime è il modo in cui questa aria fresca è arrivata che la rende un po' viziata...
ma il concetto lo condivido


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ecco.


mah
certo che ha deciso lui...ma se tu non ci fossi stata lo avebbe fatto con un'altra?


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2013)

mi sono tediata da sola.
bon e chi se ne frega


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mah
> certo che ha deciso lui...ma se tu non ci fossi stata lo avebbe fatto con un'altra?


che dirti.
Indubbiamente le tebine non si incontrano così facilmente quindi per la conoscenza che ho di Man direi che con una normale no, non avrebbe tradito, ma se avesse trovato un altra Tebe direi di si.
Ovvero un altra piena di fascino, intelligente, ironica, non volgare...di classe in sostanza.































:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> che dirti.
> Indubbiamente le tebine non si incontrano così facilmente quindi per la conoscenza che ho di Man direi che con una normale no, non avrebbe tradito, ma se avesse trovato un altra Tebe direi di si.
> Ovvero un altra piena di fascino, intelligente, ironica, non volgare...di classe in sostanza.
> 
> ...


oltre a queste cose dimentichi che si proponesse come amante, però


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> dici cose molto sensate.
> la cosa che mi perplime è il modo in cui questa aria fresca è arrivata che la rende un po' viziata...
> ma il concetto lo condivido


Oggi sei particolarmente bendisposta


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> che dirti.
> Indubbiamente le tebine non si incontrano così facilmente quindi per la conoscenza che ho di Man direi che con una normale no, non avrebbe tradito, ma se avesse trovato un altra Tebe direi di si.
> Ovvero un altra piena di fascino, intelligente, ironica, non volgare...di classe in sostanza.
> 
> ...


Hai dimenticato elegante (cit. Lothar):mrgreen:


----------



## Leda (2 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. È la prima cosa che ha pensato perché è il suo schema mentale, il suo approccio.
> La prima cosa che ti viene da pensare, la prima reazione parlano di te, del tuo rapporto col mondo, con l'altro sesso, con le situazioni impreviste della vita prima di tutte le mediazioni che ci costruirai sopra dopo.


Quoto e sverdo


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> oltre a queste cose dimentichi *che si proponesse come amante,* però


....

Si parla di storie extra Min. 
Sveglia.


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Hai dimenticato elegante (cit. Lothar):mrgreen:



Cazzo...infatti mi sembrava di avere dimenticato qualcosa del manuale lothariano!

Però non è il mio caso.
Forse è per quello che l'ho dimenticato.


Pazienza:mrgreen:


----------



## alice (2 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Senti... con tutta l'empatia possibile ma... e se tuo marito si fosse iscritto su FB proprio per fare il piacione?
> Mi spiego meglio:
> 20 anni di matrimonio (so di cosa parli)
> in ufficio tutti che parlano di cosa combinano sui social network
> ...


Grazie Sbriciolata, mi piace l'analisi che fai della questione!
Tuttavia...
Rimessi i paletti, rimproverato e compreso lui, rispolverata la gnocca che in me si era assopita, rinnovato il guardaroba, limitate tutte le recriminazioni...non sento che basta!
Peincipalmente perchè lui non ha dato alla cosa la stessa importanza che gli do io e fondamentalmente non mi rassicura!


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ....
> 
> Si parla di storie extra Min.
> Sveglia.


che ore sono?:sorpreso:


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2013)

alice ha detto:


> Grazie Sbriciolata, mi piace l'analisi che fai della questione!
> Tuttavia...
> Rimessi i paletti, rimproverato e compreso lui, rispolverata la gnocca che in me si era assopita, rinnovato il guardaroba, limitate tutte le recriminazioni...non sento che basta!
> *Peincipalmente perchè lui non ha dato alla cosa la stessa importanza che gli do io e fondamentalmente non mi rassicura!*



Non ce la facciamo.

Ho paura a pensare quando tornerai qui con un paio di corna vere.

Altro che rassicurazioni e varie importanze.

Allora si che sarà merda e rimpiangerai di non avere capito _adesso._


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Maggio 2013)

alice ha detto:


> Grazie Sbriciolata, mi piace l'analisi che fai della questione!
> Tuttavia...
> Rimessi i paletti, rimproverato e compreso lui, rispolverata la gnocca che in me si era assopita, rinnovato il guardaroba, limitate tutte le recriminazioni...non sento che basta!
> Peincipalmente perchè lui non ha dato alla cosa la stessa importanza che gli do io e fondamentalmente non mi rassicura!



va bene.
hai sbattuto la testa contro ciò che è e non è in grado di fare tuo marito 
questo episodio ti ha fatto conoscere qualcosa di lui che non sapevi ancora, o che forse sapevi ma preferivi ignorare

non dico che tu abbia sbagliato a ignorare quel qualcosa, ma ora la realtà e l'evoluzione del matrimonio te l'hanno messa davanti

un bel menhir di quelli monolitici o una cortina di fumo facilmente dissipabile?
capirlo dovrà essere la tua missione dei prossimi mesi

i risultati arriveranno, ma non dopo due giorni, mi spiego?


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> va bene.
> hai sbattuto la testa contro ciò che è e non è in grado di fare tuo marito
> questo episodio ti ha fatto conoscere qualcosa di lui che non sapevi ancora, o che forse sapevi ma preferivi ignorare
> 
> ...


condivido


----------



## Sbriciolata (2 Maggio 2013)

alice ha detto:


> Grazie Sbriciolata, mi piace l'analisi che fai della questione!
> Tuttavia...
> Rimessi i paletti, rimproverato e compreso lui, rispolverata la gnocca che in me si era assopita, rinnovato il guardaroba, limitate tutte le recriminazioni...non sento che basta!
> Peincipalmente perchè lui non ha dato alla cosa la stessa importanza che gli do io e fondamentalmente non mi rassicura!


ma è normale che lui tenda a sminuire ... e tu ad ingrandire, magari:singleeye:. Sarebbe strano il contrario.
Per il rassicurare... vuoi tornare nel bunker? Sicurasicurasicura? Non è meglio prendere atto di certe possibili situazioni ... e tener presente che niente è dovuto e scontato e immutabile?
Se invece ti riferisci alla paura che la storiella non sia finita... quella, se effettivamente è finita(e secondo me è probabile), passerà con il tempo e con le conferme che saprà darti tuo marito.


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> condivido



pure io


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma è normale che lui tenda a sminuire ... e tu ad ingrandire, magari:singleeye:. Sarebbe strano il contrario.
> Per il rassicurare... vuoi tornare nel bunker? Sicurasicurasicura? Non è meglio prendere atto di certe possibili situazioni ... e tener presente che niente è dovuto e scontato e immutabile?
> Se invece ti riferisci alla paura che la storiella non sia finita... quella, se effettivamente è finita(e secondo me è probabile), passerà con il tempo e con le conferme che saprà darti tuo marito.


c

condivido ancora.


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> c
> 
> condivido ancora.


b
io di più


----------



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> b
> io di più



mmmmhhh che pittima oggi che sei...

mi era scappata la c di cazzo.
sarà indicativo del mio stato ormonale?

A te la b di belin!
:rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (2 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> mmmmhhh che pittima oggi che sei...
> 
> mi era scappata la c di cazzo.
> sarà indicativo del mio stato ormonale?
> ...


anatema.
e poi a me non scappa niente:singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (2 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Senti... con tutta l'empatia possibile ma... e se tuo marito si fosse iscritto su FB proprio per fare il piacione?
> Mi spiego meglio:
> 20 anni di matrimonio (so di cosa parli)
> in ufficio tutti che parlano di cosa combinano sui social network
> ...


*SE* è così hai ragione.


----------



## alice (4 Maggio 2013)

Io ce la sto mettendo tutta, in certi momenti mi impongo di pensare che non sia mai successo, ma poi basta un niente e sprofondo nel vortice di dubbi e sospetti.
Lui si "contiene", io lo osservo.
E non mi piace che quando siamo in giro lui guardi donne con caratteristiche fisiche somiglianti a lei. La verità è che sta con me, ma lo vedo che la cerca tra la gente, pensando che io non me ne accorga! 
Ho interrotto qualcosa che lo aveva intrigato e forse è peggio che se l'avesse assaggiata!


----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2013)

alice ha detto:


> Io ce la sto mettendo tutta, in certi momenti mi impongo di pensare che non sia mai successo, ma poi basta un niente e sprofondo nel vortice di dubbi e sospetti.
> Lui si "contiene", io lo osservo.
> E non mi piace che quando siamo in giro lui guardi donne con caratteristiche fisiche somiglianti a lei. La verità è che sta con me, ma lo vedo che la cerca tra la gente, pensando che io non me ne accorga!
> Ho interrotto qualcosa che lo aveva intrigato e forse è peggio che se l'avesse assaggiata!


Sembra, da ciò che scrivi, che non abbiate neppure iniziato quel lavoro su di voi, da tanti consigliato, per arrivare a un nuovo rapporto di sincerità spietata. Ancora tu o accusi o taci e lui evita di esprimersi.


----------



## alice (4 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sembra, da ciò che scrivi, che non abbiate neppure iniziato quel lavoro su di voi, da tanti consigliato, per arrivare a un nuovo rapporto di sincerità spietata. Ancora tu o accusi o taci e lui evita di esprimersi.


Hai ragione! Ma lui è un muro! E anche la ricostruzione va fatta in due!
Sminuisce l'accaduto a tal punto che comincio a pensare che sto diventando pazza io!


----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2013)

alice ha detto:


> Hai ragione! Ma lui è un muro! E anche la ricostruzione va fatta in due!
> Sminuisce l'accaduto a tal punto che comincio a pensare che sto diventando pazza io!


Potrebbe anche aver ragione. Il fatto è che una coppia è tale se si prendono sul serio tutti i turbamenti l'uno dell'altro. Tu sei disposta a cercare di capire che significato aveva per lui quel gioco alle tue spalle? Perché ti viveva come una mamma sanzionatrice, dietro alle cui spalle divertirsi con un'amichetta? Quale equilibrio si è rotto e perché?


----------



## alice (4 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Potrebbe anche aver ragione. Il fatto è che una coppia è tale se si prendono sul serio tutti i turbamenti l'uno dell'altro. Tu sei disposta a cercare di capire che significato aveva per lui quel gioco alle tue spalle? Perché ti viveva come una mamma sanzionatrice, dietro alle cui spalle divertirsi con un'amichetta? Quale equilibrio si è rotto e perché?


Sai che c'è? 
che lui i miei turbamenti non li comprende affatto, anzi ne nega l'esigenza!
che io sarei stata così disposta a capire la sua voglia di giocare che avrei potuto farlo con lui, altro che mamma sanzionatrice!!!


----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2013)

alice ha detto:


> Sai che c'è?
> che lui i miei turbamenti non li comprende affatto, anzi ne nega l'esigenza!
> che io sarei stata così disposta a capire la sua voglia di giocare che avrei potuto farlo con lui, altro che mamma sanzionatrice!!!


Questo dimostra che lui non è disposto ad aprirsi con te. Tu ti saresti divertita, era lui a non riuscire a uscire da uno schema nel rapporto con te. Forse la resistenza che dimostra ancora ora a confidarsi con te può essere un segno che lui considera quel suo rapportarsi giocoso un modo fuori da quel che riesce a essere con te. E' tutto da chiarire. Oppure da rimuovere e dimenticare. Tu cosa vuoi?


----------



## JON (4 Maggio 2013)

alice ha detto:


> Hai ragione! Ma lui è un muro! E anche la ricostruzione va fatta in due!
> Sminuisce l'accaduto a tal punto che comincio a pensare che sto diventando pazza io!


Non sei pazza, è tuttavia un ruolo il tuo che, anche se può sembrare incontrollato, tiene lui sull'altolà e gli ricorda che le sue azioni hanno delle conseguenze. Il problema è che questra fase non durerà poco.

A me ha colpito il fatto che tu abbia notato che lui sembra cercare tra la gente. forse quello che cerca non lo sa nemmeno lui ma concordo con Sbriciolata riguardo quel bisogno di risentirsi in gioco. Il fatto è che lui non è nella fase di quello che ha compreso di aver fatto una sciocchezza è che ora ha le sue motivazioni per tornare sui suoi passi.

L'imbarazzo e la vergogna nei tuoi confronti non sono sufficienti a farlo ravvedere. C'è troppa confidenza tra voi. Quello che potrebbe smuoverlo potrebbe essere la delusione ricevuta da quegli stessi stimoli esterni che al momento invece lo esaltano. Paradossalmente la sua strada è li, più che con te. In fondo se cerca altrove il suo allontanamento da te è stato attuato già da parecchio tempo, proprio quando i vostri rapporti e il vostro affiatamento iniziavano a scemare.

Lo hai solo colto con le mani nel sacco, ma non è ravveduto e non lo sarà cosi presto come auspicheresti. Su certe cose bisogna sbatterci il proprio muso.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Non sei pazza, è tuttavia un ruolo il tuo che, anche se può sembrare incontrollato, tiene lui sull'altolà e gli ricorda che le sue azioni hanno delle conseguenze. Il problema è che questra fase non durerà poco.
> 
> A me ha colpito il fatto che tu abbia notato che lui sembra cercare tra la gente. forse quello che cerca non lo sa nemmeno lui ma concordo con Sbriciolata riguardo quel bisogno di risentirsi in gioco. Il fatto è che lui non è nella fase di quello che ha compreso di aver fatto una sciocchezza è che ora ha le sue motivazioni per tornare sui suoi passi.
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo. Sei stato più "brutale" di me.


----------



## JON (4 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. Sei stato più "*brutale*" di me.


Non imparerò mai ha saper dire le cose in modo diverso. Ammetto di averci provato. Spero Alice non mi percepisca così.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Maggio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Non imparerò mai ha saper dire le cose in modo diverso. Ammetto di averci provato. Spero Alice non mi percepisca così.


Ho usato le virgolette. Non sei stato brutale, solo chiaro.


----------



## alice (5 Maggio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Non sei pazza, è tuttavia un ruolo il tuo che, anche se può sembrare incontrollato, tiene lui sull'altolà e gli ricorda che le sue azioni hanno delle conseguenze. Il problema è che questra fase non durerà poco.
> 
> A me ha colpito il fatto che tu abbia notato che lui sembra cercare tra la gente. forse quello che cerca non lo sa nemmeno lui ma concordo con Sbriciolata riguardo quel bisogno di risentirsi in gioco. Il fatto è che lui non è nella fase di quello che ha compreso di aver fatto una sciocchezza è che ora ha le sue motivazioni per tornare sui suoi passi.
> 
> ...


Concordo pienamente e ti ringrazio, ma allora come lo scuoto?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Maggio 2013)

alice ha detto:


> Concordo pienamente e ti ringrazio, ma allora come lo scuoto?


Se posso essere brutale  anch'io, non credo che si possa fare molto. Puoi provare a sorprenderlo mostrandoti tu diversa da come sei sempre stata con lui. Non intendo giochetti idioti di autoreggenti o di contattarlo con una falsa identità, intendo con il fargli confidenze di parti di te che non gli hai mai rivelato interamente.


----------



## alice (5 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se posso essere brutale  anch'io, non credo che si possa fare molto. Puoi provare a sorprenderlo mostrandoti tu diversa da come sei sempre stata con lui. Non intendo giochetti idioti di autoreggenti o di contattarlo con una falsa identità, intendo con il fargli confidenze di parti di te che non gli hai mai rivelato interamente.


E allora credo di essere nella merda!
Sono 20 anni che sto con mio marito, e prima di lui solo una storia importante. Mi ha conosciuta che avevo 19 anni. Cosa potrei raccontargli di me, che già non sa! 
Direte che noia!!!! Ma sono sempre stata fedele, mai una sbandata, mai un cedimento! 
Giochi e giochini da autoreggente ne abbiamo fatti, sessualmente abbiamo sempre avuto una buona intesa!
Ammetto di aver ritirato fuori la gnocca che in me si era un po' assopita, ma più per me stessa che per la paura di perderlo perchè inebriato dal profumo di altra gonna. 
Cosa devo fare, proporgli uno scambio di coppia? Pagare una puttana per fargli capire che in fondo in fondo valgo più io?


----------



## tesla (5 Maggio 2013)

trovo un po' squallida la singolar tenzone ingaggiata a suon di trasgressioni, devo dirlo.
non perchè tu lo voglia fare sia chiaro, ma sarebbe squallido se lo pensassi.


ora, devo fare una premessa: spesso guardandomi attorno sulle passeggiate vedo delle coppie composte da barilardi, in cui lei o lui o entrambi, sono evidentemente sfatti e privi della minima fascinazione.
mi domando se, in quel caso, l'altro partner sia legittimato a tradire il budrillo al suo fianco visto che, nell'evidenza dei fatti, colei/colui che ha sposato nel corso degli anni è deflagrato in condizioni di forma fisica intollerabili.

questo era un pensiero a parte, che non so dove collocare. un ragionamento random, in libertà.

detto questo, io non ingaggerei una battaglia con questa tipa, almeno non la ingaggerei sul piano del fascino e delle riconquista con fascinazioni sessuali. diciamo che non mi abbasserei a riconquistare un partner fedigrafo facendo la porcona.
potrei picchiarlo, questo si, ma è un altro discorso :mexican:
cercherei di fargli scegliere me, perchè è me che ama ed è con me che sta bene.
non perchè sono un'estasi sessuale. mi sembra riduttivo, tipo "sono il tuo buco preferito", scusa la volgarità


----------



## Brunetta (5 Maggio 2013)

alice ha detto:


> E allora credo di essere nella merda!
> Sono 20 anni che sto con mio marito, e prima di lui solo una storia importante. Mi ha conosciuta che avevo 19 anni. Cosa potrei raccontargli di me, che già non sa!
> Direte che noia!!!! Ma sono sempre stata fedele, mai una sbandata, mai un cedimento!
> Giochi e giochini da autoreggente ne abbiamo fatti, sessualmente abbiamo sempre avuto una buona intesa!
> ...


 non mi immaginavo nessuna fesseria del genere. Proponevo di tentare di approfondire gli aspetti sentimentali. Sei certa che lui conosca davvero quel che tu credi di aver comunicato in venti anni?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Maggio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> trovo un po' squallida la singolar tenzone ingaggiata a suon di trasgressioni, devo dirlo.
> non perchè tu lo voglia fare sia chiaro, ma sarebbe squallido se lo pensassi.
> 
> 
> ...


Concordo. A parte l'osservazione sui barilardi (dove l'hai scovata questa definizione?!) perché i gusti non sono tutti uguali e c'è chi (meno superficiale di me e te) li apprezza oppure ha un rapporto basato su altro.


----------



## tesla (5 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo. A parte l'osservazione sui barilardi (dove l'hai scovata questa definizione?!) perché i gusti non sono tutti uguali e c'è chi (meno superficiale di me e te) li apprezza oppure ha un rapporto basato su altro.


Barilardo© è un neologismo che ho creato sul momento :mexican:

il problema è la frase dopo che ho quotato:

"i gusti non sono tutti uguali e c'è chi (meno superficiale di me e te) li apprezza oppure ha un rapporto basato su altro"


c'è un casino di gente che i gusti li basa proprio sul apparenza e su quello che si trova davanti in termini morfologici.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Maggio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> Barilardo© è un neologismo che ho creato sul momento :mexican:
> 
> il problema è la frase dopo che ho quotato:
> 
> ...


Scusa, ho letto superficialmente. Concordo su tutto (come sempre) anch'io propenderei per una ginocchiata nelle parti basse :carneval:


----------



## devastata (5 Maggio 2013)

alice ha detto:


> Ringrazio tutti voi per i punti di riflessione che mi offrite!
> Il punto è che il barattolo di marmellata è stato solo scoperchiato e ha emanato un intenso e invitante profumo. Le *mani non le hanno sporcate perchè non hanno avuto il tempo*. Ma cosa sarebbe successo se non li avessi scoperti?
> Quello che mi manda in bestia è che chattava mentre io lavoravo o cucinavo per la famiglia o lavavo i piatti! Questo è orrendo e molto offensivo per una donna che gli è stata vicino per 20 anni, sempre fedele e piena di fiducia!
> Per cui lui è stato scorrettissimo, senza alcun dubbio!
> ...


Benvenuta Alice, ne sei certa o ti fidi di lui?

Anche mio marito ha negato fino all'impossibile il suo tradimento. Io ero sorda e cieca, ancora non mi do una spiegazione per avergli creduto 'troppo' e 'troppo a lungo'. Più di 30anni di matrimonio.

Ti auguro sia vero si sia trattato solo di uno sfogo virtuale, quel 'sonnifero' non lo digerirei proprio,  leggendo ho sofferto come fosse diretto a me dall'ex di mio marito, dovevi aspettare almeno qualche minuto, io però ho fatto di peggio, ho chiuso gli occhi davanti a 3 msg chiarissimi della sua ex-amante, e creduto alle  bugie infinite  di lui su quella 'strana ragazzina'.

Un modo per scoprire tanto ci sarebbe, recuperare tutti i msg del cellulare, ma si rischia di soffrire molto. Ci penso da sei mesi.


----------



## tesla (5 Maggio 2013)

lascia perdere devastata, ci sono infamie che è meglio lasciare coperte.
ma agire cosa se ci fossero, per non essere nè sordi nè ciechi, nè cornuti nè mazziati.
c'è un limite oltre il quale non si deve soffrire, per la propria salute mentale.


----------



## devastata (5 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però in chat comunicava



Mi ricorda qualcuno che credevo di conoscere molto bene e che per certe descrizioni somiglia in parte al marito di Alice, e meno male che il mio non usa internet, altrimenti avrei scoperto un harem.


----------



## devastata (5 Maggio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> lascia perdere devastata, ci sono infamie che è meglio lasciare coperte.
> ma agire cosa se ci fossero, per non essere nè sordi nè ciechi, nè cornuti nè mazziati.
> c'è un limite oltre il quale non si deve soffrire, *per la propria salute mentale*.



Sei sempre saggia, spero di riuscire a seguire il tuo consiglio.


----------



## JON (5 Maggio 2013)

alice ha detto:


> Concordo pienamente e ti ringrazio, ma allora* come lo scuoto*?


Con un po' di strizza? Penso sia l'unica via praticabile per quanto tu possa contribuire.

Il nostro, tuo marito, forse non ha bene in mente che ormai, a carte scoperte, questo è un gioco che non può mantenere. In sostanza il problema è suo, per quanto le tue capacità di comprensione possano tenerlo tranquillo al suo posto, in realtà deve capire che ormai è giunto ad un importante bivio. Che abbia consumato o meno poco importa. La scelta è una responsabilità che non può rifuggire ora che sei al corrente di tutto. Credo dovrai minacciarlo per smuoverlo, così, tanto per capire l'ordine delle sue priorità.


----------



## tesla (5 Maggio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Sei sempre saggia, spero di riuscire a seguire il tuo consiglio.


pensa solo che dove sprofondi non sei sicura di risalire.
adesso è già dura ma bisogna sempre dosare le proprie forze; non è necessario sapere tutto, parola per parola.
la curiosità o il senso di giustizia per  quello che ci è dovuto, ha un prezzo enorme.


----------



## alice (6 Maggio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Benvenuta Alice, ne sei certa o ti fidi di lui?
> 
> Anche mio marito ha negato fino all'impossibile il suo tradimento. Io ero sorda e cieca, ancora non mi do una spiegazione per avergli creduto 'troppo' e 'troppo a lungo'. Più di 30anni di matrimonio.
> 
> ...


Ciao Devastata,
ne sono certa fino ad un certo punto. Lui dice che erano compagni di liceo, quindi forse un amore di quei tempi! Quando io ho scoperto la chattata eravamo in una città molto distante per lavoro! Quindi impossibile la frequentazione di persona, anche se sospetto videochat!
Da due mesi siamo nella stessa città e per me è stata molto dura! 
Ma il punto per me non è vicini o lontani, consumato o meno.
Io vivo come un tradimento comunque anche solo il chattare di nascosto, l'inganno dietro a questo...si è sempre lamentato che mi addormentavo, e improvvisamente comincia a consigliarmi di andare a letto presto...di notte mi sveglio e lui chiude di colpo il pc...diventa insofferente e scontroso con me e il bambino...il tutto nel giro di 30gg.
Io invece voglio sapere tutto, leggere anche ogni singola virgola perchè quello che gli ho visto fare mi rimanda un altro uomo e voglio capire!


----------



## lothar57 (6 Maggio 2013)

alice ha detto:


> Ciao Devastata,
> ne sono certa fino ad un certo punto. Lui dice che erano compagni di liceo, quindi forse un amore di quei tempi! Quando io ho scoperto la chattata eravamo in una città molto distante per lavoro! Quindi impossibile la frequentazione di persona, anche se sospetto videochat!
> Da due mesi siamo nella stessa città e per me è stata molto dura!
> Ma il punto per me non è vicini o lontani, consumato o meno.
> ...



Ciao Alice...se ti ho gia'risposto perdonami,noi ultra cinquantenni perdiamo la memoria..:smile:..oltre a diventare inspiegabilmente,cacciatori di''fagiane''...io faccio esattamente come tuo marito.cambia che con il cavolo che chatto alla notte da casa,e che forse sono ad uno stato piu'avanzato.dal momento che sono andato piu'in la'..del virtuale.
E anch'io come presumo tuo marito,non ho  il minimo motivo per farlò.E il guaio e'che mica me ne basta una..


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Alice...se ti ho gia'risposto perdonami,noi ultra cinquantenni perdiamo la memoria..:smile:..oltre a diventare inspiegabilmente,cacciatori di''fagiane''...io faccio esattamente come tuo marito.cambia che con il cavolo che chatto alla notte da casa,e che forse sono ad uno stato piu'avanzato.dal momento che sono andato piu'in la'..del virtuale.
> E anch'io come presumo tuo marito,non ho  il minimo motivo per farlò.E il guaio e'che mica me ne basta una..


Comincio a chiedermi qual è il senso delle tue risposte. Vuoi togliere dubbi a chi scrive? Vuoi avere conferma che non sei l'unico? Vuoi vedere quali errori hanno commesso altri per essere certo di non commetterli? Vuoi confrontarti per calcolare se collezioni più fagiane tu? Ti tocchi?


----------



## alice (6 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Alice...se ti ho gia'risposto perdonami,noi ultra cinquantenni perdiamo la memoria..:smile:..oltre a diventare inspiegabilmente,cacciatori di''fagiane''...io faccio esattamente come tuo marito.cambia che con il cavolo che chatto alla notte da casa,e che forse sono ad uno stato piu'avanzato.dal momento che sono andato piu'in la'..del virtuale.
> E anch'io come presumo tuo marito,non ho  il minimo motivo per farlò.E il guaio e'che mica me ne basta una..


Ciao Lothar, 
dici che non hai motivo per farlo e allora perchè lo fai?
Quali sono i brividi e le emozioni che la donna che vi sta accanto da una vita e, almeno nel mio caso, disponibile a tutto, non vi da?
No, dimmelo, che mi interessa!


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Maggio 2013)

alice ha detto:


> Ciao Lothar,
> dici che non hai motivo per farlo e allora perchè lo fai?
> Quali sono i brividi e le emozioni che la donna che vi sta accanto da una vita e, almeno nel mio caso,* disponibile *a tutto, non vi da?
> No, dimmelo, che mi interessa!


...


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2013)

alice ha detto:


> Ciao Lothar,
> dici che non hai motivo per farlo e allora perchè lo fai?
> Quali sono i brividi e le emozioni che la donna che vi sta accanto da una vita e, almeno nel mio caso, disponibile a tutto, non vi da?
> No, dimmelo, che mi interessa!


Tu usi gli stessi vestiti di 10 anni fa? Perché compri una maglia nuova quando ne hai decine che ti stanno bene e adatte a tutte le occasioni?


----------



## Diletta (6 Maggio 2013)

alice ha detto:


> Ciao Devastata,
> ne sono certa fino ad un certo punto. Lui dice che erano compagni di liceo, quindi forse un amore di quei tempi! Quando io ho scoperto la chattata eravamo in una città molto distante per lavoro! Quindi impossibile la frequentazione di persona, anche se sospetto videochat!
> Da due mesi siamo nella stessa città e per me è stata molto dura!
> Ma il punto per me non è vicini o lontani, consumato o meno.
> ...



Fai bene a voler capire, anche se, ti assicuro, è molto più semplice di quello che pensi.
La chiave di lettura è tutta nella prima frase di apertura del tuo 3d: 
dopo venti anni insieme...
Ecco, dopo tutto questo tempo vissuto insieme è molto facile che ci sia un ritorno al mondo giocoso della giovinezza e questo sia per gli uomini che per le donne, un desiderio di distrarsi in quel modo.
E purtroppo, non c'entra proprio nulla il fatto che tu sia bella e disponibile perché sei sempre la stessa.
Il richiamo della "novità" è irresistibile e te l'ha spiegato così bene Brunetta con la sua metafora.

Sai cosa mi disse mio marito al rigurardo?
Che se anche fossi stata Miss Mondo non sarebbe cambiato nulla nella fase in cui era di capriccio ormonale.
Sono appunto fasi, parentesi, poi passano.
La fregatura (soprattutto per loro però) è che si fanno beccare i mentecatti! Se così non fosse non ce ne accorgeremmo neanche.  
Ho detto per loro perché io non vorrei mai e poi mai tornare indietro al tempo dell'oblìo: io voglio sapere chi ho accanto a me nel letto e voglio che da ora in poi sia limpido con me.
E gli ho dato la possibilità di dimostrarmelo.
Se mi delude ancora...kaputt, è la fine della nostra bella storia.   

Quanto a te: è ovvio che doveva chattare di nascosto, era il suo giardino segreto, il suo sfogo emotivo che fa presto a diventare ossessivo, perché la chat prende molto. 
Era insofferente perché tu, in quei momenti, eri di intralcio per il suo giochino. 
Ma di giochino si tratta, non dimenticarlo mai e pensa alle relazioni in cui c'è invece un innamoramento...lì sì che si sfasciano le famiglie. 
Non sprecare lacrime per un non-accaduto, per un fatto che non ha distrutto niente, anche in caso di scappatella mordi e fuggi.
E comunque benvenuta nel mondo dei disillusi...siamo talmente in tanti che troverai poco posto...:smile:


----------



## lothar57 (6 Maggio 2013)

alice ha detto:


> Ciao Lothar,
> dici che non hai motivo per farlo e allora perchè lo fai?
> Quali sono i brividi e le emozioni che la donna che vi sta accanto da una vita e, almeno nel mio caso, disponibile a tutto, non vi da?
> No, dimmelo, che mi interessa!



Ciao Alice..ti sei mai chiesta perche'il gatto uccida, e poi quasi mai mangi i volatili??io che sono esperto dei felini,ti rispondo lo fa'perche'si diverte.Punto.Lo stesso faccio io...e debbo confessare che mia moglie fa come..da tutto.
Ma dopo oltre 20 anni assieme,servono nuovi stimoli..e rincorrerne altre fa pulsare.Molto.specie se l'eta e'diversissima.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu usi gli stessi vestiti di 10 anni fa? Perché compri una maglia nuova quando ne hai decine che ti stanno bene e adatte a tutte le occasioni?





lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Alice..ti sei mai chiesta perche'il gatto uccida, e poi quasi mai mangi i volatili??io che sono esperto dei felini,ti rispondo lo fa'perche'si diverte.Punto.Lo stesso faccio io...e debbo confessare che mia moglie fa come..da tutto.
> Ma dopo oltre 20 anni assieme,servono nuovi stimoli..e rincorrerne altre fa pulsare.Molto.specie se l'età è diversissima.


 A volte si hanno anche vestiti firmati a casa e si comprano magliettucce da poco al marcato.


----------



## alice (6 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu usi gli stessi vestiti di 10 anni fa? Perché compri una maglia nuova quando ne hai decine che ti stanno bene e adatte a tutte le occasioni?


Si io ho capi a cui sono affezionata che hanno anche più di dieci anni. 
Li tengo con cura e quando ancora li indosso mi sento bene, benissimo!
Mi danno sicurezza!
La mia storia con mio marito era così per me! Ecco perchè mi sento così ferita!


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2013)

alice ha detto:


> Si io ho capi a cui sono affezionata che hanno anche più di dieci anni.
> Li tengo con cura e quando ancora li indosso mi sento bene, benissimo!
> Mi danno sicurezza!
> La mia storia con mio marito era così per me! Ecco perchè mi sento così ferita!


Ma ne compri di nuovi, no? Lui mica voleva buttare il maglione di cachemire.


----------



## JON (6 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma ne compri di nuovi, no? Lui mica voleva buttare il maglione di cachemire.


Si, ma mi pare  il caso di ricordargli che quel maglione è sempre li e andrebbe indossato.


----------



## lothar57 (6 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A volte si hanno anche vestiti firmati a casa e si comprano magliettucce da poco al marcato.


vero....va anche detto che non si possono paragonare una donna di 54 anni sposata con figli..a 29 enne single,in piu'fuori sede..:smile:


----------



## tesla (6 Maggio 2013)

vale per tutti, e speriamo che ci siano dei personal trainer che fanno il loro dovere


----------



## alice (6 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vero....va anche detto che non si possono paragonare una donna di 54 anni sposata con figli..a 29 enne single,in piu'fuori sede..:smile:


E ancora più incredula... Io ho 40 anni, mio marito 48 e lei uguale!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Alice..ti sei mai chiesta perche'il gatto uccida, e poi quasi mai mangi i volatili??io che sono esperto dei felini,ti rispondo lo fa'perche'si diverte.Punto.Lo stesso faccio io...e debbo confessare che mia moglie fa come..da tutto.
> Ma dopo oltre 20 anni assieme,servono nuovi stimoli..e rincorrerne altre fa pulsare.Molto.specie se l'eta e'diversissima.


Ciao :smile:quindi saresti assolutamente accondiscendente a un comportamento similare di tua moglie, giusto?:smile:


----------



## lothar57 (6 Maggio 2013)

alice ha detto:


> E ancora più incredula... Io ho 40 anni, mio marito 48 e lei uguale!!!


aspe...intanto che filavo con quella..mi sono visto qualche volta con tipa di 58anni..e ti sorprendero'dicendoti,che se potessi fare cambio lo farei....la''matura''era,anzi e'perche'a ancora la sento..favolosa..


----------



## lothar57 (6 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao :smile:quindi saresti assolutamente accondiscendente a un comportamento similare di tua moglie, giusto?:smile:


Sotto questo punto sn str......ad esempio ieri al mare,me la sono''presa''perche'guardava un tipo....dicendo pero'quello me lo farei...ahahahahh....sono sotto tiro Fiamma....


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sotto questo punto sn str......ad esempio ieri al mare,me la sono''presa''perche'guardava un tipo....dicendo pero'quello me lo farei...ahahahahh....sono sotto tiro Fiamma....


Mah finchè te lo dice secondo me non ha intenzione di farsi nessuno


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mah finchè te lo dice secondo me non ha intenzione di farsi nessuno


Ma del tizio in palestra non gli parla


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma del tizio in palestra non gli parla


ahi ahi ahi c'è un tipo in palestra????? lotharuccio ma chi è ...lo conosci???


----------



## Denise59 (9 Maggio 2013)

anche io mi trovo nella tua situazione. Scoperto sms e messaggi su facebook dicendo che è un'amica incontrata al parco con il cane. Ti capisco per come ti senti perchè anche per me è stato uno shock! E' vero che con gli anni io 27 di matrimonio forse il rapporto tra moglie e marito è meno stimolante e  gli uomini sono più propensi agli stimoli esterni figurati il mio con una 23 enne! Ma se la cosa si scopre per noi donne è la fine! A me è come se sia crollato un palazzo! Non lo credo più! Immagino tutte altre cose di quello che lui mi dice! Bugie, bugie, bugie e bugie! Voglia di vendetta e odio! E farli provare il dolore che si prova! Anzi vi chiedo come fare a vendicarmi?


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2013)

Denise59 ha detto:


> anche io mi trovo nella tua situazione. Scoperto sms e messaggi su facebook dicendo che è un'amica incontrata al parco con il cane. Ti capisco per come ti senti perchè anche per me è stato uno shock! E' vero che con gli anni io 27 di matrimonio forse il rapporto tra moglie e marito è meno stimolante e  gli uomini sono più propensi agli stimoli esterni figurati il mio con una 23 enne! Ma se la cosa si scopre per noi donne è la fine! A me è come se sia crollato un palazzo! Non lo credo più! Immagino tutte altre cose di quello che lui mi dice! Bugie, bugie, bugie e bugie! Voglia di vendetta e odio! E farli provare il dolore che si prova! Anzi vi chiedo come fare a vendicarmi?


Invece di mandare lui a spasso con il cane...
Di a lui
ora tu stai a casa che ci vado io al parco con il cane...


----------



## alice (10 Maggio 2013)

Denise59 ha detto:


> anche io mi trovo nella tua situazione. Scoperto sms e messaggi su facebook dicendo che è un'amica incontrata al parco con il cane. Ti capisco per come ti senti perchè anche per me è stato uno shock! E' vero che con gli anni io 27 di matrimonio forse il rapporto tra moglie e marito è meno stimolante e  gli uomini sono più propensi agli stimoli esterni figurati il mio con una 23 enne! Ma se la cosa si scopre per noi donne è la fine! A me è come se sia crollato un palazzo! Non lo credo più! Immagino tutte altre cose di quello che lui mi dice! Bugie, bugie, bugie e bugie! Voglia di vendetta e odio! E farli provare il dolore che si prova! Anzi vi chiedo come fare a vendicarmi?


Ciao Denise!
Perchè senti il bisogno di vendicarti? Te lo chiedo per confrontarci su questa esigenza che anche io sento di avere! 
Ora ho altre priorità per la testa e credo di essere ancora troppo scossa! 
Ma lo faró verso entrambi! Anche dovessero passare anni!


----------



## passerino (10 Maggio 2013)

alice ha detto:


> Ciao Denise!
> Perchè senti il bisogno di vendicarti? Te lo chiedo per confrontarci su questa esigenza che anche io sento di avere!
> Ora ho altre priorità per la testa e credo di essere ancora troppo scossa!
> Ma lo faró verso entrambi! Anche dovessero passare anni!


vendicarsi nn serve a nulla... lascia ancora più amarezza... almeno secondo me...


----------



## lothar57 (10 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> vendicarsi nn serve a nulla... lascia ancora più amarezza... almeno secondo me...



ciao tosco...

be'per me non si deve preoccupare,se l'altra ha 23 anni e lui 50..non ci sono rischi di eccessiva infatuazione.


----------



## passerino (10 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao tosco...
> 
> be'per me non si deve preoccupare,se l'altra ha 23 anni e lui 50..non ci sono rischi di eccessiva infatuazione.


ciao lothar... effettivamente nn ce ne sono.... a 23 anni le donne come gli uomini stanno ancora scoprendo il mondo... nn ci sono pericoli che si fermino... il rischio è con le ultratrentenni che hanno l'orologio in scadenza... ci sono quelle che vogliono fare i passi per forza... poi ti raccontero una cosa che mi è capitata


----------



## lothar57 (10 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> ciao lothar... effettivamente nn ce ne sono.... a 23 anni le donne come gli uomini stanno ancora scoprendo il mondo... nn ci sono pericoli che si fermino... il rischio è con le ultratrentenni che hanno l'orologio in scadenza... ci sono quelle che vogliono fare i passi per forza... poi ti raccontero una cosa che mi è capitata



Ciao Pass...infatti...io il''rischio''l'ho corso con una di 58anni:smile:...meno male che abbiamo lasciato perdere..
ma con questa no...ovvio ci vogliamo bene..ma finisce li.

mi racconti,se vuoi..in mp??

salutami la maremma maiala


----------



## Diletta (10 Maggio 2013)

alice ha detto:


> Ciao Denise!
> Perchè senti il bisogno di vendicarti? Te lo chiedo per confrontarci su questa esigenza che anche io sento di avere!
> Ora ho altre priorità per la testa e credo di essere ancora troppo scossa!
> *Ma lo faró verso entrambi! Anche dovessero passare anni![*/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## lunaiena (10 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> ciao lothar... effettivamente nn ce ne sono.... a 23 anni le donne come gli uomini stanno ancora scoprendo il mondo... nn ci sono pericoli che si fermino... *il rischio è con le ultratrentenni che hanno l'orologio in scadenza... *ci sono quelle che vogliono fare i passi per forza... poi ti raccontero una cosa che mi è capitata


spiega meglio questa cretinata?


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> ciao lothar... effettivamente nn ce ne sono.... a 23 anni le donne come gli uomini stanno ancora scoprendo il mondo... nn ci sono pericoli che si fermino... *il rischio è con le ultratrentenni che hanno l'orologio in scadenza*... ci sono quelle che vogliono fare i passi per forza... poi ti raccontero una cosa che mi è capitata


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Ho sentito dire la stessa cosa 10 minuti da con un amico
E purtroppo in molti casi è vero e mi rendo conto che questa cosa vi spaventa molto


----------



## passerino (10 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Pass...infatti...io il''rischio''l'ho corso con una di 58anni:smile:...meno male che abbiamo lasciato perdere..
> ma con questa no...ovvio ci vogliamo bene..ma finisce li.
> 
> mi racconti,se vuoi..in mp??
> ...


certo lothar la saluto in continuazione... per nn dire di peggio di solito... ma a volte ci capita anche qualche santo.... senti te la racconto perche nn mi è veramente chiara... la cosa intendo.. ma a qs punto tanto ormai ho tt il tempo che voglio.... è quel famoso treno al quale nn mi sono attaccato.... se ne è andato senza lasciare traccia... poi ogni tanto si fa viva con una cazzata madornale...appena la chiaccherata si fa più intima mi tira fuori una storia mai chiara e per altre due settimane nulla... per i particolari poi ti racconto in mp


----------



## passerino (10 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Ho sentito dire la stessa cosa 10 minuti da con un amico
> E purtroppo in molti casi è vero e mi rendo conto che questa cosa vi spaventa molto


farfalla ti assicuro che certi comportamenti fanno proprio paura....almeno a me


----------



## lunaiena (10 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Ho sentito dire la stessa cosa 10 minuti da con un amico
> E purtroppo in molti casi è vero e mi rendo conto che questa cosa vi spaventa molto


spiega perchè proprio non capisco questa cosa


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> farfalla ti assicuro che certi comportamenti fanno proprio paura....almeno a me


Ma io sono assolutamente d'accordo con te


----------



## passerino (10 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io sono assolutamente d'accordo con te


:smile::smile::smile: il dramma è che quando uno ha freddo davvero si mette la prima cosa che capita rischiando di sembrare un pagliaccio.....


----------



## lunaiena (10 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Invece di mandare lui a spasso con il cane...
> Di a lui
> ora tu stai a casa che ci vado io al parco con il cane...



o magari : vado io dal porco col cane:rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (10 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> farfalla ti assicuro che certi comportamenti fanno proprio paura....almeno a me



spigare per favore?


----------



## passerino (10 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> spiega perchè proprio non capisco questa cosa


ma la mia o quella di farfalla? scusate nn mi prendete per mongolo ma son qua da poco e ancora nn capisco bene le dinamiche
allora: relazione quotidiana di botto finita senza sapere il motivo.... dopo tre mesi molla il marito e dopo una settimana sta con un altro.... improvvisamente dice che nn è mai stata così felice e che certe cose vengono da se... poi si rifa viva dicendo che ha cambiato la macchina... che fa di qua va di la... ora uno cosa deve pensare?


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> :smile::smile::smile: il dramma è che quando uno ha freddo davvero si mette la prima cosa che capita rischiando di sembrare un pagliaccio.....


Se ho capito bene:
quotone
:up:


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> ma la mia o quella di farfalla? scusate nn mi prendete per mongolo ma son qua da poco e ancora nn capisco bene le dinamiche


SEcondo me io e te la pensiamo allo stesso modo
Dai spiega tu :smile:


----------



## lunaiena (10 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> ma la mia o quella di farfalla? scusate nn mi prendete per mongolo ma son qua da poco e ancora nn capisco bene le dinamiche





la tua frase:*il rischio è con le ultratrentenni che hanno l'orologio in scadenza...*
che poi è quella che ha quotato Farfalla ...
non capisco in che senso...


----------



## passerino (10 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> la tua frase:*il rischio è con le ultratrentenni che hanno l'orologio in scadenza...*
> che poi è quella che ha quotato Farfalla ...
> non capisco in che senso...


alcune... ma solo alcune femmine hanno il comportamento tipico di chi si guarda attorno per cercare di migliorare la propria vita... fregandosene altamente di chi hanno accanto che, hanno gia deciso di lasciare, ma fino a che nn trovano il sostituto continuano a tenerlo li come un cappone e lui ignaro del fatto che ha le ore contate si sente anche dire cose di disprezzo sul carattere... cose che prima apprezzavano....


----------



## lunaiena (10 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> alcune... ma solo alcune femmine hanno il comportamento tipico di chi si guarda attorno per cercare di migliorare la propria vita... fregandosene altamente di chi hanno accanto che, hanno gia deciso di lasciare, ma fino a che nn trovano il sostituto continuano a tenerlo li come un cappone e lui ignaro del fatto che ha le ore contate si sente anche dire cose di disprezzo sul carattere... cose che prima apprezzavano....



Ho capito ...


----------



## passerino (10 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ho capito ...


era così che intendevi farfallina?


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> era così che intendevi farfallina?


No.
In realtà pensavo alle ultratrenni, magari più vicine ai 40, che iniziano relazione nuove con una sola idea in testa, quella di trovare uno con cui avere un figlio prima che l'orologio biologico dica stop
E vedo parecchi uomini scappare davanti a questa "ossessione" e sinceramente non do loro tutti i torti


----------



## passerino (10 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No.
> In realtà pensavo alle ultratrenni, magari più vicine ai 40, che iniziano relazione nuove con una sola idea in testa, quella di trovare uno con cui avere un figlio prima che l'orologio biologico dica stop
> E vedo parecchi uomini scappare davanti a questa "ossessione" e sinceramente non do loro tutti i torti


era anche quello... sottinteso penso... penso che una donna faccia più fatica a rimanere sola... sono poche le donne temerarie... o almeno tra quelle che frequento... mi sono sempre chiesto come si fa ad intraprendere una storia mentre ancora sta bruciando la precedente.... io nn ci sono mai riuscito.... ma le ho sempre ammirate....


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> era anche quello... sottinteso penso... penso che una donna faccia più fatica a rimanere sola... sono poche le donne temerarie... o almeno tra quelle che frequento... mi sono sempre chiesto come si fa ad intraprendere una storia mentre ancora sta bruciando la precedente.... io nn ci sono mai riuscito.... *ma le ho sempre ammirate..*..


Perchè?
 Io ammiro quelle che sanno stare anche sole.


----------



## passerino (10 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè?
> Io ammiro quelle che sanno stare anche sole.


no no scusa mi sono malespresso.... non dico di nn ammirare le temerarie anzi..... ne ho un paio di amiche veramente toste... dico che ammiro il fatto di saper voltare pagina in fretta.... tipico del sesso femmina.... io tra una storia ed un altra ho dovuto sempre fare in ordine... leccarmi le ferite, leccarmi le ferite, leccarmi le ferite.... far finta di essere felice... cercare di essere felice... essere felice... avere tante storie.... sceglierne una farmi voler bene... etc etc... passavano mesi a volte anni...


----------



## lothar57 (10 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> ciao lothar... effettivamente nn ce ne sono.... a 23 anni le donne come gli uomini stanno ancora scoprendo il mondo... nn ci sono pericoli che si fermino... il rischio è con le ultratrentenni che hanno l'orologio in scadenza... ci sono quelle che vogliono fare i passi per forza... poi ti raccontero una cosa che mi è capitata


infatti amico io le ultratrentenni se sono single..giro alla larga....poi si innamorano e rompono le palle...invece sotto i 30..fanno tanti cuoricini e tvb..ma alla fine,fanno i cassi loro..........


----------



## Ultimo (10 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> no no scusa mi sono malespresso.... non dico di nn ammirare le temerarie anzi..... ne ho un paio di amiche veramente toste... dico che ammiro il fatto di saper voltare pagina in fretta.... tipico del sesso femmina.... io tra una storia ed un altra ho dovuto sempre fare in ordine... leccarmi le ferite, leccarmi le ferite, leccarmi le ferite.... far finta di essere felice... cercare di essere felice... essere felice... avere tante storie.... sceglierne una farmi voler bene... etc etc... passavano mesi a volte anni...



Forse è soggettivo e non centra il sesso, che la donna abbia la capacità di essere più decisa forse si, forse.


----------



## passerino (10 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> infatti amico io le ultratrentenni se sono single..giro alla larga....poi si innamorano e rompono le palle...invece sotto i 30..fanno tanti cuoricini e tvb..ma alla fine,fanno i cassi loro..........


lothar mi sa che te sei un pozzo di informazioni utili... bisogna che ti ascolti spesso... :mrgreen:


----------



## passerino (10 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> infatti amico io le ultratrentenni se sono single..giro alla larga....poi si innamorano e rompono le palle...invece sotto i 30..fanno tanti cuoricini e tvb..ma alla fine,fanno i cassi loro..........


comunque lothar quella di cui ti raccontavo nn era single.... era anche sposata... era o è nn ho ancora capito


----------



## Minerva (10 Maggio 2013)

ma questo non lo devi chiedere di certo solo alle  donne....quanti uomini sono in queste condizioni e anche per loro vale l'incapacità di stare da soli





passerino ha detto:


> era anche quello... sottinteso penso... penso che una donna faccia più fatica a rimanere sola... sono poche le donne temerarie... o almeno tra quelle che frequento... *mi sono sempre chiesto come si fa ad intraprendere una storia mentre ancora sta bruciando la precedente.*... io nn ci sono mai riuscito.... ma le ho sempre ammirate....


----------



## Minerva (10 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No.
> In realtà pensavo alle ultratrenni, magari più vicine ai 40, che iniziano relazione nuove con una sola idea in testa, quella di trovare uno con cui avere un figlio prima che l'orologio biologico dica stop
> *E vedo parecchi uomini scappare davanti a questa "ossessione" e sinceramente non do loro tutti i tort*i


non so se è un'ossessione.di certo se un uomo ama ci fa un pensierino invece di scappare


----------



## alice (10 Maggio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> alice ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ciao Denise!
> ...


----------



## lothar57 (10 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> lothar mi sa che te sei un pozzo di informazioni utili... bisogna che ti ascolti spesso... :mrgreen:



ma va la'...e solo che sono forse piu''maturo''.........


----------



## lothar57 (10 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> comunque lothar quella di cui ti raccontavo nn era single.... era anche sposata... era o è nn ho ancora capito



na Santa Maria Goretti amico..allora vero???ocio si dovrebbe gran troia,ma le maestre si offendono.......


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non so se è un'ossessione.di certo se un uomo ama ci fa un pensierino invece di scappare


Assolutamente si
Se ama e se la storia non è iniziata da un mese


----------



## sienne (10 Maggio 2013)

Ciao alice,

e cancellarsi da fb, non è possibile? 
secondo me, è il minimo ... 
non bisognerebbe neanche chiederlo ... 
lo avrebbe dovuto fare sin dall'inizio. 

vendetta? 
di che tipo? per che cosa?
per fargli capire la portata? 
diglielo intanto ... e vedi come reagisce, semmai ...

sienne


----------



## lunaiena (10 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No.
> In realtà pensavo alle ultratrenni, magari più vicine ai 40, che iniziano relazione nuove con una sola idea in testa, quella di trovare uno con cui avere un figlio prima che l'orologio biologico dica stop
> E vedo parecchi uomini scappare davanti a questa "ossessione" e sinceramente non do loro tutti i torti


scusa ma scappano solo perchè  non intenzionati ad avere figli?


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> scusa ma scappano solo perchè non intenzionati ad avere figli?



Scappano perchè se dopo un mese o due che ti frequento incomincio a parlarti di quanto vorrei un figlio, di quanti seggiolini ci stanno nella tua station wagon, di quanto è grande la tua casa proprio adatta a una famiglia, forse ti senti leggermente pressato


----------



## Minerva (10 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scappano perchè se dopo un mese o due che ti frequento incomincio a parlarti di quanto vorrei un figlio, di quanti seggiolini ci stanno nella tua station wagon, di quanto è grande la tua casa proprio adatta a una famiglia, forse ti senti leggermente pressato


ma ne conosci tante di donne così? francamente io no


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma ne conosci tante di donne così? francamente io no


Non tante, ma qualcuna si.

E ho tanti amici uomini e certi racconti mi lasciano davvero basita


----------



## lunaiena (10 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scappano perchè se dopo un mese o due che ti frequento incomincio a parlarti di quanto vorrei un figlio, di quanti seggiolini ci stanno nella tua station wagon, di quanto è grande la tua casa proprio adatta a una famiglia, forse ti senti leggermente pressato



Un tantino pressato si ...
Ma partendo con il presupposto che una donna adulta verso i quaranta vada a frequantare un uomo adulto e maturo 
con cui puo magari parlare di quello che vorrebbe per un futuro prossimo  che sia una  famigla un figlio o quant'altro 
vedo questo tipo di fuggitivi molto immaturi e di conseguenza per queste donne meglio perderli che trovarli...
Poi magari non ho capito il discorso...


----------



## lunaiena (10 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma ne conosci tante di donne così? francamente io no



io nessuna
anzi conosconsco molti uomini single che dopo i trntacinque vogliono accasarsi a tutti i costi facendo il contrario...


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Un tantino pressato si ...
> Ma partendo con il presupposto che una donna adulta verso i quaranta vada a frequantare un uomo adulto e maturo
> con cui puo magari parlare di quello che vorrebbe per un futuro prossimo che sia una famigla un figlio o quant'altro
> vedo questo tipo di fuggitivi molto immaturi e di conseguenza per queste donne meglio perderli che trovarli...
> Poi magari non ho capito il discorso...


Immaturi se dopo una relazione stabile scappano davanti alla richiesta di un figlio sono d'accordo con te, non erano i casi di cui parlavo io


----------



## lunaiena (10 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Immaturi se dopo una relazione stabile scappano davanti alla richiesta di un figlio sono d'accordo con te, non erano i casi di cui parlavo io


Ok..non ho capito il discorso allora ..


----------



## tesla (10 Maggio 2013)

alice ha detto:


> Ciao Denise!
> Perchè senti il bisogno di vendicarti? Te lo chiedo per confrontarci su questa esigenza che anche io sento di avere!
> Ora ho altre priorità per la testa e credo di essere ancora troppo scossa!
> Ma lo faró verso entrambi! Anche dovessero passare anni!


dopo anni passa la voglia di vendicarsi, che finchè esiste è come una tossina, una spora malefica che avvelena l'organismo.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ok..non ho capito il discorso allora ..


Facevamo semplicemente discorsi diversi:smile:


----------



## Minerva (10 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Un tantino pressato si ...
> Ma partendo con il presupposto che una donna adulta verso i quaranta vada a frequantare un uomo adulto e maturo
> con cui puo magari parlare di quello che vorrebbe per un futuro prossimo  che sia una  famigla un figlio o quant'altro
> vedo questo tipo di fuggitivi molto immaturi e di conseguenza per queste donne meglio perderli che trovarli...
> Poi magari non ho capito il discorso...


io penso che se ho trentotto anni ed incontro un uomo che mi piace e la cosa è reciproca , se entrambi desideriamo dei figli metteremo meno tempo a deciderci rispetto a chi ha vent'anni e giù di lì.
 naturale


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> io penso che se ho trentotto anni ed incontro un uomo che mi piace e la cosa è reciproca , se entrambi desideriamo dei figli metteremo meno tempo a deciderci rispetto a chi ha vent'anni e giù di lì.
> naturale



Certo. Ma penso che a 38 anni quando incontri un uomo prima di pensare a farci un figlio ti concedi il tempo di conoscerlo e capire se è l'uomo giusto con cui farlo.
Sicuramente la maturità richiede meno tempo per prendere questa decisione di quando hai 20 anni.
Il problema è che molte donne vogliono un figlio e quando capiscono che l'orologio biologico corre, con chi fare questo figlio non diventa più così importante, tanto sono concentrate nel loro desiderio di avere un figlio.
Questo è quello che contesto e questo secondo me è quello che fa stare con le orecchie dritte più di un uomo
Lo stesso uomo che fugge, forse se non si sentisse messo con le spalle al muro, e gli fosse dato il tempo di conoscerci e amarci, sarebbe il primo a chiederci di avere un figlio o comunque di avere una relazione progettuale.
io credo che con questa "fregola" qualche donna rischia di perdere quello che avrebbe potuto essere l'uomo giusto


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè?
> Io ammiro quelle che sanno stare anche sole.


 Anche io :up:


----------



## MillePensieri (10 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perchè?
> Io ammiro quelle che sanno stare anche sole.


idem


----------



## Brunetta (10 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> ma la mia o quella di farfalla? scusate *nn mi prendete per mongolo *ma son qua da poco e ancora nn capisco bene le dinamiche
> allora: relazione quotidiana di botto finita senza sapere il motivo.... dopo tre mesi molla il marito e dopo una settimana sta con un altro.... improvvisamente dice che nn è mai stata così felice e che certe cose vengono da se... poi si rifa viva dicendo che ha cambiato la macchina... che fa di qua va di la... ora uno cosa deve pensare?


E' la seconda volta. Forse non ti rendi conto. Spero almeno.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Un tantino pressato si ...
> Ma partendo con il presupposto che una donna adulta verso i quaranta vada a frequentare un uomo adulto e maturo
> con cui puo magari parlare di quello che vorrebbe per un futuro prossimo  che sia una  famigla un figlio o quant'altro
> vedo questo tipo di fuggitivi molto immaturi e di conseguenza per queste donne meglio perderli che trovarli...
> Poi magari non ho capito il discorso...


Io l'ho capito come te e la penso nello stesso modo. Questo 3d è scaduto nella fiera dei luoghi comuni con uomini buoni partiti che devono sfuggire a zitelle allo stremo. Naturalmente con tanto di paura "giustamente" causata da donne che vogliono relazioni stabili viste come api regine alla ricerca del fuco. Per approdare alle donne che non sanno stare sole :nuke:


----------



## Tebe (10 Maggio 2013)

Io non ho mai avuto un orologio biologico ticchettante.

Che culo


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io l'ho capito come te e la penso nello stesso modo. Questo 3d è scaduto nella fiera dei luoghi comuni con uomini buoni partiti che devono sfuggire a zitelle allo stremo. Naturalmente con tanto di paura "giustamente" causata da donne che vogliono relazioni stabili viste come api regine alla ricerca del fuco. Per approdare alle donne che non sanno stare sole :nuke:


Nessuno ha parlato di buoni partiti


----------



## Brunetta (10 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nessuno ha parlato di buoni partiti


Pure cattivi? Pure peggio alle donne è risaputo va bene tutto "basta che respiri".:unhappy:


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pure cattivi? Pure peggio alle donne è risaputo va bene tutto "basta che respiri".:unhappy:


Se vuoi stravolgere quello che dico fai pure.
Io non ho parlato di buoni partiti anche perchè é l'ultima cosa a cui penso quando incontro un uomo
Ho parlato di uomini che potrebbero essere buoni compagni e padri.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pure cattivi? Pure peggio alle donne è risaputo va bene tutto "basta che respiri".:unhappy:


A certe donne come a certi uomini
Non amo le generalizzaZioni, mi basta Diletta per questo


----------



## Minerva (10 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' la seconda volta. Forse non ti rendi conto. Spero almeno.


finalmente un'altra persona che non tollera la malattia come insulto; sinceramente ad oggi ,ogni volta che ho fatto notare la cosa è stato silenzio assoluto.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> A certe donne come a certi uomini
> Non amo le generalizzaZioni, mi basta Diletta per questo


Un po' avete generalizzato. Anzi lui ha generalizzato e tu l'hai sostenuto riferendo un'esperienza parziale che ha portato acqua o un mulino che non mi piace. Posso pure sbagliare io, eh. Magari lo stile mi rende prevenuta.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un po' avete generalizzato. Anzi lui ha generalizzato e tu l'hai sostenuto riferendo un'esperienza parziale che ha portato acqua o un mulino che non mi piace. Posso pure sbagliare io, eh. Magari lo stile mi rende prevenuta.


Esperienza parziale quindi non generale. Due post prima ho espresso solidarietá pee donne che hanno atteggiamenti diversi.
La sensazione mia invece é che spesso non si accetti che una donna in certe critiche fatte da uomini verso le donne si trovi d'accordo con loro


----------



## Brunetta (10 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Esperienza parziale quindi non generale. Due post prima ho espresso solidarietá pee donne che hanno atteggiamenti diversi.
> La sensazione mia invece é che spesso non si accetti che una donna in certe critiche fatte da uomini verso le donne si trovi d'accordo con loro


E' vero. Io sono come dici, però dipende dalla critica e dall'uomo.


----------



## alice (12 Maggio 2013)

Eccoci tornati in quella casa, siamo nel letto dove io dormivo e lui chattava! E chissà quali sogni faceva? Tornare qui ha riacutizzato il dolore. E quel qualcosa che faticosamente si stava ricucendo, si è di nuovo lacerato!
Siamo lontani dal rischio concreto di un contatto con la sua "gentile" interlocutrice", ma lui è stranamente irrequieto...


----------



## Diletta (13 Maggio 2013)

alice ha detto:


> Eccoci tornati in quella casa,* siamo nel letto dove io dormivo e lui chattava! E chissà quali sogni faceva? *Tornare qui ha riacutizzato il dolore. E quel qualcosa che faticosamente si stava ricucendo, si è di nuovo lacerato!
> Siamo lontani dal rischio concreto di un contatto con la sua "gentile" interlocutrice", ma lui è stranamente irrequieto...



Ecco una frase che solo noi donne possiamo formulare!
A un uomo non verrebbe mai in mente di pensare a cosa sognavamo in quel frangente...e così facendo ci avveleniamo la vita.
Non è un rimprovero, né tanto meno una critica verso di te Alice, è semplicemente una constatazione di come siamo diverse noi dall'universo maschile.
Questa presa di coscienza ci può però aiutare ad andare oltre quello che per noi è così grave e quindi così doloroso, a ridimensionare le cose dando loro il giusto peso, e per far questo bisogna cercare di vederle da un'altra ottica, che si avvicina un po' alla loro.
Tuo marito non ha davvero pensato che le sue azioni fossero considerate per te offensive, lui giocava perché in quel periodo eravate distanti e lui si consolava così.
Certamente ha sbagliato, eccome. Un marito non gioca in questo modo, o meglio, non dovrebbe, non è quello che si addice ad una persona sposata, o comunque impegnata.
Però l'ha fatto, l'importante è trovare i motivi.

Dici che stavate ricucendo...ecco, non permettere alla tua emotività di lacerare tutto. Tieniti le tue emozioni negative per te, non farle entrare di prepotenza fra voi in quanto sono solo tue e lui non può capirti, non che non vorrebbe, non ci arriva proprio per forma mentale...
Ricordati che ciò che per te è grave per lui non lo è. Tu devi solo fargli capire con fermezza che quello che ha fatto è offensivo per te e che non si permetta più di farlo se tiene a te. Lui si regolerà di conseguenza...ma probabilmente continuerà a pensare in cuor suo che si è trattata di una cavolata, un gioco senza importanza.

Se mai, impegnati a capire il perché di tale irrequietezza, è anche possibile che a lui manchi una componente giocosa nella sua vita, ma per sapere questo devi aprire un bel dialogo con lui, e finché sei amareggiata o risentita non ti sarà facile.
Lo so che si è rotto un equilibrio e di conseguenza un'armonia fra voi. Lo so che è difficile e ora lo vedi con occhi diversi...ma questa è una prova per testare la solidità della vostra coppia.
Vedila così.


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Maggio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ecco una frase che solo noi donne possiamo formulare!
> A un uomo non verrebbe mai in mente di pensare a cosa sognavamo in quel frangente...e così facendo ci avveleniamo la vita.
> Non è un rimprovero, né tanto meno una critica verso di te Alice, è semplicemente una constatazione di come siamo diverse noi dall'universo maschile.
> Questa presa di coscienza ci può però aiutare ad andare oltre quello che per noi è così grave e quindi così doloroso, a ridimensionare le cose dando loro il giusto peso, e per far questo bisogna cercare di vederle da un'altra ottica, che si avvicina un po' alla loro.
> ...



Più che altro... pure se si faceva seghe pensando ad altre, io lo trovo normalissimo, insito nel funzionamento delle fantasie maschili E femminili. Almeno nelle mie 

E mi sentirei immensamente irrequieta con Alice sentendo quanto sta costruendo sopra una roba del genere. e mi sentirei incatenata da catene che non sapevo di avere. Mi sentirei immensamente irrequieta.


----------



## Hellseven (13 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> *Più che altro... pure se si faceva seghe pensando ad altre, io lo trovo normalissimo, insito nel funzionamento delle fantasie maschili E femminili. Almeno nelle mie*
> 
> E mi sentirei immensamente irrequieta con Alice sentendo quanto sta costruendo sopra una roba del genere. e mi sentirei incatenata da catene che non sapevo di avere. Mi sentirei immensamente irrequieta.


Chapeau. Buon inizio settimana lavorativa cmq.


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Chapeau. Buon inizio settimana lavorativa cmq.



Thanks, ricambio.


----------



## alice (13 Maggio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ecco una frase che solo noi donne possiamo formulare!
> A un uomo non verrebbe mai in mente di pensare a cosa sognavamo in quel frangente...e così facendo ci avveleniamo la vita.
> Non è un rimprovero, né tanto meno una critica verso di te Alice, è semplicemente una constatazione di come siamo diverse noi dall'universo maschile.
> Questa presa di coscienza ci può però aiutare ad andare oltre quello che per noi è così grave e quindi così doloroso, a ridimensionare le cose dando loro il giusto peso, e per far questo bisogna cercare di vederle da un'altra ottica, che si avvicina un po' alla loro.
> ...


Grazie Diletta, mi piace molto quello che scrivi e la delicatezza che usi!
Perchè non stai a soppesare la gravità del fatto compiuto, perchè guardi diretta al dolore che io posso aver provato!
Credo che sia come dici tu, ma ho bisogno di sapere per riuscire a tirarmi fuori da questo buco nero in cui mi sento ora.
Cercheró un dialogo che faccia bene ad entrambi, facendo tesoro dei tuoi consigli!


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Maggio 2013)

alice ha detto:


> Grazie Diletta, mi piace molto quello che scrivi e la delicatezza che usi!
> Perchè non stai a soppesare la gravità del fatto compiuto, perchè guardi diretta al dolore che io posso aver provato!
> Credo che sia come dici tu, ma ho bisogno di sapere per riuscire a tirarmi fuori da questo buco nero in cui mi sento ora.
> Cercheró un dialogo che faccia bene ad entrambi, facendo tesoro dei tuoi consigli!



La soggettività del dolore ci sta tutta.
Ma ci vuole anche oggettività, oltre un certo punto.

Se una mia amica viene da me a lamentarsi che ha dovuto svegliarsi alle 6 per andare al lavoro presto quella mattina, le ricordo velocemente la MIA giornata tipo e credimi che riequilibra la sua percezione della sfortuna lavorativa...

Altrimenti, certo, può continuare a rigirarsi nel suo buco nero e sentirsi miserabile. Vedere le cose da una prospettiva meno tragica, secondo me, aiuta. Se non altro a non eprdere di vista l'obiettivo vero. Che non è sentirsi martirizzate e sventurate.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> La soggettività del dolore ci sta tutta.
> Ma ci vuole anche oggettività, oltre un certo punto.
> 
> Se una mia amica viene da me a lamentarsi che ha dovuto svegliarsi alle 6 per andare al lavoro presto quella mattina, le ricordo velocemente la MIA giornata tipo e credimi che riequilibra la sua percezione della sfortuna lavorativa...
> ...


Sai un mio amico medico, mi diceva sempre che chi in vita non ha provato il vero dolore, non sa empatizzare con quello altrui. C'era uno che faceva il fanfarone e si faceva meraviglia dei piccoli dolori altrui. Bon diceva, se a quello lì vien un spin in un piè per lui ci vogliono due medici e 4 infermieri per quanto si lamenterà.


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> La soggettività del dolore ci sta tutta.
> Ma ci vuole anche oggettività, oltre un certo punto.
> 
> Se una mia amica viene da me a lamentarsi che ha dovuto svegliarsi alle 6 per andare al lavoro presto quella mattina, le ricordo velocemente la MIA giornata tipo e credimi che riequilibra la sua percezione della sfortuna lavorativa...
> ...




Allo stesso modo, aggiungo, se io mi lamento della mia giornata tipo, una mia amica che non trova lavoro può sempre alzare un sopracciglio guardandomi, e io taccio.


----------



## Minerva (14 Maggio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Allo stesso modo, aggiungo, se io mi lamento della mia giornata tipo, una mia amica che non trova lavoro può sempre alzare un sopracciglio guardandomi, e io taccio.


c'è sempre qualcuno che sta peggio o meglio, insomma


----------



## Brunetta (14 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> c'è sempre qualcuno che sta peggio o meglio, insomma


Non capisco perché confrontarsi :carneval:. Ognuno soffre per cose tragiche e per sciocchezze e non smette di soffrire per sciocchezze solo perché ha provato un dolore enorme. E non si smette neppure di ridere.


----------



## sienne (14 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non capisco perché confrontarsi :carneval:. Ognuno soffre per cose tragiche e per sciocchezze e non smette di soffrire per sciocchezze solo perché ha provato un dolore enorme. E non si smette neppure di ridere.



Ciao,

sottoscrivo!!! ... :up:

sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non capisco perché confrontarsi :carneval:. Ognuno soffre per cose tragiche e per sciocchezze e non smette di soffrire per sciocchezze solo perché ha provato un dolore enorme.* E non si smette neppure di ridere*.


quando si smette di ridere è davvero un casino, almeno per me.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quando si smette di ridere è davvero un casino, almeno per me.


Io ho trovato amiche che mi hanno fatto ridere anche nei momenti più bui.


----------



## sienne (15 Maggio 2013)

Ciao,

il fatto è ... crederci veramente, che il sorriso ritorna. 
non solleva più di tanto ... ma fa capire un pochino, 
che ci deve essere una via ... che porta nuovamente a sorridere ...

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (15 Maggio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> il fatto è ... crederci veramente, che il sorriso ritorna.
> non solleva più di tanto ... ma fa capire un pochino,
> ...


:smile::smile:


----------



## alice (17 Maggio 2013)

*Evoluzioni*

Ciao torno a scrivere qui, perchè mi fa bene e perchè i vostri consigli mi sono stati di grande aiuto. Sia di quelli che hanno accolto il mio dolore, sia di coloro che nel non comprenderlo mi hanno comunque dato spunti di riflessione.
Ricorderete che dopo il ritorno nella casa in cui avevo scoperto le sue chattate la situazione era di nuovo degenerata.
Io covavo troppa rabbia dentro, lui era tornato ad essere scontroso e intollerante.
Il nocciolo della questione non era stato affrontato, lui glissava, io non volevo dargli troppa importanza.
Poi una sera, stanchi entrambi di tutta quella tensione ci siamo dati una tregua e abbiamo fatto l'amore con grande passione, buttandoci dentro tutti i sentimenti provati in questi tre mesi di rabbia e nei vent'anni di amore reciproco.
Ma io, meschinamente, ne ho approfittato, e proprio sul più bello ho sussurrato domande mirate che lo hanno lasciato sorpreso e allo stesso tempo divertito.
Volevo sapere e volevo che me ne parlasse nei dettagli. Lui mi ha implorato di evitare, di non rovinare quel bel momento, ma niente... il contrasto emotivo mi ha scaraventato dall'orgasmo ad un pianto disperato.
Lui era quasi sconvolto e ha buttato fuori tutto. 
Ha fatto una cazzata che stava mettendo in gioco la nostra relazione, il nostro matrimonio con figlio a seguito.
Ma quella cazzata gli è piaciuta, ha detto! Perchè io ero distante e quella gli si è fatta sotto con parole e atteggiamenti gratificanti, nel momento più favorevole.
All'inizio non sapeva chi fosse, perchè si nasconde dietro un profilo falso. Poi lei si è rivelata e gli ha detto che lo trovava ancora molto bello, che non lo aveva mai dimenticato, che era infelice con il suo uomo e bla bla bla! la cosa è andata avanti per un mesetto, e li ho beccati in tempo, perchè solo da qualche giorno avevano aperto gli argini a confidenze più intime.
Non si sono mai visti, se non a 17 anni con gli ormoni in tumulto.
Non l'ha più sentita perchè la mia reazione così fuori dal normale modo di essere, lo ha fatto subito rinsavire.
Mi ha detto tutto e quasi a volersene liberare completamente mi ha dato anche  nome e cognome.
Io ero felice, lui aveva ammesso le sue colpe, e mi aveva consegnato lei su un piatto d'argento...

To be continued...


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2013)

alice ha detto:


> Ciao torno a scrivere qui, perchè mi fa bene e perchè i vostri consigli mi sono stati di grande aiuto. Sia di quelli che hanno accolto il mio dolore, sia di coloro che nel non comprenderlo mi hanno comunque dato spunti di riflessione.
> Ricorderete che dopo il ritorno nella casa in cui avevo scoperto le sue chattate la situazione era di nuovo degenerata.
> Io covavo troppa rabbia dentro, lui era tornato ad essere scontroso e intollerante.
> Il nocciolo della questione non era stato affrontato, lui glissava, io non volevo dargli troppa importanza.
> ...


Un tizio mi aveva confidato una cosa simile e gli avevo chiesto se non aveva intenzione di incontrarla. Mi aveva risposto che non gli passava per la testa non voleva deludere ed essere deluso, voleva solo rievocare la giovinezza. Non credo che ti faccia piacere ma è una cosa comprensibile ed è certamente un tradimento. Forse è superabile e rielaborabile all'interno della coppia.


----------



## free (18 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un tizio mi aveva confidato una cosa simile e gli avevo chiesto se non aveva intenzione di incontrarla. Mi aveva risposto che non gli passava per la testa non voleva deludere ed essere deluso, voleva solo rievocare la giovinezza. Non credo che ti faccia piacere ma è una cosa comprensibile ed* è certamente un tradimento*. Forse è superabile e rielaborabile all'interno della coppia.



non si vedono da millemila anni ed è un tradimento?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> non si vedono da millemila anni ed è un tradimento?


Ma certo no?
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Pensa io mi faccio le seghe con le foto di classe del liceo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> non si vedono da millemila anni ed è un tradimento?


Il tradimento non è quello che succede con l'amante ma quello che succede con la compagna. Infatti sta alla compagna stabilire se si sente tradita o no. Conosco un marito che si sente tradito se la moglie va a trovare la sorella senza dirglielo.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il tradimento non è quello che succede con l'amante ma quello che succede con la compagna. Infatti sta alla compagna stabilire se si sente tradita o no. Conosco un marito che si sente tradito se la moglie va a trovare la sorella senza dirglielo.


Ah allora sono proprio un uomo fortunato...
Per fortuna mia moglie non si è mai sentita tradita...
Speriamo che non venga assediata da donne che vadano a dirle
ahi ahi ahi, ti sbagli amica mia
eccoti qui l'elenco dettagliato dei tradimenti perpetrati da tuo marito a tuo danno...

Ma ne abbiamo discusso e ci siamo accorti che
Io non ho mai tradito perchè non mi sono MAI visto nell'esigenza ( termine caro a sole) di nasconderle qualcosa...

Ma vediamo un caso...
Io le dico...domani sera esco con una mia vecchia compagna di liceo, ci siamo trovati per caso in fb, abbiamo fatto do chiacchere e lei mi ha invitato ad uscire...

Lei capisce che io la metto al corrente che domani sera esco e non sono a casa a cena.

E risponde ah va ben...

Ma se lei inizia...
Ma non mi hai mai parlato di lei
E questa chi è
e come si chiama
e che intenzioni ha
e no tu non vai da nessuna parte
ecc..ecc..ecc..ecc...

E' lì che bene o male
mi vedrei costretto ad agire nell'ombra...

Proprio per non scatenare paure di donna insicura e tremebonda.

L'altro giorno tentava di farmi passare per tradimento il fatto che ho bernato bellamente l'aiuto pulizie per impegni oggettivi e poi ha scoperto che ero al bar...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## alice (19 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il tradimento non è quello che succede con l'amante ma quello che succede con la compagna. Infatti sta alla compagna stabilire se si sente tradita o no. Conosco un marito che si sente tradito se la moglie va a trovare la sorella senza dirglielo.


Ecco appunto Brunetta, ti ringrazio! 
Il sentimento che provo, proprio perchè "sentimento" è mio e basta!
Non è vittimismo, ne mi sento una sciocca a viverlo così.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2013)

alice ha detto:


> Ecco appunto Brunetta, ti ringrazio!
> Il sentimento che provo, proprio perchè "sentimento" è mio e basta!
> Non è vittimismo, ne mi sento una sciocca a viverlo così.


Però ricordati questo:



Brunetta ha detto:


> Un tizio mi aveva confidato una cosa simile e gli avevo chiesto se non aveva intenzione di incontrarla. Mi aveva risposto che non gli passava per la testa non voleva deludere ed essere deluso, voleva solo rievocare la giovinezza. Non credo che ti faccia piacere ma è una cosa comprensibile ed è certamente un tradimento. Forse è superabile e rielaborabile all'interno della coppia.


----------



## alice (19 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però ricordati questo:


Certamente e lui magari davvero non ne vuole sapere niente, ma 
 "Ulisse, dopo aver visitato il paese dei Lestrigoni, risalendo la costa italiana, giunge all'isola di Eea. L'isola, coperta da fitta vegetazione, sembra disabitata e Ulisse invia in ricognizione parte del suo equipaggio, sotto la guida di Euriloco. In una vallata, gli uomini scoprono che all'esterno di un palazzo, dal quale risuona una voce melodiosa, dove vi sono animali feroci. Tutti gli uomini, con l'eccezione di Euriloco, entrano nel palazzo e vengono bene accolti dalla padrona, che altro non è che la maga Circe. Gli uomini vengono invitati a partecipare a un banchetto ma, non appena assaggiate le vivande, vengono trasformati in maiali (oppure si dice che i maiali li abbiano partoriti), leoni, cani, a seconda del proprio carattere e della propria natura. Subito dopo, Circe li spinge verso le stalle e li rinchiude."
La tizia, come il mio sesto senso aveva fiutato, è una mina vagante...ha un profilo fb pieno zeppo di fake che lei stessa crea per chissà quanti e quali scopi! Continua a pubblicare post allusivi e chi mi dice che non tenterà ancora di irretirlo?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2013)

alice ha detto:


> Certamente e lui magari davvero non ne vuole sapere niente, ma
> "Ulisse, dopo aver visitato il paese dei Lestrigoni, risalendo la costa italiana, giunge all'isola di Eea. L'isola, coperta da fitta vegetazione, sembra disabitata e Ulisse invia in ricognizione parte del suo equipaggio, sotto la guida di Euriloco. In una vallata, gli uomini scoprono che all'esterno di un palazzo, dal quale risuona una voce melodiosa, dove vi sono animali feroci. Tutti gli uomini, con l'eccezione di Euriloco, entrano nel palazzo e vengono bene accolti dalla padrona, che altro non è che la maga Circe. Gli uomini vengono invitati a partecipare a un banchetto ma, non appena assaggiate le vivande, vengono trasformati in maiali (oppure si dice che i maiali li abbiano partoriti), leoni, cani, a seconda del proprio carattere e della propria natura. Subito dopo, Circe li spinge verso le stalle e li rinchiude."
> La tizia, come il mio sesto senso aveva fiutato, è una mina vagante...ha un profilo fb pieno zeppo di fake che lei stessa crea per chissà quanti e quali scopi! Continua a pubblicare post allusivi e chi mi dice che non tenterà ancora di irretirlo?


Dici sul serio?


----------



## alice (19 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dici sul serio?


Certo che dico sul serio.
Perchè me lo chiedi?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Maggio 2013)

alice ha detto:


> Certamente e lui magari davvero non ne vuole sapere niente, ma
> "Ulisse, dopo aver visitato il paese dei Lestrigoni, risalendo la costa italiana, giunge all'isola di Eea. L'isola, coperta da fitta vegetazione, sembra disabitata e Ulisse invia in ricognizione parte del suo equipaggio, sotto la guida di Euriloco. In una vallata, gli uomini scoprono che all'esterno di un palazzo, dal quale risuona una voce melodiosa, dove vi sono animali feroci. Tutti gli uomini, con l'eccezione di Euriloco, entrano nel palazzo e vengono bene accolti dalla padrona, che altro non è che la maga Circe. Gli uomini vengono invitati a partecipare a un banchetto ma, non appena assaggiate le vivande, vengono trasformati in maiali (oppure si dice che i maiali li abbiano partoriti), leoni, cani, a seconda del proprio carattere e della propria natura. Subito dopo, Circe li spinge verso le stalle e li rinchiude."
> La tizia, come il mio sesto senso aveva fiutato, è una mina vagante...ha un profilo fb pieno zeppo di fake che lei stessa crea per chissà quanti e quali scopi! Continua a pubblicare post allusivi e chi mi dice che non tenterà ancora di irretirlo?


Ma il punto è...chi è lui?
Perchè se lui è Ulisse nulla possono le circe con lui no?
Ti sei mai chiesta perchè Ulisse vince su Circe?
Te lo spiego subito perchè è pronto di spirito.
Anzichè fare il piacione cascamorto dice a Circe...brutta troia ridame i miei compagni!
Ed era la prima volta che un uomo osava tanto...

Lei seccata e spiazzata dice ad Ulisse in dialeto venezian: ben caro se mi so troia ti te si un beco.

Eccovi svelato nel mio dialetto il maschile di troia nel senso traslato...
Il donnaiolo si chiama beco, ossia maschio della capra no?

Smettila di pensare che tuo marito sia un coglione.
E' lì che ti fotti...e anzichè stare nel paese delle meraviglie
prolifera in te il paese delle paranoie.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Maggio 2013)

alice ha detto:


> Certo che dico sul serio.
> Perchè me lo chiedi?


Perché davvero vedi lei come una circe e lui come un maiale. Se lo consideri maiale da tale si comporterà. Se dai a lei i poteri di una maga, potere avrà.


----------



## alice (20 Maggio 2013)

Avete perfettamente ragione!
Ma di fatto questo è stato, lui un coglione e lei la Maga Circe.
Probabilmente non sarà mai più così, perchè lui se ne è reso conto ed io sono più forte di lei.
Ho dalla mia parte che questi 30 anni che non si sono visti, lui li ha passati con me.
Conosco mio marito e so cosa gli piace e cosa lo fa sentire bene.
Gli sto dando attenzioni, emozioni, complicità, trasgressioni.
Mi sto prendendo i miei spazi e le mie soddisfazioni.
Altro che 4 paroline in chat...

Ma ogni tanto risale il veleno...perchè la bastarda non molla....avrei voglia di renderla ridicola, di ripagarla con la stessa moneta! Anche solo di dirle che non si gioca con i sentimenti della gente, solo perchè ha una vita così povera e triste da doversi inventare altre personalità.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2013)

alice ha detto:


> Avete perfettamente ragione!
> Ma di fatto questo è stato, lui un coglione e lei la Maga Circe.
> Probabilmente non sarà mai più così, perchè lui se ne è reso conto ed io sono più forte di lei.
> Ho dalla mia parte che questi 30 anni che non si sono visti, lui li ha passati con me.
> ...


Sembri un riassunto di più utenti nella fase confusa reinterpretati. Soprattutto non hai letto le risposte. Se uno sta cercando la propria giovinezza non c'entri tu e non c'entra la circe di turno.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sembri un riassunto di più utenti nella fase confusa reinterpretati. Soprattutto non hai letto le risposte. Se uno sta cercando la propria giovinezza non c'entri tu e non c'entra la circe di turno.


Quoto
Trovo assurdo iniziare a soddisfare tutti i suoi bisogni (o quelli che pensiamo siano i suoi bisogni) pensando così di fargli passare la voglia di cercare altrove


----------



## alice (20 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sembri un riassunto di più utenti nella fase confusa reinterpretati. Soprattutto non hai letto le risposte. Se uno sta cercando la propria giovinezza non c'entri tu e non c'entra la circe di turno.



Non dire che non ho letto le risposte, forse non le ho ben interpretate.
Che io sia un po' confusa non c'è dubbio, ma forse se fate un discorso come si deve invece di gettare frasi lapidarie qua e là...:sonar:
Non prendetevela per il tono, ma mi piacerebbe davvero sapere, (Brunetta e Farfalla) dall'alto della vostra esperienza, cosa dovrei fare secondo voi. 
Io combatto con i mezzi e le risorse che ho, ma se voi avete suggerimenti su come AGIRE dite pure, sono qui apposta.
:smile:


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2013)

alice ha detto:


> Non dire che non ho letto le risposte, forse non le ho ben interpretate.
> Che io sia un po' confusa non c'è dubbio, ma forse se fate un discorso come si deve invece di gettare frasi lapidarie qua e là...:sonar:
> Non prendetevela per il tono, ma mi piacerebbe davvero sapere, (Brunetta e Farfalla) dall'alto della vostra esperienza, cosa dovrei fare secondo voi.
> Io combatto con i mezzi e le risorse che ho, ma se voi avete suggerimenti su come AGIRE dite pure, sono qui apposta.
> :smile:


Rispondo per me. Ho conosciuto molte persone, oltre al tizio che da estraneo mi ha raccontato dei contatti con la fidanzatina adolescenziale (forse si voleva sfogare o vantarsi e con una sconosciuta l'ha trovato più facile. Poi ho conosciuto la moglie, davvero molto bella, imparagonabile a lui, bruttino) ho conosciuto donne e uomini che avevano rimpianti per la loro giovinezza. Sai tipo "adesso che saprei cosa dire, adesso che saprei cosa fare, adesso che..." . Il rimpianto per la giovinezza può essere condiviso non compensato da chi è la compagna da decenni. Inoltre penso che sia inutile e un po' umiliante fare cose che non ti interessano e non ti piacciono per "tenersi un uomo". Se un uomo vuole te per quel che sei e che significhi bene, se non ti vuole puoi pure prenderti il pitone di Cicciolina ma non potrai mai esser lei e potresti perfino disgustarlo o perderne il rispetto.


----------



## alice (20 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Rispondo per me. Ho conosciuto molte persone, oltre al tizio che da estraneo mi ha raccontato dei contatti con la fidanzatina adolescenziale (forse si voleva sfogare o vantarsi e con una sconosciuta l'ha trovato più facile. Poi ho conosciuto la moglie, davvero molto bella, imparagonabile a lui, bruttino) ho conosciuto donne e uomini che avevano rimpianti per la loro giovinezza. Sai tipo "adesso che saprei cosa dire, adesso che saprei cosa fare, adesso che..." . Il rimpianto per la giovinezza può essere condiviso non compensato da chi è la compagna da decenni. Inoltre penso che sia inutile e un po' umiliante fare cose che non ti interessano e non ti piacciono per "tenersi un uomo". Se un uomo vuole te per quel che sei e che significhi bene, se non ti vuole puoi pure prenderti il pitone di Cicciolina ma non potrai mai esser lei e potresti perfino disgustarlo o perderne il rispetto.



Ma che c'hai stamattina? Ho sempre apprezzato i tuoi commenti, ma ora sembra che sia tu a non voler capire...
Continui a dirmi cosa non dovrei fare e a giudicare inutile quello che faccio...
Ma non mi dici cosa dovrei fare secondo te...
Perdonami, ma oggi non sembri di dialogo costruttivo, anche perchè scrivi " Il rimpianto per la giovinezza può essere condiviso non compensato da chi è la compagna da decenni" e come ho scritto in risposta in "Chat e compagni" e tu hai letto, sto appunto condividendo con mio marito e mi piace!
Dove lo vedi tutto questo umiliarsi.
Non sono mica una santa in un bordello!
Non mi sto davvero forzando su nulla, anzi!
Magari non gli basterà, ma io avrò fatto il possibile, come ho fatto in tutti gli altri ambiti della mia vita.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2013)

alice ha detto:


> Ma che c'hai stamattina? Ho sempre apprezzato i tuoi commenti, ma ora sembra che sia tu a non voler capire...
> Continui a dirmi cosa non dovrei fare e a giudicare inutile quello che faccio...
> Ma non mi dici cosa dovrei fare secondo te...
> Perdonami, ma oggi non sembri di dialogo costruttivo, anche perchè scrivi " Il rimpianto per la giovinezza può essere condiviso non compensato da chi è la compagna da decenni" e come ho scritto in risposta in "Chat e compagni" e tu hai letto, sto appunto condividendo con mio marito e mi piace!
> ...


Condividere vuol dire, per me, approfondire i significati di ciò che si fa, non condividere una chat erotica. Se per te non è una forzatura e ti diverti fallo. Però sei tu che scrivi "sto facendo tutto il possibile" questo mi ha fatto pensare a una forzatura.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Maggio 2013)

alice ha detto:


> Continui a dirmi cosa non dovrei fare e a giudicare inutile quello che faccio...
> 
> Perdonami, ma oggi non sembri di dialogo costruttivo, anche perchè scrivi " Il rimpianto per la giovinezza può essere condiviso non compensato da chi è la compagna da decenni" e come ho scritto in risposta in "Chat e compagni" e tu hai letto, sto appunto condividendo con mio marito e mi piace!
> Dove lo vedi tutto questo umiliarsi.
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Grande...mi hai fatto ridere...
verde mio

appunto non sei una santa in un bordello...ahahahahahahahaahah...

Ma fidati esistono donne che si credono
sante in un bordello....:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (20 Maggio 2013)

alice ha detto:


> Non dire che non ho letto le risposte, forse non le ho ben interpretate.
> Che io sia un po' confusa non c'è dubbio, ma forse se fate un discorso come si deve invece di gettare frasi lapidarie qua e là...:sonar:
> Non prendetevela per il tono, ma mi piacerebbe davvero sapere, (Brunetta e Farfalla) dall'alto della vostra esperienza, cosa dovrei fare secondo voi.
> Io combatto con i mezzi e le risorse che ho, ma se voi avete suggerimenti su come AGIRE dite pure, sono qui apposta.
> :smile:


Io sarei me stessa. Nessun alto dell'esperienza. Non cambierei atteggiandomi a donna sexy o sosdisfandolo in ogni sua esigenza se non é quello che senti.
Se tuo marito ti ama sta con te se sceglie un'altra non é diventando una sexy amante che lo leghi a te
Ti fa star meglio sapere che non ti tradisce perché adesso fai i numeri per lui?
Ti faccio un'esempio stupido. Io non sono una silouette non lo sono mai stata. Per me non è un problema e non lo é mai stato nemmeno per lui
Se mi tradisse con una taglia 40 il mio ultimo pensiero sarebbe dimagrire per soddisfare il suo bisogno di avere una donna perfetta al suo fianco.
Io sono io con i miei pregi e i miei difetti. Ti dimostro che ti amo, ci sono per te nel mio modo di esserci. Se il tuo problrma sono i chili in più la porta è aperta. Vuol dire che non sono la donna per te.
Se cambi ti dimostri insicura e colpevole di non essere stata abbastanza
Tu pensi di esserlo stata?
Pensi che tradirti perchè non scopavi tutte le sere o non facevi i numeri da circo sia una motivazione valida?
Se si fai bene ad adeguarti. 
Io credo di no


----------



## lunaiena (20 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Grande...mi hai fatto ridere...
> verde mio
> 
> ...



io ad esempio :rotfl:

mi sento santa in un bordello:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> io ad esempio :rotfl:
> 
> mi sento santa in un bordello:rotfl:


Allora se sei corretta
te lo metti come firma...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (20 Maggio 2013)

alice ha detto:


> Ma che c'hai stamattina? Ho sempre apprezzato i tuoi commenti, ma ora sembra che sia tu a non voler capire...
> Continui a dirmi cosa non dovrei fare e a giudicare inutile quello che faccio...
> Ma non mi dici cosa dovrei fare secondo te...
> Perdonami, ma oggi non sembri di dialogo costruttivo, anche perchè scrivi " Il rimpianto per la giovinezza può essere condiviso non compensato da chi è la compagna da decenni" e come ho scritto in risposta in "Chat e compagni" e tu hai letto, sto appunto condividendo con mio marito e mi piace!
> ...



hahhahahhahah
anche a me faridere....


----------



## gas (20 Maggio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io sarei me stessa. Nessun alto dell'esperienza. Non cambierei atteggiandomi a donna sexy o sosdisfandolo in ogni sua esigenza se non é quello che senti.
> Se tuo marito ti ama sta con te se sceglie un'altra non é diventando una sexy amante che lo leghi a te
> Ti fa star meglio sapere che non ti tradisce perché adesso fai i numeri per lui?
> Ti faccio un'esempio stupido. Io non sono una silouette non lo sono mai stata. Per me non è un problema e non lo é mai stato nemmeno per lui
> ...


quoto :up:


----------



## lunaiena (20 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora se sei corretta
> te lo metti come firma...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



agli ordini capo 
tu mi dico cosa devo fare ed io lo faccio:rotfl:
:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> agli ordini capo
> tu mi dico cosa devo fare ed io lo faccio:rotfl:
> :rotfl:


Ma no...che poi dicono che tu pensi con il mio cervello e che io ti suggerisco tutto...
E dicono...visto lo dicevo io eh? Visto ho ragione...ah se io sono convinta di una cosa è così...

Per fortuna sono tanto caritatevole come un maramaldo....:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## lunaiena (20 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma no...che poi dicono che tu pensi con il mio cervello e che io ti suggerisco tutto...
> E dicono...visto lo dicevo io eh? Visto ho ragione...ah se io sono convinta di una cosa è così...
> 
> Per fortuna sono tanto caritatevole come un maramaldo....:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:



Ma sai che pensare con il cevello di altri 
ha del positivo :
non stanco il mio che cosi rimane sempre fresco:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma sai che pensare con il cevello di altri
> ha del positivo :
> non stanco il mio che cosi rimane sempre fresco:mrgreen:


Ma tu potresti essere il braccio armato di motosega della mia mente fantasiosa
del resto da noi si dice
chi non ha testa ha gambe...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Oddio Luna che belle gambe che hai...
che bei coscioni sodi...
Avevano ragione a chiamarti cosciabella....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Hellseven (20 Maggio 2013)

È slanciata con delle belle gambe lunghe la signora?


----------



## contepinceton (20 Maggio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> È slanciata con delle belle gambe lunghe la signora? 


Ma certamente....
Pensa che per non umiliarmi...
si presentà davanti a me in ginocchio....:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## free (20 Maggio 2013)

alice ha detto:


> Certamente e lui magari davvero non ne vuole sapere niente, ma
> "Ulisse, dopo aver visitato il paese dei Lestrigoni, risalendo la costa italiana, giunge all'isola di Eea. L'isola, coperta da fitta vegetazione, sembra disabitata e Ulisse invia in ricognizione parte del suo equipaggio, sotto la guida di Euriloco. In una vallata, gli uomini scoprono che all'esterno di un palazzo, dal quale risuona una voce melodiosa, dove vi sono animali feroci. Tutti gli uomini, con l'eccezione di Euriloco, entrano nel palazzo e vengono bene accolti dalla padrona, che altro non è che la maga Circe. Gli uomini vengono invitati a partecipare a un banchetto ma, non appena assaggiate le vivande, vengono trasformati in maiali (oppure si dice che i maiali li abbiano partoriti), leoni, cani, a seconda del proprio carattere e della propria natura. Subito dopo, Circe li spinge verso le stalle e li rinchiude."
> La tizia, come il mio sesto senso aveva fiutato, è una mina vagante..*.ha un profilo fb pieno zeppo di fake che lei stessa crea per chissà quanti e quali scopi!* Continua a pubblicare post allusivi e chi mi dice che non tenterà ancora di irretirlo?



non ho capito...ma come fa?
non uso fb...


----------



## Scarlett (20 Maggio 2013)

alice ha detto:


> Ecco appunto Brunetta, ti ringrazio!
> Il sentimento che provo, proprio perchè "sentimento" è mio e basta!
> Non è vittimismo, ne mi sento una sciocca a viverlo così.


Anche io guarda, sarò una voce probabilmente fuori dal coro.
Ok è stato solo un'allontanamento, forse di fisico non c'è stato niente, e lui è stato solo il povero Ulisse soggiogato da Circe ma...non ti sei stancata di essere la Penelope della situazione?
Voglio dire perchè quest'accanimento terapeutico nelle relazioni? perchè salvare a tutti i costi?
ok per i figli, per la comodità, a me sta anche bene ma bisogna essere consapevoli del fatto che si salva solo per questo.
A me il dialogo che ho letto fra i due non mi è piaciuto, è un peccato tu sia intervenuta subito ma che lui lasci che un'altra ti offenda in quel modo non è affatto carino..Per non parlare della presa in giro: "cosa vedi in tv?" e poi via di là a dire: non dorme.
io non reagirei affatto bene comunque cercare di interpretare l'episodio come sintomo per una volta non guasta.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> non ho capito...ma come fa?
> non uso fb...


Ma allora...ma no...ehm...paura...
Io ho da tanto tempo una in fb...
e le ho sempre scritto pensando che fossi tu...
Oddio che casino....

Ma tebe non è...

Chi casso è quella là?

Ma come non sei tu...aiutatemiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

Non so che fare
mi Sento tradito...dalla mala sorte....
dalla demenza senile....

aiutatemiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii...


----------



## alice (20 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora se sei corretta
> te lo metti come firma...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Guarda ti diró, la metto io come firma, ma così come l'ho pensata: "Non sono una Santa in un bordello" forse sarà un po' più chiaro che certa complicità con mio marito l'ho sempre avuta e si smette di pensare a me come la poveretta in vestaglia e bigodini in testa che pensava solo a rassettare la casa!
C'è stato un allontanamento dovuto a problemi esterni alla coppia! E ognuno era preso dalle sue preoccupazioni! Io erroneamente aspettavo  tempi migliori per tornare ad essere quella di prima, lui invece solleticato, ha pensato di distrarsi così! E se leggete dall'inizio è quello che ho dichiarato nel primo messaggio!


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2013)

alice ha detto:


> Guarda ti diró, la metto io come firma, ma così come l'ho pensata: "Non sono una Santa in un bordello" forse sarà un po' più chiaro che certa complicità con mio marito l'ho sempre avuta e si smette di pensare a me come la poveretta in vestaglia e bigodini in testa che pensava solo a rassettare la casa!
> C'è stato un allontanamento dovuto a problemi esterni alla coppia! E ognuno era preso dalle sue preoccupazioni! Io erroneamente aspettavo  tempi migliori per tornare ad essere quella di prima, lui invece solleticato, ha pensato di distrarsi così! E se leggete dall'inizio è quello che ho dichiarato nel primo messaggio!


Tra il frequentare chat erotiche e stare in vestaglia e bigodini (ma chi mette più i bigodini   ?! E pure le vestaglie son difficili da trovare) ce ne corre. Sei tu che hai scritto di voler fare di tutto e accontentarlo in tutto e questo non è fare insieme quello che piace a entrambi.


----------



## alice (20 Maggio 2013)

Scarlett ha detto:


> Anche io guarda, sarò una voce probabilmente fuori dal coro.
> Ok è stato solo un'allontanamento, forse di fisico non c'è stato niente, e lui è stato solo il povero Ulisse soggiogato da Circe ma...non ti sei stancata di essere la Penelope della situazione?
> Voglio dire perchè quest'accanimento terapeutico nelle relazioni? perchè salvare a tutti i costi?
> ok per i figli, per la comodità, a me sta anche bene ma bisogna essere consapevoli del fatto che si salva solo per questo.
> ...


Non si puó parlare di accanimento terapeutico... La coppia ha sempre funzionato, ed è per questo che sono rimasta sconvolta dal fatto!
Ne ho avute di amiche che alla prima difficoltà hanno preferito entrare nel club delle "prime mogli".
Io no, non metto in discussione il bene che c'è tra noi per questa cosa, gli mostro solo che da me puó ancora avere le emozioni di una volta! Poi sarà lui a decidere!

E per inciso, non ho affatto reagito bene! Gli anzi contestato proprio quello che tu gli rimproveri.


----------



## alice (20 Maggio 2013)

free ha detto:


> non ho capito...ma come fa?
> non uso fb...


Su Fb puoi essere tutto e il contrario di tutto, in un profilo puoi essere la brava mogliettina con una 20 di amici, e in un altro profilo con falsa identità puoi essere la più troia delle troie con 300 amici!
E lei fa più o meno questo, porta avanti tre o quattro profili con personalità diverse! E all'occorrenza ne crea dei nuovi, come ha fatto subito dopo che mio marito l'ha bloccata! Era una sua compagna di classe, ma lo ha contattato con un altro nome, tanto che lui, ricevuta la richiesta di amicizia mi chiese se per caso sapevo chi era! 
Poi si è rivelata, il resto lo hai letto!
Ti giuro, nemmeno io che Fb lo uso, avrei mai immaginato tanta perversione!


----------



## contepinceton (20 Maggio 2013)

alice ha detto:


> Guarda ti diró, la metto io come firma, ma così come l'ho pensata: "Non sono una Santa in un bordello" forse sarà un po' più chiaro che certa complicità con mio marito l'ho sempre avuta e si smette di pensare a me come la poveretta in vestaglia e bigodini in testa che pensava solo a rassettare la casa!
> C'è stato un allontanamento dovuto a problemi esterni alla coppia! E ognuno era preso dalle sue preoccupazioni! Io erroneamente aspettavo  tempi migliori per tornare ad essere quella di prima, lui invece solleticato, ha pensato di distrarsi così! E se leggete dall'inizio è quello che ho dichiarato nel primo messaggio!


E avvenga secondo quanto tu chiedi...
a me basta che non scriva...santa subito...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (20 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma tu potresti essere il braccio armato di motosega della mia mente fantasiosa
> del resto da noi si dice
> chi non ha testa ha gambe...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...



credo che tu mi confonda 
con un'altra


----------



## lunaiena (20 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tra il frequentare chat erotiche e stare in vestaglia e bigodini (ma chi mette più i bigodini   ?! E pure le vestaglie son difficili da trovare) ce ne corre. Sei tu che hai scritto di voler fare di tutto e accontentarlo in tutto e questo non è fare insieme quello che piace a entrambi.


Ti dirò 
è molto erotico stare in vestaglia e bigodini...
almeno io lo sento molto sexy...


----------



## lunaiena (20 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma allora...ma no...ehm...paura...
> Io ho da tanto tempo una in fb...
> e le ho sempre scritto pensando che fossi tu...
> Oddio che casino....
> ...





:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ti dirò
> è molto erotico stare in vestaglia e bigodini...
> almeno io lo sento molto sexy...


La vestaglia può darsi, i bigodini mica tanto.


----------



## Scarlett (21 Maggio 2013)

alice ha detto:


> Non si puó parlare di accanimento terapeutico... La coppia ha sempre funzionato, ed è per questo che sono rimasta sconvolta dal fatto!
> Ne ho avute di amiche che alla prima difficoltà hanno preferito entrare nel club delle "prime mogli".
> Io no, non metto in discussione il bene che c'è tra noi per questa cosa, gli mostro solo che da me puó ancora avere le emozioni di una volta! Poi sarà lui a decidere!
> 
> E per inciso, non ho affatto reagito bene! Gli anzi contestato proprio quello che tu gli rimproveri.


La storia è la tua, per carità, vedi tu. 
Valuta questo come un sintomo, dunque un sintomo di qualcosa che può essere ancora salvato e valutato ma comunque sia un sintomo, un grande sintomo.
Nessuno mette in discussione il bene che vi unisce, ci mancherebbe. E io stessa ti ho consigliato di provare ovviamente ad approfittare di questa scoperta per saldare i punti che sono saltati. 
Però poi attenta, ecco, se non vedi miglioramenti non incappare nell'errore di attaccare la spina e far vivere una storia di rendita.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Maggio 2013)

alice ha detto:


> Guarda ti diró, la metto io come firma, ma così come l'ho pensata: "Non sono una Santa in un bordello" forse sarà un po' più chiaro che certa complicità con mio marito l'ho sempre avuta e si smette di pensare a me come la poveretta in vestaglia e bigodini in testa che pensava solo a rassettare la casa!
> *C'è stato un allontanamento dovuto a problemi esterni alla coppia! *E ognuno era preso dalle sue preoccupazioni! Io erroneamente aspettavo tempi migliori per tornare ad essere quella di prima, lui invece solleticato, ha pensato di distrarsi così! E se leggete dall'inizio è quello che ho dichiarato nel primo messaggio!


sei proprio sicura sul neretto? in genere si va a cercare da altre parti proprio perchè mancante. E purtroppo l'emozione di una conquista, anche solo virtuale, non è possibile in una storia di tanti anni.

Sarà che io mi diverto come un matto, anche quando non combino nulla, ma non ci vedo proprio nulla di male. 
Battutacce senza rispetto escluse.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> credo che tu mi confonda
> con un'altra


Adesso voglio i cuoricini come fa free con Ultimo Sangre...

[video=youtube;i0KZiCLV3f4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0KZiCLV3f4[/video]


----------



## lothar57 (21 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> sei proprio sicura sul neretto? in genere si va a cercare da altre parti proprio perchè mancante. E purtroppo l'emozione di una conquista, anche solo virtuale, non è possibile in una storia di tanti anni.
> 
> Sarà che io mi diverto come un matto, anche quando non combino nulla, ma non ci vedo proprio nulla di male.
> Battutacce senza rispetto escluse.


amico felino,si puo'cercare anche se non manca un bel niente,io ne sono l'esempio lampante..


----------



## sienne (21 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> amico felino,si puo'cercare anche se non manca un bel niente,io ne sono l'esempio lampante..


Ciao,

forse non manca nella copia ...

ma qualcosa ti manca ... 

di qualcosa hai bisogno ... 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> forse non manca nella copia ...
> 
> ...


un venerdì?:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval: La battuta era troppo facile. Gli mancano conferme. E' un uomo insicuro e spaventato dal tempo che passa. Lo ha detto chiaramente. Con la moglie assume il ruolo dell'uomo sicuro e anche nel lavoro. Non tutti reggono lo stress. :mexican: pensa come non reggerebbe lo stress se lo beccasse la moglie mentre in tavernetta chatta con qualcuna.


----------



## sienne (21 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> un venerdì?:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval: La battuta era troppo facile. Gli mancano conferme. E' un uomo insicuro e spaventato dal tempo che passa. Lo ha detto chiaramente. Con la moglie assume il ruolo dell'uomo sicuro e anche nel lavoro. Non tutti reggono lo stress. :mexican: pensa come non reggerebbe lo stress se lo beccasse la moglie mentre in tavernetta chatta con qualcuna.



Ciao,

:mrgreen: ... troppo bello leggerti!

ehh ... lo sappiamo tutti ... ma dire "non manca un bel niente" ... 
è prendersi in giro e anche a noi ... 
solo per ricordarlo ... :mrgreen: ...

sienne


----------



## Diletta (21 Maggio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> un venerdì?:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval: La battuta era troppo facile. *Gli mancano conferme. E' un uomo insicuro e spaventato dal tempo che passa. Lo ha detto chiaramente. *Con la moglie assume il ruolo dell'uomo sicuro e anche nel lavoro. Non tutti reggono lo stress. :mexican: pensa come non reggerebbe lo stress se lo beccasse la moglie mentre in tavernetta chatta con qualcuna.




Proprio così!:up:
Ma se lo ammette lui stesso è già qualcosa...


----------



## Diletta (21 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> sei proprio sicura sul neretto? in genere si va a cercare da altre parti proprio perchè mancante. E purtroppo l'emozione di una conquista, anche solo virtuale, non è possibile in una storia di tanti anni.
> 
> *Sarà che io mi diverto come un matto, anche quando non combino nulla, ma non ci vedo proprio nulla di male. *
> Battutacce senza rispetto escluse.





Il rischio è sempre il solito: che il giochino ti prenda talmente tanto da non poterne fare a meno, proprio come fosse una qualsiasi dipendenza, quindi, in quel caso, sarebbe il tuo padrone e tu il suo schiavetto.


----------



## passerino (21 Maggio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Il rischio è sempre il solito: che il giochino ti prenda talmente tanto da non poterne fare a meno, proprio come fosse una qualsiasi dipendenza, quindi, in quel caso, sarebbe il tuo padrone e tu il suo schiavetto.


scusate la latitanza.... vi sono mancato? nn credo... ero all'estero per lavoro..... oioi :carneval:


----------



## Diletta (21 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> scusate la latitanza.... vi sono mancato? nn credo... ero all'estero per lavoro..... oioi :carneval:



...e allora chissà come ti sei divertito laggiù...!!:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (21 Maggio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Proprio così!:up:
> Ma se lo ammette lui stesso è già qualcosa...


spaventato lo sono stato un secondo ieri sera...quando mi hanno fermato e se non fossero stati amici..ciao ciao patente......e anche prima..perche'l'amico che mi ha cazziato perche'cerco fuori casa,si e'portato a letto centinaia di uomini,quindi pensa da che pulpito....

ma del resto Dilettuccia mia,sbagli....io se incontro Satana,gli offro'l'ape...hai visto mai che ci si possa fare un business


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2013)

giochi con il fuoco, se tua moglie è intelligente come dici o ti ha già scoperto o lo farà a breve .sinceramente ...in previsione dei sessanta pensi che sia preferibile continuare tanto con le tizie in giro o goderti quello che la famiglia ti può dare?
non aspetterai di apprezzarlo solo al momento in cui subentra qualche acciacco ...come spesso avviene





lothar57 ha detto:


> spaventato lo sono stato un secondo ieri sera...quando mi hanno fermato e se non fossero stati amici..ciao ciao patente......e anche prima..perche'l'amico che mi ha cazziato perche'cerco fuori casa,si e'portato a letto centinaia di uomini,quindi pensa da che pulpito....
> 
> ma del resto Dilettuccia mia,sbagli....io se incontro Satana,gli offro'l'ape...hai visto mai che ci si possa fare un business


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> giochi con il fuoco, se tua moglie è intelligente come dici o ti ha già scoperto o lo farà a breve .sinceramente ...in previsione dei sessanta pensi che sia preferibile continuare tanto con le tizie in giro o goderti quello che la famiglia ti può dare?
> non aspetterai di apprezzarlo solo al momento in cui subentra qualche acciacco ...come spesso avviene


 Sarebbe la nemesi che la moglie lo scoprisse prima degli acciacchi e lo lasciasse a curarsi da solo


----------



## lothar57 (21 Maggio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> giochi con il fuoco, se tua moglie è intelligente come dici o ti ha già scoperto o lo farà a breve .sinceramente ...in previsione dei sessanta pensi che sia preferibile continuare tanto con le tizie in giro o goderti quello che la famiglia ti può dare?
> non aspetterai di apprezzarlo solo al momento in cui subentra qualche acciacco ...come spesso avviene


nn puo'scoprirmi perche'non la vedo da tantissimo...e se continua cosi'batto Tebe,in astinenza fuori casa


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> amico felino,si puo'cercare anche se non manca un bel niente,io ne sono l'esempio lampante..


mancano cose anche a te... 
ti mancano le emozioni della conquista, ti manca l'adrenalina della giovinezza e l'ebrezza del nuovo. Te le vai a cercare fuori... perchè in casa hai tutto il resto.


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2013)

può, può





lothar57 ha detto:


> *nn puo'scoprirmi *perche'non la vedo da tantissimo...e se continua cosi'batto Tebe,in astinenza fuori casa


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Maggio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Il rischio è sempre il solito: che il giochino ti prenda talmente tanto da non poterne fare a meno, proprio come fosse una qualsiasi dipendenza, quindi, in quel caso, sarebbe il tuo padrone e tu il suo schiavetto.


Vabbè ma alla tossicodipendenza c'è rimedio. Si chiama forza di volontà. 

ad esempio a me piace un casino corteggiare ed essere corteggiato. Lo faccio, ma da qua a tradire la mia attuale donna ne passa! 

a scarso di equivoci lei sa tutto.


----------



## passerino (21 Maggio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e allora chissà come ti sei divertito laggiù...!!:mrgreen:


Ciao Diletta.... ormai in missione nn ci si diverte più purtroppo co' sti tagli di spesa.... solo lavoro... :-((


----------



## lothar57 (21 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Vabbè ma alla tossicodipendenza c'è rimedio. Si chiama forza di volontà.
> 
> ad esempio a me piace un casino corteggiare ed essere corteggiato. Lo faccio, ma da qua a tradire la mia attuale donna ne passa!
> 
> a scarso di equivoci lei sa tutto.


vero.infatti mi voglio dare una regolata...da qualche settimana non traffico piu'con i siti di incontri.Da qualche giorno cerco di fare finta,che l'altra non esista,ieri ci siamo scambiati 2sms e stop,oggi niente..e io sono stato gelido,senza tanti tvb e baci,come facevo...adesso aspetto.Solo che se mi cerca...non so se resistero'.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vero.infatti mi voglio dare una regolata...da qualche settimana non traffico piu'con i siti di incontri.Da qualche giorno cerco di fare finta,che l'altra non esista,ieri ci siamo scambiati 2sms e stop,oggi niente..e io sono stato gelido,senza tanti tvb e baci,come facevo...adesso aspetto.Solo che se mi cerca...non so se resistero'.


Seconda moglie in arrivo?


----------



## passerino (21 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vero.infatti mi voglio dare una regolata...da qualche settimana non traffico piu'con i siti di incontri.Da qualche giorno cerco di fare finta,che l'altra non esista,ieri ci siamo scambiati 2sms e stop,oggi niente..e io sono stato gelido,senza tanti tvb e baci,come facevo...adesso aspetto.Solo che se mi cerca...non so se resistero'.


ciao lothar


----------



## Lui (21 Maggio 2013)

cardellino, ma ancora in quella posizione? porca paletta.


----------



## lothar57 (21 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> ciao lothar



ciao Pass.....attento che i gatti gli uccellini se li magnano....

no nessuna seconda moglie ragazzi...ultimo incontro,casuale,a gennaio......fate un po i conti...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (21 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Pass.....attento che i gatti gli uccellini se li magnano....
> 
> no nessuna seconda moglie ragazzi...ultimo incontro,casuale,a gennaio......fate un po i conti...


la monogamia era una esperienza che ti mancava.


----------



## lunaiena (21 Maggio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Adesso voglio i cuoricini come fa free con Ultimo Sangre...
> 
> [video=youtube;i0KZiCLV3f4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0KZiCLV3f4[/video]



Ma sei un romanticone Signor Conte:inlove:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma sei un romanticone Signor Conte:inlove:


Si...
[video=youtube;sP7I9Z3c-jI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sP7I9Z3c-jI[/video]
Ma che non si sappia in giro...


----------



## contepinceton (21 Maggio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma sei un romanticone Signor Conte:inlove:


Ehi mela guarda questa....
eheheheehehehe.....

[video=youtube;xlukyDNhqe0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlukyDNhqe0[/video]


----------



## Diletta (21 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Vabbè ma alla tossicodipendenza c'è rimedio. Si chiama forza di volontà.
> 
> ad esempio a me piace un casino corteggiare ed essere corteggiato. Lo faccio, ma da qua a tradire la mia attuale donna ne passa!
> 
> a scarso di equivoci lei sa tutto.



Quindi a te piace tanto corteggiare, ma non ti interessa andare al sodo o devi appellarti alla forza di volontà perché ti sei impostato a quel modo?
Nel senso che ti fai bastare quello che fai e va bene così, ma se solo potessi...
Te lo chiedo perché so che per un uomo corteggiare e stop non è così appagante come può esserlo per una donna, voi volete anche e soprattutto altro...


----------



## Diletta (21 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta.... ormai in missione nn ci si diverte più purtroppo co' sti tagli di spesa.... solo lavoro... :-((




Ti diverti sicuramente di più qui...questo è poco ma sicuro!!
:smile:


----------



## passerino (21 Maggio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> cardellino, ma ancora in quella posizione? porca paletta.


Ciao Lui.... deh ormai ci sto bene.... ahahahahh


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> Ciao Lui.... deh ormai ci sto bene.... ahahahahh


boia deh:mrgreen:


----------



## passerino (21 Maggio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ti diverti sicuramente di più qui...questo è poco ma sicuro!!
> :smile:


si ma niente di piccante...... ahahaha ma secondo voi con l'amante perchè si fa più roba a letto.....


----------



## passerino (21 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> boia deh:mrgreen:


belli tt mi siete mancati.... boia davvero
ovvia cambierò avatar.... mi mancherà il cagone demoniaco


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> belli tt mi siete mancati.... boia davvero


posta la ricetta del caciucco che si è già capito da che parti stai, su


----------



## Tebe (21 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> si ma niente di piccante...... ahahaha ma secondo voi con l'amante perchè si fa più roba a letto.....


leggende metropolitane.
Io ne faccio di più con l'avente diritto.
Poi se lothar si degnasse di darmi il pipino magari l'equazione si inverte.


----------



## passerino (21 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> posta la ricetta del caciucco che si è già capito da che parti stai, su


allora il cacciucco
fai un soffritto di 2 cipolla 4 aglio... quando rosola aggiungi 1/4 bicchiere di vino rosso 
metti un barattolo di pomodori pelati + 1/2 barattolo di passata fai cuocere per circa 15 min aggiungi poco sale e parecchio piccante (io uso il fresco)

nocciolo circa 500 gr
seppie o totani (se aggiungi seppie anche 1/2 vescica di nero)
alla fine 4 scampi e 4 gamberi 
e se ti piacciono anche un po di muscoli (cozze) 
dal nocciolo 20 minuti seppie 15 totani 10 scampi e gamberi 5 quindi qs sono i tempi per regolarvi.
buonappetitoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo boia deh m'è venuta fame.


----------



## passerino (21 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> leggende metropolitane.
> Io ne faccio di più con l'avente diritto.
> Poi se lothar si degnasse di darmi il pipino magari l'equazione si inverte.


----------



## passerino (21 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> leggende metropolitane.
> Io ne faccio di più con l'avente diritto.
> Poi se lothar si degnasse di darmi il pipino magari l'equazione si inverte.


si ma per questioni di tempo.... e la qualità?


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> allora il cacciucco
> fai un soffritto di 2 cipolla 4 aglio... quando rosola aggiungi 1/4 bicchiere di vino rosso
> metti un barattolo di pomodori pelati + 1/2 barattolo di passata fai cuocere per circa 15 min aggiungi poco sale e parecchio piccante (io uso il freco)
> 
> ...


ma no qui, grullo!
vi è l'apposita stanzetta della cucina giù.
Mi raccomando, che sono due anni che aspettavo un toscano doc che sapesse fare il caciucco.


----------



## passerino (21 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma no qui, grullo!
> vi è l'apposita stanzetta della cucina giù.
> Mi raccomando, che sono due anni che aspettavo un toscano doc che sapesse fare il caciucco.


beh sul toscano..... chiedilo a un fiorentino il cacciucco.... ti avvelena di sicuro...... il cacciucco è rigorosamente LIVORNESE...... .-)))) scusa sbriciolata... ancora nn ho piena padronanza del coso quà....
ps o dov' è la sezione cucina?


----------



## Tebe (21 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> si ma per questioni di tempo.... *e la qualità?*


Solo qualità passerino.
C'è altro?
Non credo.
La qualità racchiude tutto.


----------



## Tebe (21 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> beh sul toscano..... chiedilo a un fiorentino il cacciucco.... ti avvelena di sicuro...... il cacciucco è rigorosamente LIVORNESE...... .-)))) scusa sbriciolata... ancora nn ho piena padronanza del coso *quà.*...
> ps o dov' è la sezione cucina?




MINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!


----------



## Minerva (21 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> MINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!


non sarà lothar?:singleeye:


----------



## lothar57 (21 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> leggende metropolitane.
> Io ne faccio di più con l'avente diritto.
> Poi se lothar si degnasse di darmi il pipino magari l'equazione si inverte.



confermo e sottoscrivo..vale pure per me..

quando vuoi  tesoro...appena mi danno la mia macchinina..arrivo...in 1 ora..


----------



## lothar57 (21 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> allora il cacciucco
> fai un soffritto di 2 cipolla 4 aglio... quando rosola aggiungi 1/4 bicchiere di vino rosso
> metti un barattolo di pomodori pelati + 1/2 barattolo di passata fai cuocere per circa 15 min aggiungi poco sale e parecchio piccante (io uso il fresco)
> 
> ...



Ciao Pass....i fiorentini sono troppo bischeri e altezzosi,per inventare il caciucco..e poi come scrisse il Vernacoliere(si chiama cosi'.???)loro bevono dal culo no?

facezie a parte ..la storia del caciucco con il chianti..pero' e'strana..anche se debbo dire si abbina bene.

Spero il prossimo campionato di venire all'A.........rdenza........


----------



## passerino (21 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Pass....i fiorentini sono troppo bischeri e altezzosi,per inventare il caciucco..e poi come scrisse il Vernacoliere(si chiama cosi'.???)loro bevono dal culo no?
> 
> facezie a parte ..la storia del caciucco con il chianti..pero' e'strana..anche se debbo dire si abbina bene.
> 
> Spero il prossimo campionato di venire all'A.........rdenza........


asp lothar 1/4 di bicchiere deve assolutamente evaporare....... deve rimanere solo la riduzione....... il vino va messo prima della  del pomodoro....... assolutamente..... quando poi ha sfrigolato per bene allora aggiungi passata e pelati, e solo molto dopo il pesce.... i tempi sono molto importanti perchè altrimenti rischi di fare uno zuppone tipo il passato marchigiano.... che personalmente trovo favoloso ma... nn è il cacciucco se vuoi quello..... deh speriamo anche se io nn sono superappassionato di calcio e anzi lo stadio all'ardenza rompe parecchio a chi vuole andare al mare... )


----------



## passerino (21 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> confermo e sottoscrivo..vale pure per me..
> 
> quando vuoi  tesoro...appena mi danno la mia macchinina..arrivo...in 1 ora..


o gente ma a me nulla???


----------



## passerino (21 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> MINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!


o tebe o cosa vuol dire ?


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> o tebe o cosa vuol dire ?


su qui e qua l'accento non va... ma dato che tu non stai sull'Arno non sei obbligato a sciacquarci i panni.
Comunque ho ben capito da che parte della toscana vieni.
Ti ho salutato con boia deh, no?
Io ho antenati... diciamo più montanari, ecco. Ma a pisa sono andata solo a vedere la torre, tranquillo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Maggio 2013)

passerino ha detto:


> beh sul toscano..... chiedilo a un fiorentino il cacciucco.... ti avvelena di sicuro...... il cacciucco è rigorosamente LIVORNESE...... .-)))) scusa sbriciolata... ancora nn ho piena padronanza del coso quà....
> ps o dov' è la sezione cucina?


Indice del forum, guarda un po' giù... e vedi la stanzetta della cucina. Sarebbe carino postassi anche come si fa il ponce.


----------



## passerino (22 Maggio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> su qui e qua l'accento non va... ma dato che tu non stai sull'Arno non sei obbligato a sciacquarci i panni.
> Comunque ho ben capito da che parte della toscana vieni.
> Ti ho salutato con boia deh, no?
> Io ho antenati... diciamo più montanari, ecco. Ma a pisa sono andata solo a vedere la torre, tranquillo.


e su quo? sembrano i tre nipoti di paperino..... scusa hai ragione...  ho sbagliato tasto.... cerco di connubiare lavoro chiamate e internet ma a volte nn è facile.... oggi poi nn sono in grande forma.... i fantasmi del passato rieccheggiano in me.... montanari quindi.... o dalle montagne della lunigiana o garfagnana o dal volterrano.... nn penso dall amiata che è praticamente già umbria...


----------



## free (22 Maggio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> confermo e sottoscrivo..vale pure per me..
> 
> quando vuoi  tesoro...appena mi danno la mia macchinina..*arrivo...in 1 ora.*.


:saggio:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (22 Maggio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Quindi a te piace tanto corteggiare, ma non ti interessa andare al sodo o devi appellarti alla forza di volontà perché ti sei impostato a quel modo?
> Nel senso che ti fai bastare quello che fai e va bene così, ma se solo potessi...
> Te lo chiedo perché so che per un uomo corteggiare e stop non è così appagante come può esserlo per una donna, voi volete anche e soprattutto altro...


Perdona il ritardo ma ho letto il tuo quote solo adesso.

E' una questione più complessa ma al momento il corteggiamento ed il gioco mi basterebbero in quanto sarei ben soddisfatto dalla relazione che ho. Poi a me piace l'onestà e il rispetto reciproco per cui avendo promesso un rapporto esclusivo non mi lascerei andare ad altro che parole.

E se poi dovesse proprio partirmi l'embolo allora dovrei decidere. Logicamete parlo di un rapporto senza figli. Per quelli ho già dato con la mia compagna ex ed attuale inquilina.


----------

